# drivers who play the cancel game



## osii

I'm really tired of picking up pax who have been screwed over by drivers playing the cancel game. Some other driver eventually picks up those pax and guess what?? There is an infinitesimal chance of getting a tip out of that pax. And they ***** to us about it and probably low rate us because you wanted to make $4 for doing nothing.

Now I know most of them don't tip anyway, but still . . .

And of course I know some of them never come out and it's legit. But I know a lot of you guys make a sport out of cancelling on pax. Please know you are screwing over the next guy or gal who will eventually pick up sooner or later.


----------



## Cableguynoe

I'll take your ...

And send it right back your way buddy!

With a finger...


----------



## bm1320

osii said:


> I'm really tired of picking up pax who have been screwed over by drivers playing the cancel game. Some other driver eventually picks up those pax and guess what?? There is an infinitesimal chance of getting a tip out of that pax. And they ***** to us about it and probably low rate us because you wanted to make $4 for doing nothing.
> 
> Now I know most of them don't tip anyway, but still . . .
> 
> And of course I know some of them never come out and it's legit. But I know a lot of you guys make a sport out of cancelling on pax's. Please know you are screwing over the next guy or gal who will eventually pick up sooner or later.


Only on Lyft.


----------



## 2Cents

Cableguynoe said:


> I'll take your ..
> 
> And send it right back your way buddy!
> 
> With a finger...


Agreed








I guess he is not a member of the organization..


----------



## Cableguynoe

You gotta learn the shuffle


----------



## 2Cents

osii said:


> I'm really tired of picking up pax who have been screwed over by drivers playing the cancel game. Some other driver eventually picks up those pax and guess what?? There is an infinitesimal chance of getting a tip out of that pax. And they ***** to us about it and probably low rate us because you wanted to make $4 for doing nothing.
> 
> Now I know most of them don't tip anyway, but still . . .
> 
> And of course I know some of them never come out and it's legit. But I know a lot of you guys make a sport out of cancelling on pax's. Please know you are screwing over the next guy or gal who will eventually pick up sooner or later.


Technically that's more than the $3.74 fare


----------



## Oscar Levant

osii said:


> I'm really tired of picking up pax who have been screwed over by drivers playing the cancel game. Some other driver eventually picks up those pax and guess what?? There is an infinitesimal chance of getting a tip out of that pax. And they ***** to us about it and probably low rate us because you wanted to make $4 for doing nothing.
> 
> Now I know most of them don't tip anyway, but still . . .
> 
> And of course I know some of them never come out and it's legit. But I know a lot of you guys make a sport out of cancelling on pax's. Please know you are screwing over the next guy or gal who will eventually pick up sooner or later.


This is the never ending problem with rideshare, but it's not a new phenomenon, it also plagued the taxi industry since the development of the two way radio.

When it happens to me, I just tell them that it's not that they were trying to be rude, and mention a few of the legit reasons a driver might cancel:

1. Wife calls and says to come home, the sink is spraying water all over the kitchen and driver has to cancel......

stuff like that, use your imagination, and use HUMOR, it's a great disinfectant.


----------



## JTTwentySeven

We are rideshare, not a taxi. We are paid per ride, not per hour, not a salary. If a pax wants to waste our time by not being ready, then we take our fee and move on. They can see how far we are before they request a ride, they can see where we are on the map, they get a text stating we are 2 minutes away and when we are outside. If they cannot give us a heads up they are running late, then we can assume a no show. 

They need to learn this. This is how rideshare works.

If a pax texts, calls, or comes out to let me know they are running a tad late, I'll wait. I respect that because they keep me in mind. If they just don't come out after they already received multiple automatic texts from Uber, then they are not worth my time.


----------



## UberUber81

Johnnie Cochran: "If the rates cheap, you better be out by the street."


----------



## upyouruber

osii said:


> I'm really tired of picking up pax who have been screwed over by drivers playing the cancel game. Some other driver eventually picks up those pax and guess what?? There is an infinitesimal chance of getting a tip out of that pax. And they ***** to us about it and probably low rate us because you wanted to make $4 for doing nothing.
> 
> Now I know most of them don't tip anyway, but still . . .
> 
> And of course I know some of them never come out and it's legit. But I know a lot of you guys make a sport out of cancelling on pax's. Please know you are screwing over the next guy or gal who will eventually pick up sooner or later.


In time my friend, you too will learn to maximize your time/effort towards this rideshare gig. Its' a game. Pax vs Driver. Who screws who first and best. The key now, for you, is figuring it out! Good luck



JTTwentySeven said:


> We are rideshare, not a taxi. We are paid per ride, not per hour, not a salary. If a pax wants to waste our time by not being ready, then we take our fee and move on. They can see how far we are before they request a ride, they can see where we are on the map, they get a text stating we are 2 minutes away and when we are outside. If they cannot give us a heads up they are running late, then we can assume a no show.
> 
> They need to learn this. This is how rideshare works.
> 
> If a pax texts, calls, or comes out to let me know they are running a tad late, I'll wait. I respect that because they keep me in mind. If they just don't come out after they already received multiple automatic texts from Uber, then they are not worth my time.


Best response! Agree on all your points.
"This is how rideshare works"...says it all. Awesome


----------



## PKing

Last night I arrived at the airport at 10:30 and ordered an Uber on the app. There was a car at the airport and I was told he would be there in 12 min. I watched the app as he drove around the terminal. He called, confirmed the pick up location and I waited. He looped around to the lot he was in when I called him and stopped moving. I waited. 30 minutes after the original call he called me back to say he was having car trouble and that I should cancel. I did. 

I then ordered a seperate car. That driver called and I again confirmed my location and destination. He was located in the same lot as the first driver. It said he would be there in 12 min About 5 min later I saw the car begin to move on the app. It made a few turns and then stopped. I continued to wait. About 20 min later he called and said he had gotten a flat tire. I cancelled.

I went to the app and ordered a 3rd car. It confirmed that a 3rd car was now en route. The app indicated the car was not moving. I waited a few minutes and then called the driver. No response. I went to the app and sent him a message No response I called him again No response. It was now after midnight and I had been standing on the sidewalk at JFK

To all the drivers that complain about tips, this is how we get treated


----------



## bm1320

PKing said:


> Last night I arrived at the airport at 10:30 and ordered an Uber on the app. There was a car at the airport and I was told he would be there in 12 min. I watched the app as he drove around the terminal. He called, confirmed the pick up location and I waited. He looped around to the lot he was in when I called him and stopped moving. I waited. 30 minutes after the original call he called me back to say he was having car trouble and that I should cancel. I did.
> 
> I then ordered a seperate car. That driver called and I again confirmed my location and destination. He was located in the same lot as the first driver. It said he would be there in 12 min About 5 min later I saw the car begin to move on the app. It made a few turns and then stopped. I continued to wait. About 20 min later he called and said he had gotten a flat tire. I cancelled.
> 
> I went to the app and ordered a 3rd car. It confirmed that a 3rd car was now en route. The app indicated the car was not moving. I waited a few minutes and then called the driver. No response. I went to the app and sent him a message No response I called him again No response. It was now after midnight and I had been standing on the sidewalk at JFK
> 
> To all the drivers that complain about tips, this is how we get treated


If you don't want to be treated by this third world behavior order an Uber Black. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Juggalo9er

PKing said:


> Last night I arrived at the airport at 10:30 and ordered an Uber on the app. There was a car at the airport and I was told he would be there in 12 min. I watched the app as he drove around the terminal. He called, confirmed the pick up location and I waited. He looped around to the lot he was in when I called him and stopped moving. I waited. 30 minutes after the original call he called me back to say he was having car trouble and that I should cancel. I did.
> 
> I then ordered a seperate car. That driver called and I again confirmed my location and destination. He was located in the same lot as the first driver. It said he would be there in 12 min About 5 min later I saw the car begin to move on the app. It made a few turns and then stopped. I continued to wait. About 20 min later he called and said he had gotten a flat tire. I cancelled.
> 
> I went to the app and ordered a 3rd car. It confirmed that a 3rd car was now en route. The app indicated the car was not moving. I waited a few minutes and then called the driver. No response. I went to the app and sent him a message No response I called him again No response. It was now after midnight and I had been standing on the sidewalk at JFK
> 
> To all the drivers that complain about tips, this is how we get treated


I cancelled on a Lyft pax just to get a 1.2 surge from the airport last night.... It happens


----------



## jaystonepk

PKing said:


> Last night I arrived at the airport at 10:30 and ordered an Uber on the app. There was a car at the airport and I was told he would be there in 12 min. I watched the app as he drove around the terminal. He called, confirmed the pick up location and I waited. He looped around to the lot he was in when I called him and stopped moving. I waited. 30 minutes after the original call he called me back to say he was having car trouble and that I should cancel. I did.
> 
> I then ordered a seperate car. That driver called and I again confirmed my location and destination. He was located in the same lot as the first driver. It said he would be there in 12 min About 5 min later I saw the car begin to move on the app. It made a few turns and then stopped. I continued to wait. About 20 min later he called and said he had gotten a flat tire. I cancelled.
> 
> I went to the app and ordered a 3rd car. It confirmed that a 3rd car was now en route. The app indicated the car was not moving. I waited a few minutes and then called the driver. No response. I went to the app and sent him a message No response I called him again No response. It was now after midnight and I had been standing on the sidewalk at JFK
> 
> To all the drivers that complain about tips, this is how we get treated


As a driver, I'm going to say that is some major dick-baggery right there. If you are in the airport queue and you get a ping, take the ride. Driving around for 5 minutes to make it seem like you're making progress and playing the cancel game is shitty. If those were all legit car problems I'd say you had a string of unbelievably bad luck. Doesn't sound like it to me though.

I have cancelled on various pax for various reasons but I'd be willing to bet my cancellation rate is lower than most. I have had opportunities to cancel as pax were walking to me but I didn't. I generally text, because phones tend to not get answered, at around 2 minutes of waiting to let them know I'm here. If I don't get a confirmation that the pax is in bound, either by text or call, they get cancelled when the button pops up.


----------



## SurgeWarrior

osii said:


> I'm really tired of picking up pax who have been screwed over by drivers playing the cancel game. Some other driver eventually picks up those pax and guess what?? There is an infinitesimal chance of getting a tip out of that pax. And they ***** to us about it and probably low rate us because you wanted to make $4 for doing nothing.
> 
> Now I know most of them don't tip anyway, but still . . .
> 
> And of course I know some of them never come out and it's legit. But I know a lot of you guys make a sport out of cancelling on pax's. Please know you are screwing over the next guy or gal who will eventually pick up sooner or later.


You're Welcome...more mints please


----------



## Juggalo9er

SurgeWarrior said:


> You're Welcome...more mints please


And bottled water


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

osii said:


> I'm really tired of picking up pax who have been screwed over by drivers playing the cancel game. Some other driver eventually picks up those pax and guess what?? There is an infinitesimal chance of getting a tip out of that pax. And they ***** to us about it and probably low rate us because you wanted to make $4 for doing nothing.
> 
> Now I know most of them don't tip anyway, but still . . .
> 
> And of course I know some of them never come out and it's legit. But I know a lot of you guys make a sport out of cancelling on pax's. Please know you are screwing over the next guy or gal who will eventually pick up sooner or later.


HAHAAHAHAHAH!

Cancelling on a pax at the 5 min is one of life's great pleasures, perhaps equivalent to that first piece of pizza when you're really hungry. Not one of those small pieces dripping with grease and no toppings. I'm talking a thick, full-bellied crust caked with cheese, pepperoni, green peppers, maybe some onions and mushrooms on there. Are you a meat guy? Let's throw some sausage on it as well. You crack the box and it's like Christmas time. Pile a few pieces on your plate, go sit in front of TV and turn on the trashiest TV you can come up with. That very first bite. That's what cancelling on a pax at the 5 min is like.


----------



## Cableguynoe

ShinyAndChrome said:


> That very first bite. That's what cancelling on a pax at the 5 min is like.


My mouth got very watery just then!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

PKing said:


> Last night I arrived at the airport at 10:30 and ordered an Uber on the app. There was a car at the airport and I was told he would be there in 12 min. I watched the app as he drove around the terminal. He called, confirmed the pick up location and I waited. He looped around to the lot he was in when I called him and stopped moving. I waited. 30 minutes after the original call he called me back to say he was having car trouble and that I should cancel. I did.
> 
> I then ordered a seperate car. That driver called and I again confirmed my location and destination. He was located in the same lot as the first driver. It said he would be there in 12 min About 5 min later I saw the car begin to move on the app. It made a few turns and then stopped. I continued to wait. About 20 min later he called and said he had gotten a flat tire. I cancelled.
> 
> I went to the app and ordered a 3rd car. It confirmed that a 3rd car was now en route. The app indicated the car was not moving. I waited a few minutes and then called the driver. No response. I went to the app and sent him a message No response I called him again No response. It was now after midnight and I had been standing on the sidewalk at JFK
> 
> To all the drivers that complain about tips, this is how we get treated


The last time I was at an airport there were cabs waiting. They don't have those anymore?


----------



## Rakos

PKing said:


> Last night I arrived at the airport at 10:30 and ordered an Uber on the app. There was a car at the airport and I was told he would be there in 12 min. I watched the app as he drove around the terminal. He called, confirmed the pick up location and I waited. He looped around to the lot he was in when I called him and stopped moving. I waited. 30 minutes after the original call he called me back to say he was having car trouble and that I should cancel. I did.
> 
> I then ordered a seperate car. That driver called and I again confirmed my location and destination. He was located in the same lot as the first driver. It said he would be there in 12 min About 5 min later I saw the car begin to move on the app. It made a few turns and then stopped. I continued to wait. About 20 min later he called and said he had gotten a flat tire. I cancelled.
> 
> I went to the app and ordered a 3rd car. It confirmed that a 3rd car was now en route. The app indicated the car was not moving. I waited a few minutes and then called the driver. No response. I went to the app and sent him a message No response I called him again No response. It was now after midnight and I had been standing on the sidewalk at JFK
> 
> To all the drivers that complain about tips, this is how we get treated


Your solution is simple...

Stop telling them your destination...

Amateur move...confirm name...

And pickup location only...

If they ask destination...

DON'T TELL THEM...!

Uber doesn't tell us...

So neither should you...

They are cancelling on short trips...8>O

Rakos








PS. Come on drivers...play fair...!


----------



## Eric75G

It's a damn shame Uber has put drivers in the position to have to do this to riders. No one wants to sit in the que for an hour and then get pinged and come to find out they're going on a 5 mile ride in an Urban city that's going to cost them timewise an hour. If Uber compensated us equitably for those types of trips, riders would get the service they deserve and drivers can pay their bills. Uber forcing us to take these rides with no monetary incentive or risk getting banned at the airports is why this practice of last minute cancels is never going to stop. I know people this has happened to and it's Ubers fault the cancelling continues.


----------



## Rakos

Eric75G said:


> It's a damn shame Uber has put drivers in the position to have to do this to riders. No one wants to sit in the que for an hour and then get pinged and come to find out they're going on a 5 mile ride in an Urban city that's going to cost them timewise an hour. If Uber compensated us equitably for those types of trips, riders would get the service they deserve and drivers can pay their bills. Uber forcing us to take these rides with no monetary incentive or risk getting banned at the airports is why this practice of last minute cancels is never going to stop. I know people this has happened to and it's Ubers fault the cancelling continues.


So you're saying...

it's OK to cheat...8>O

End justify the means...???

NOT in my book...

Butt...I am only a monkey...

What would I know...???

Rakos


----------



## Eric75G

Don't recall saying it was "ok."
People will do what they have to do to put food on their table.
All drivers are here to make a living not give charity rides.
Some of these rides are the equivalent of volunteerism and if I want to volunteer my services I'll do Meals on Wheels.



Rakos said:


> So you're saying...
> 
> it's OK to cheat...8>O
> 
> End justify the means...???
> 
> NOT in my book...
> 
> Butt...I am only a monkey...
> 
> What would I know...???
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 197582


Well look at the bright side you get to go to Monkey heaven AND in Monkey heaven there are 30 virgin monkeys waiting for you!


----------



## PKing

I wasn't going into a city and the ride wasn't a short one. Not knowing anything about it, why would you think it was charity. If you're looking to put food on the table, get out of the lot and drive someone. Cancelling a trip to pull isn't putting food on anyones table



Eric75G said:


> Don't recall saying it was "ok."
> People will do what they have to do to put food on their table.
> All drivers are here to make a living not give charity rides.
> Some of these rides are the equivalent of volunteerism and if I want to volunteer my services I'll do Meals on Wheels.
> 
> Well look at the bright side you get to go to Monkey heaven AND in Monkey heaven there are 30 virgin monkeys waiting for you!


----------



## Eric75G

PKing said:


> I wasn't going into a city and the ride wasn't a short one. Not knowing anything about it, why would you think it was charity. If you're looking to put food on the table, get out of the lot and drive someone. Cancelling a trip to pull your pud isn't putting food on anyones table


Easy Big Guy.....I was not referring to your trip specifically. PS.....I don't cancel trips and then "pull my pud " as you so eloquently put it. Although, that does sound somewhat appealing. I was trying to "educate" you as a rider from a driver's perspective as to why this happens. I never said it was right or that I agree with the practice. So, take a chill and call an Uber!


----------



## bigdaddybondo

Eric75G said:


> It's a damn shame Uber has put drivers in the position to have to do this to riders. No one wants to sit in the que for an hour and then get pinged and come to find out they're going on a 5 mile ride in an Urban city that's going to cost them timewise an hour. If Uber compensated us equitably for those types of trips, riders would get the service they deserve and drivers can pay their bills. Uber forcing us to take these rides with no monetary incentive or risk getting banned at the airports is why this practice of last minute cancels is never going to stop. I know people this has happened to and it's Ubers fault the cancelling continues.


That's a crock... If you spent an hour in the Que you're an idiot


----------



## Eric75G

bigdaddybondo said:


> That's a crock... If you spent an hour in the Que you're an idiot


Thanks for sharing. It does happen at EWR.


----------



## UberBastid

Rakos said:


> So you're saying...
> 
> it's OK to cheat...8>O
> 
> End justify the means...???
> 
> NOT in my book...
> 
> Butt...I am only a monkey...
> 
> What would I know...???
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 197582


Yes, that is exactly what I'm saying.
I play by the rules that are actually being enforced, not the ones that are printed.
Uber cheats us,
Pax cheat us,
Sometimes I get to play the same game.
So, I do.
Not to is a sucker move.

I might be crazy, but I'm not stupid.


----------



## Dropking

PKing said:


> I wasn't going into a city and the ride wasn't a short one. Not knowing anything about it, why would you think it was charity. If you're looking to put food on the table, get out of the lot and drive someone. Cancelling a trip to pull your pud isn't putting food on anyones table


Well, there is something undesirable about your destination or yourself. If not a short ride, perhaps the boondocks or another state? These are losing rides for drivers too. Or, perhaps you have a terrible rating from not tipping. Why not offer a guess about why nobody wanted to take you so we can advise you better?

Drivers are sometimes compelled by the ridesharing company to accept your ping because not doing so would place them at the back of the line. They genuinely feel bad about stranding you but you should blame the company for manipulative practices.

The solution is for you to promise a generous up front cash tip the moment they pick u up, say 10 or 20 bucks. Try this next time a driver calls.


----------



## Eric75G

Dropking said:


> Well, there is something undesirable about your destination or yourself. If not a short ride, perhaps the boondocks ir another state? These are losing rides for drivers too. Or, perhaps you have a terrible rating from not tipping.
> 
> Drivers are sometimes compelled by the timeshare company to accept your ping because not doing so would place them at the back of the line. They genuinely feel bad about stranding you but blame the company for their manipulative practices.
> 
> The solution is for you to promise a generous up front cash tip the moment they pick u up. Try this next time a driver calls.


GREAT advice!!!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

PKing said:


> Last night I arrived at the airport at 10:30 and ordered an Uber on the app. There was a car at the airport and I was told he would be there in 12 min. I watched the app as he drove around the terminal. He called, confirmed the pick up location and I waited. He looped around to the lot he was in when I called him and stopped moving. I waited. 30 minutes after the original call he called me back to say he was having car trouble and that I should cancel. I did.
> 
> I then ordered a seperate car. That driver called and I again confirmed my location and destination. He was located in the same lot as the first driver. It said he would be there in 12 min About 5 min later I saw the car begin to move on the app. It made a few turns and then stopped. I continued to wait. About 20 min later he called and said he had gotten a flat tire. I cancelled.
> 
> I went to the app and ordered a 3rd car. It confirmed that a 3rd car was now en route. The app indicated the car was not moving. I waited a few minutes and then called the driver. No response. I went to the app and sent him a message No response I called him again No response. It was now after midnight and I had been standing on the sidewalk at JFK
> 
> To all the drivers that complain about tips, this is how we get treated


If this story is true, then your rating is awfully low.


----------



## PKing

Dropking said:


> Well, there is something undesirable about your destination or yourself. If not a short ride, perhaps the boondocks or another state? These are losing rides for drivers too. Or, perhaps you have a terrible rating from not tipping. Why not offer a guess about why nobody wanted to take you so we can help you better?
> 
> Drivers are sometimes compelled by the timeshare company to accept your ping because not doing so would place them at the back of the line. They genuinely feel bad about stranding you but you should blame the company for manipulative practices.
> 
> The solution is for you to promise a generous up front cash tip the moment they pick u up. Try this next time a driver calls.


Actually the solution is to just take a regular yellow taxi next time, or a different car service. Last night after giving Uber 3 chances, I took a different service. The cost of the trip was $50 and I gave the driver a $20 cash tip. The way to get rid of this activity is to not use the service anymore. If you kill the host, the parasites soon die off too


----------



## Rakos

UberBastid said:


> Yes, that is exactly what I'm saying.
> I play by the rules that are actually being enforced, not the ones that are printed.
> Uber cheats us,
> Pax's cheat us,
> Sometimes I get to play the same game.
> So, I do.
> Not to is a sucker move.
> 
> I might be crazy, but I'm not stupid.


Hold on...

You're saying there are...

Printed rules somewhere...??!

I thought this was...

A fly by the seat of you're pants...

Unscripted free for all...8>)

It's NOT...??????????????

Rakos


----------



## Dropking

PKing said:


> Actually the solution is to just take a regular yellow taxi next time, or a different car service. Last night after giving Uber 3 chances, I took a different service. The cost of the trip was $50 and I gave the driver a $20 cash tip. The way to get rid of this activity is to not use the service anymore. If you kill the host, the parasites soon die off too


Wonderful solution to your problem, so why are you here?

If enough pax would do this, your action may help drivers by pressuring uber to change their policies. Bully for you


----------



## UberBastid

Rakos said:


> Hold on...
> 
> You're saying there are...
> 
> Printed rules somewhere...??!
> 
> I thought this was...
> 
> A fly by the seat of you're pants...
> 
> Unscripted free for all...8>)
> 
> It's NOT...??????????????
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 197600


Yes, Rakos, there are 'rules'.
I will spell it for you.
TOS


----------



## PKing

I went online to find out why it happened. That led me to this board. I have a solution, I was looking for answers. Now that I know that this is how the Drivers act, I will guide myself accordingly going forward


----------



## Rakos

PKing said:


> I went online to find out why it happened. That led me to this board. I have a solution, I was looking for answers. Now that I know that this is how the Drivers act, I will guide myself accordingly going forward


I sure wish I could drive you...

Butt...then you'd have to...

Come to sunny...warm...Florida...8>)

Soup anyone...?

Rakos


----------



## MoreTips

I only drop off at the airport, because my first couple tries at airport pickups were a hour wait followed by basically minimum fare trips to the nearest hotels. A whole 3.40 or something. So for me it's not worth it but I can see why drivers would call and check the destination, but making the rider pay a cancel fee because your not moving is wrong. 

My suggestion for Uber would be to offer some short trip rematch to all the drop off drivers. I'm already there I would probably accept a short trip rematch at least until I load a bunch of suitcases in and then back out of my vehicle for some non tipping paxholes for $3.19 .


----------



## Dropking

PKing said:


> I went online to find out why it happened. That led me to this board. I have a solution, I was looking for answers. Now that I know that this is how the Drivers act, I will guide myself accordingly going forward


And now you have both a solution and answers. It's your low rating ? Or going to Timbuktu at 11pm when these drivers have their own families in the opposite direction which you care about as a human being? These are my two best answers.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

PKing said:


> I went online to find out why it happened. That led me to this board. I have a solution, I was looking for answers. Now that I know that this is how the Drivers act, I will guide myself accordingly going forward


Just call a freaking cab, and stop crying.


----------



## UberBastid

I don't know how, or even if, any computer can be programmed to do the same job as a human dispatcher. Back in the old days dispatch would say "I know this is your fourth short run tonite 12, but I will make it right."
That meant that she's gunna feed you a phat one for all the crap you been taking.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

osii said:


> I'm really tired of picking up pax who have been screwed over by drivers playing the cancel game. Some other driver eventually picks up those pax and guess what?? There is an infinitesimal chance of getting a tip out of that pax. And they ***** to us about it and probably low rate us because you wanted to make $4 for doing nothing.
> .


If people can make more money canceling than they can driving people, that's what they will aim to do.

As far as screwing the other guy, well, its easy to screw someone you don't know and doesn't know you. If someone gets screwed on this, they need to get more adept themselves at the cancel game.


----------



## Eric75G

Driving for Uber has made me numb and mean and oh sooo tired. 
Numb to the paxholes.
Numb to the other Ubers who drive like axholes.
Numb to the thieving Uber execs who pay off hackers and treat us like mushrooms keeping drivers in the dark and feeding us sh_t.
I have become comfortably numb.
I will do what is in MY best interest as long as it is ethical and legal.
That includes denying people with open containers of alcohol in my car!


----------



## UberBastid

I_Like_Spam said:


> If people can make more money canceling than they can driving people, that's what they will aim to do.
> 
> As far as screwing the other guy, well, its easy to screw someone you don't know and doesn't know you. If someone gets screwed on this, they need to get more adept themselves at the cancel game.


Exactly.
I canx AT LEAST once per shift. At least. That is a minimum goal for me - I often exceed it. I got a triple canx once from the same pax. LMAO. 
It's good money. I consider it a tip



Eric75G said:


> Driving for Uber has made me numb and mean and oh sooo tired.
> Numb to the paxholes.
> Numb to the other Ubers who drive like axholes.
> Numb to the thieving Uber execs who pay off hackers and treat us like mushrooms keeping drivers in the dark and feeding us sh_t.
> I have become comfortably numb.
> I will do what is in MY best interest as long as it is ethical and legal.
> That includes denying people with open containers of alcohol in my car!


I was with up to the "ethical and legal" part.
Can't apply ethics to this gig, and legal? Meh. I dunno. HOW illegal are you talking - it might be worth the risk. Hell, unless you kill someone you're prolly not going to have serious consequences. Even then ... just tell the cops you're an illegal alien - if your'e in a sanctuary state/city they'll let ya go.


----------



## Michael1230nj

Thanks for the Lecture. I will now not change a damn thing Three minutes and I will take the 4 Bucks. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Munch Mania

osii said:


> I'm really tired of picking up pax who have been screwed over by drivers playing the cancel game. .




I'm genuinely curious what exactly is meant by the cancel game? Is it frauding the customer by driving around and building up miles driving towards them to make them cancel and collect the cancellation fees or is it calling for destination and then canceling cos you don't like where they're going?


----------



## Julescase

osii said:


> I'm really tired of picking up pax who have been screwed over by drivers playing the cancel game. Some other driver eventually picks up those pax and guess what?? There is an infinitesimal chance of getting a tip out of that pax. And they ***** to us about it and probably low rate us because you wanted to make $4 for doing nothing.
> 
> Now I know most of them don't tip anyway, but still . . .
> 
> And of course I know some of them never come out and it's legit. But I know a lot of you guys make a sport out of cancelling on pax's. Please know you are screwing over the next guy or gal who will eventually pick up sooner or later.


 I am appalled at some of the stories I hear from pax - having drivers accept their requests then seeing them drive in the opposite direction, drivers not answering their phone or text when a frantic passenger is trying to reach them, all sorts of l shady shit that is so obviously not right....

The worst scenario that I'll never forget is a passenger and his wife who flew in from Hawaii (where they live) to Los Angeles to see a well-known oncologist for a very rare type of cancer that this poor guy had. Flew all the way to LA th e day before the appointment, they were ready to go 2 hours before the actual appointment time, called for an Uber, the driver didn't budge for 5 minutes and then when he did start driving, he drove in the opposite direction of their hotel where they wanted to be picked up. They called the guy, he didn't answer. texted him, he didn't answer. this went on for 20 minutes so then they only had about an hour and a half before the appointment. The wife, on her phone, ordered another ride and literally the same goddamn thing happened with her ride, it was accepted, the guy barely moved, and when he did he didn't try to drive towards their pick up location. Finally the pax canceled the trip on his phone, he was charged a cancellation fee (which is outrageous), and then by the time they ordered the third trip, prices were surging at 2.7x, which is when I accepted the trip.

So I pull in to pick them up, they looked stressed out but of course I didn't know any of this crap that went down when I first arrived, they were happy to see me but understandably pissed off at the same time, not at me but at the shadiness of the other two drivers. I could feel the rage bubbling up inside me as they told me the entire story, we were now pressed for time having to go from Hollywood to Westwood in the middle of rush hour traffic for this appointment that it took them a month to get. I told them to dispute both cancellation fees with Uber, and I told them to explain exactly what happened - that the drivers didn't budge at first and then drove in the opposite direction with clearly no intention of picking them up. For me, it was pretty obvious that these two drivers (guys or girls) probably knew that rates would go up and decided to catch a cancellation fee rather than take a long trip at a low surge. I forgot to mention that this was a "45+ minute drive", and Uber gave that warning when the ride request came through.

These two people were so incredibly nice and fun, they tipped me over 50% on their first trip to the hospital, and then we arranged it so I would pick them up after the appointment and give them a little mini tour of Los Angeles on the way back to their hotel, which they paid me $40 in cash for, it was a 35-minute return trip and it was something that I love doing anyway. (It would have paid MAXIMUM $12 through Uber) So all in all I made about $90 just through that couple, they were so appreciative and they had so much fun - they were beaming and seemed so happy, which made me happy, considering the shit they went through earlier.

Moral of the story is that I happened to get lucky and these passengers were forgiving and didn't take their frustration out on me, but I really can't blame people when they are angry about something they have so little control over.

Be nice.,


----------



## Eric75G

Moral of the story IS Uber should pay drivers an equitable wage and watch the scamming decline

Happy Drivers=Happy Riders.

Such a simple concept but soooo difficult to implement.

UBER would rather.pay hackers 100 G's than pay its drivers a decent wage. As a result, riders pay the ultimate price for the disgruntled drivers UBER has created.


----------



## nomad_driver

Don't hate the player hate the game, and when I say hate the game I mean hate the one who made the game. Uber made the game. 

Hate uber.


----------



## CTK

Eric75G said:


> Moral of the story IS Uber should pay drivers an equitable wage and watch the scamming decline
> 
> Happy Drivers=Happy Riders.
> 
> Such a simple concept but soooo difficult to implement.
> 
> UBER would rather.pay hackers 100 G's than pay its drivers a decent wage. As a result, riders pay the ultimate price for the disgruntled drivers UBER has created.


Get real. Uber could double the rates tomorrow and the scamming would only get worse. Uber owes the driver nothing, this is what you signed up for. If you choose to treat it dishonorably and fraudulently, that's on you. And only on you.


----------



## Julescase

PickEmUp said:


> So they paid you $90.00 but they were too stubborn to cancel a driver who wasn't moving and pay a $5.00 fee? No words. Moral of the story is you don't know the drivers story so you only have half the facts necessary to form your judgement of the other driver.


 They were waiting for the ride because they had to make it to an appointment they had flown across the ocean for, they didn't want to cancel the ride since they were hoping the guy would actually do the right thing and come pick them up like he agreed to contractually when he pressed the "accept trip" alert on his phone's screen. What part of the story don't you understand ?

It wasn't about the five bucks, or the second five bucks, that they were erroneously charged twice. It was about making it to an appointment they had waited a month for and flown 6 hours for with a cancer specialist so this guy could continue living. It's quite simple really....



PickEmUp said:


> So they paid you $90.00 but they were too stubborn to cancel a driver who wasn't moving and pay a $5.00 fee? No words. Moral of the story is you don't know the drivers story so you only have half the facts necessary to form your judgement of the other driver.


Lolol and what does "no words" mean? Do you actually think what these two Shady assholes did was OK and you're sticking up for them, why? Are you the kind of person that does that? You're the type that gives all other drivers (who actually aren't assholes) a bad name.

Hey, if you don't want to drive, don't drive. But don't say that you're going to drive and then not follow through for no reason but to take advantage of someone.

Seriously, who raised you? Did you not learn anything growing up, like basic human decency?

Your screen name is amusingly ironic, considering everything at hand&#8230;


----------



## Eric75G

CTK:
Sorry but you are flat out wrong. When I started driving in 2016 it was a 25/75 split. Now Uber charges an upfront pricing which we had no choice but to accept if we wanted to continue to drive. We get our .69 75 a mile $0.11 a minute + .79 base fare and Uber takes the rest. Why should UBER make more on a ride than we do as drivers. That's the reason why people feel the need to cheat the system.
I never said it was right but it's reality.
And if UBER owes the driver nothing then that's why they get drivers that feel that they don't UBER anything either!! You sound like a corporate gal or is this really you Travis?


----------



## Juggalo9er

wk1102 said:


> Hey don't knock it til you've tried it...
> 
> Just make sure the finger nails are well manicured.


Kinky


----------



## Coca-Cola

PKing said:


> Last night I arrived at the airport at 10:30 and ordered an Uber on the app. There was a car at the airport and I was told he would be there in 12 min. I watched the app as he drove around the terminal. He called, confirmed the pick up location and I waited. He looped around to the lot he was in when I called him and stopped moving. I waited. 30 minutes after the original call he called me back to say he was having car trouble and that I should cancel. I did.
> 
> I then ordered a seperate car. That driver called and I again confirmed my location and destination. He was located in the same lot as the first driver. It said he would be there in 12 min About 5 min later I saw the car begin to move on the app. It made a few turns and then stopped. I continued to wait. About 20 min later he called and said he had gotten a flat tire. I cancelled.
> 
> I went to the app and ordered a 3rd car. It confirmed that a 3rd car was now en route. The app indicated the car was not moving. I waited a few minutes and then called the driver. No response. I went to the app and sent him a message No response I called him again No response. It was now after midnight and I had been standing on the sidewalk at JFK
> 
> To all the drivers that complain about tips, this is how we get treated


Like any other low pay jobs, workers don't care about it, it is human nature.

This problem can be solved over night if drivers get pay well. It is human nature.

Did you know we are getting paid less than minimum wage in a first world country?


----------



## CTK

Eric75G said:


> CTK:
> Sorry but you are flat out wrong. When I started driving in 2016 it was a 25/75 split. Now Uber charges an upfront pricing which we had no choice but to accept if we





Eric75G said:


> CTK:
> Sorry but you are flat out wrong. When I started driving in 2016 it was a 25/75 split. Now Uber charges an upfront pricing which we had no choice but to accept if we wanted to continue to drive. We get our .69 75 a mile $0.11 a minute + .79 base fare and Uber takes the rest. Why should UBER make more on a ride than we do as drivers. That's the reason why people feel the need to cheat the system.
> I never said it was right but it's reality.
> And if UBER owes the driver nothing then that's why they get drivers that feel that they don't UBER anything either!! You sound like a corporate gal or is this really you Travis?


You are neither the victim nor are you entitled. You're doing exactly what you've chosen to do, exactly what you signed up to do, and exactly what you choose to do every time you turn on your app. Get over yourself and either accept it for what it is or do something else, it's not that hard.


----------



## Eric75G

CTK said:


> You are neither the victim nor are you entitled. You're doing exactly what you've chosen to do, exactly what you signed up to do, and exactly what you choose to do every time you turn on your app. Get over yourself and either accept it for what it is or do something else, it's not that hard.


Ummm....no.....and why the hostility?
Yes, I am entitled to a fair wage.
So YOU get over yourself!!!
Funny but that's the same exact attitude and sentiment that Travis had with that driver in the car and look where he ended up???
You are definitely NOT a driver. I smell an UBER mole.


----------



## Lenny_yellow_cab

PKing said:


> Last night I arrived at the airport at 10:30 and ordered an Uber on the app. There was a car at the airport and I was told he would be there in 12 min. I watched the app as he drove around the terminal. He called, confirmed the pick up location and I waited. He looped around to the lot he was in when I called him and stopped moving. I waited. 30 minutes after the original call he called me back to say he was having car trouble and that I should cancel. I did.
> 
> I then ordered a seperate car. That driver called and I again confirmed my location and destination. He was located in the same lot as the first driver. It said he would be there in 12 min About 5 min later I saw the car begin to move on the app. It made a few turns and then stopped. I continued to wait. About 20 min later he called and said he had gotten a flat tire. I cancelled.
> 
> I went to the app and ordered a 3rd car. It confirmed that a 3rd car was now en route. The app indicated the car was not moving. I waited a few minutes and then called the driver. No response. I went to the app and sent him a message No response I called him again No response. It was now after midnight and I had been standing on the sidewalk at JFK
> 
> To all the drivers that complain about tips, this is how we get treated


Should have taken a Yellow


----------



## THE MAN!

PKing said:


> Last night I arrived at the airport at 10:30 and ordered an Uber on the app. There was a car at the airport and I was told he would be there in 12 min. I watched the app as he drove around the terminal. He called, confirmed the pick up location and I waited. He looped around to the lot he was in when I called him and stopped moving. I waited. 30 minutes after the original call he called me back to say he was having car trouble and that I should cancel. I did.
> 
> I then ordered a seperate car. That driver called and I again confirmed my location and destination. He was located in the same lot as the first driver. It said he would be there in 12 min About 5 min later I saw the car begin to move on the app. It made a few turns and then stopped. I continued to wait. About 20 min later he called and said he had gotten a flat tire. I cancelled.
> 
> I went to the app and ordered a 3rd car. It confirmed that a 3rd car was now en route. The app indicated the car was not moving. I waited a few minutes and then called the driver. No response. I went to the app and sent him a message No response I called him again No response. It was now after midnight and I had been standing on the sidewalk at JFK
> 
> To all the drivers that complain about tips, this is how we get treated


You actually have Uber to blame for there convoluted business model. And if Uber didn't make people believe that "Tipping" is a city in China. I believe cherry picking would of been lessen, if a tip was the norm to make up for an average fare under $10.


----------



## UberBastid

Munch Mania said:


> I'm genuinely curious what exactly is meant by the cancel game? Is it frauding the customer by driving around and building up miles driving towards them to make them cancel and collect the cancellation fees or is it calling for destination and then canceling cos you don't like where they're going?


Yes


----------



## Coca-Cola

Julescase said:


> I am appalled at some of the stories I hear from pax - having drivers accept their requests then seeing them drive in the opposite direction, drivers not answering their phone or text when a frantic passenger is trying to reach them, all sorts of l shady shit that is so obviously not right....
> 
> The worst scenario that I'll never forget is a passenger and his wife who flew in from Hawaii (where they live) to Los Angeles to see a well-known oncologist for a very rare type of cancer that this poor guy had. Flew all the way to LA th e day before the appointment, they were ready to go 2 hours before the actual appointment time, called for an Uber, the driver didn't budge for 5 minutes and then when he did start driving, he drove in the opposite direction of their hotel where they wanted to be picked up. They called the guy, he didn't answer. texted him, he didn't answer. this went on for 20 minutes so then they only had about an hour and a half before the appointment. The wife, on her phone, ordered another ride and literally the same goddamn thing happened with her ride, it was accepted, the guy barely moved, and when he did he didn't try to drive towards their pick up location. Finally the pax canceled the trip on his phone, he was charged a cancellation fee (which is outrageous), and then by the time they ordered the third trip, prices were surging at 2.7x, which is when I accepted the trip.
> 
> So I pull in to pick them up, they looked stressed out but of course I didn't know any of this crap that went down when I first arrived, they were happy to see me but understandably pissed off at the same time, not at me but at the shadiness of the other two drivers. I could feel the rage bubbling up inside me as they told me the entire story, we were now pressed for time having to go from Hollywood to Westwood in the middle of rush hour traffic for this appointment that it took them a month to get. I told them to dispute both cancellation fees with Uber, and I told them to explain exactly what happened - that the drivers didn't budge at first and then drove in the opposite direction with clearly no intention of picking them up. For me, it was pretty obvious that these two drivers (guys or girls) probably knew that rates would go up and decided to catch a cancellation fee rather than take a long trip at a low surge. I forgot to mention that this was a "45+ minute drive", and Uber gave that warning when the ride request came through.
> 
> These two people were so incredibly nice and fun, they tipped me over 50% on their first trip to the hospital, and then we arranged it so I would pick them up after the appointment and give them a little mini tour of Los Angeles on the way back to their hotel, which they paid me $40 in cash for, it was a 35-minute return trip and it was something that I love doing anyway. (It would have paid MAXIMUM $12 through Uber) So all in all I made about $90 just through that couple, they were so appreciative and they had so much fun - they were beaming and seemed so happy, which made me happy, considering the shit they went through earlier.
> 
> Moral of the story is that I happened to get lucky and these passengers were forgiving and didn't take their frustration out on me, but I really can't blame people when they are angry about something they have so little control over.
> 
> Be nice.,


Unhappy drivers try to hurt Uber and happy Uber try to hurt drivers and unfortunately for the pax in the middle of cross fire paid the price.


----------



## UberBastid

Coca-Cola said:


> Unhappy drivers try to hurt Uber and happy Uber try to do it to drivers and unfortunately for the pax, in the middle of cross fire and paid the price.


They don't pay near enough. And that's the problem.


----------



## Eric75G

CTK:
Do you also think that I signed up to work for a company that will pay hackers $100,000 and not tell drivers that our personal information has been compromised? Funny how I've mentioned that in two previous posts and you have not even addressed that issue at all? Talk about being evasive? And then you are delusional enough to think that this company deserves any loyalty from its drivers. SMH!


----------



## njn

Why is a cancel fee more profitable than a min fare? Maybe it's to put drivers that cancel on a (Schindler's) list?


----------



## Rakos

In my market we get 4.00 for cancel...

And we get $3.40 on avg for min trip...

Risky way to make more money....

Should be a limit on how many a day...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Jay Dean

osii said:


> I'm really tired of picking up pax who have been screwed over by drivers playing the cancel game. Some other driver eventually picks up those pax and guess what?? There is an infinitesimal chance of getting a tip out of that pax. And they ***** to us about it and probably low rate us because you wanted to make $4 for doing nothing.
> 
> Now I know most of them don't tip anyway, but still . . .
> 
> And of course I know some of them never come out and it's legit. But I know a lot of you guys make a sport out of cancelling on pax. Please know you are screwing over the next guy or gal who will eventually pick up sooner or later.


Guilty of not reading post replies, but did the pax A. txt, B call with an excuse? There is ZERO reason not to be "toes on the curb" as someone quoted in another post, which I love lol (please quote below) in 2018. So sorry for a fast answer but ef any pax that doesn't get it by now.


----------



## CTK

Eric75G said:


> Ummm....no.....and why the hostility?
> Yes, I am entitled to a fair wage.
> So YOU get over yourself!!!
> Funny but that's the same exact attitude and sentiment that Travis had with that driver in the car and look where he ended up???
> You are definitely NOT a driver. I smell an UBER mole.


No hostility here. No mole here either lol. Just an Uber driver making it work without having to sacrifice my peace of mind or my character.


----------



## Eric75G

CTK said:


> No hostility here. No mole here either lol. Just an Uber driver making it work without having to sacrifice my peace of mind or my character.


Well now....
Guess you'll be going to Uber heaven now wontchya since you are apparently the UBER moral authority? However, once again you failed to address the lack of character morality or integrity that Uber showed us as drivers when they paid hackers 100 G's and compromised all of our identities?? Yet you sit on your high horse and spew some nonsense about drivers characters and integrity when people we work for have shown us none and technically should go to jail for what they've done. Can you be any more hypocritical?


----------



## El Gato

Had a driver in Orlando do this to me. Guy calls me shorty after accepting the ride and asks the question that I knew was gonna get me canceled. "yeh hi...ummm where am I taking you to?" Thought to myself should I lie and tell him the airport or just tell him the truth...it's a $7 fare back to my hotel from Magic Kingdom. Told the truth. He tells me, "ok...be there in a bit," and 20 seconds later, cancels. Asshole. Two other drivers do the same two me. I had 3 in a row. One dude I saw on the app just driving around and then go in the opposite direction clearly wanting me to cancel. I waited him out and eventually he canceled too. 

Reported the driver who had the nerve to call me and say, "i'll be right there" and then cancel on me to Uber. Orlando was not a pleasant experience for me....at all. Idiots too...cause I tipped minimum of $5 every driver, except for one weirdo dude who I gave $2.


----------



## Jay Dean

El Gato said:


> Had a driver in Orlando do this to me. Guy calls me shorty after accepting the ride and asks the question that I knew was gonna get me canceled. "yeh hi...ummm where am I taking you to?" Thought to myself should I lie and tell him the airport or just tell him the truth...it's a $7 fare back to my hotel from Magic Kingdom. Told the truth. He tells me, "ok...be there in a bit," and 20 seconds later, cancels. Asshole. Two other drivers do the same two me. I had 3 in a row. One dude I saw on the app just driving around and then go in the opposite direction clearly wanting me to cancel. I waited him out and eventually he canceled too.
> 
> Reported the driver who had the nerve to call me and say, "i'll be right there" and then cancel on me to Uber. Orlando was not a pleasant experience for me....at all. Idiots too...cause I tipped minimum of $5 every driver, except for one weirdo dude who I gave $2.


Isn't Orlando .49 a mile ? Forgot thread where it was explained to me by an active member, but yeah its .49 a mile..so things get dicey at that rate I am sure.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

osii said:


> I'm really tired of picking up pax who have been screwed over by drivers playing the cancel game. Some other driver eventually picks up those pax and guess what?? There is an infinitesimal chance of getting a tip out of that pax. And they ***** to us about it and probably low rate us because you wanted to make $4 for doing nothing.
> 
> Now I know most of them don't tip anyway, but still . . .
> 
> And of course I know some of them never come out and it's legit. But I know a lot of you guys make a sport out of cancelling on pax. Please know you are screwing over the next guy or gal who will eventually pick up sooner or later.


Haha. Yeah. Im totally gonna inconvenience myself so some pax and driver i probably wouldnt like gas a better day. Haha.


----------



## dmoney155

osii said:


> I'm really tired of picking up pax who have been screwed over by drivers playing the cancel game. Some other driver eventually picks up those pax and guess what?? There is an infinitesimal chance of getting a tip out of that pax. And they ***** to us about it and probably low rate us because you wanted to make $4 for doing nothing.
> 
> Now I know most of them don't tip anyway, but still . . .
> 
> And of course I know some of them never come out and it's legit. But I know a lot of you guys make a sport out of cancelling on pax. Please know you are screwing over the next guy or gal who will eventually pick up sooner or later.


Well actually the issue here is you and your poor customer service skills. If one day you manage to turn the pax around and get that tip, you'll know you learned a thing or two about it.


----------



## El Gato

Jay Dean said:


> Isn't Orlando .49 a mile ? Forgot thread where it was explained to me by an active member, but yeah its .49 a mile..so things get dicey at that rate I am sure.


not that low, but yeh it is pretty low...closer to like the .75 cent and .08/min mark.


----------



## Eric75G

El Gato said:


> not that low, but yeh it is pretty low...closer to like the .75 cent and .08/min mark.


Better than NJ.


----------



## rex jones

upyouruber said:


> In time my friend, you too will learn to maximize your time/effort towards this rideshare gig. Its' a game. Pax vs Driver. Who screws who first and best. The key now, for you, is figuring it out! Good luck
> 
> Best response! Agree on all your points.
> "This is how rideshare works"...says it all. Awesome


It really is true. It's like caring about somebody who couldn't give bleep about you.


----------



## freeFromUber

PKing said:


> Last night I arrived at the airport at 10:30 and ordered an Uber on the app. There was a car at the airport and I was told he would be there in 12 min. I watched the app as he drove around the terminal. He called, confirmed the pick up location and I waited. He looped around to the lot he was in when I called him and stopped moving. I waited. 30 minutes after the original call he called me back to say he was having car trouble and that I should cancel. I did.
> 
> I then ordered a seperate car. That driver called and I again confirmed my location and destination. He was located in the same lot as the first driver. It said he would be there in 12 min About 5 min later I saw the car begin to move on the app. It made a few turns and then stopped. I continued to wait. About 20 min later he called and said he had gotten a flat tire. I cancelled.
> 
> I went to the app and ordered a 3rd car. It confirmed that a 3rd car was now en route. The app indicated the car was not moving. I waited a few minutes and then called the driver. No response. I went to the app and sent him a message No response I called him again No response. It was now after midnight and I had been standing on the sidewalk at JFK
> 
> To all the drivers that complain about tips, this is how we get treated


That's a TLC driver for ya! Their driving ability matches their ethics. A$$holes!


----------



## UberBastid

freeFromUber said:


> That's a TLC driver for ya! Their driving ability matches their ethics. A$$holes!


We weren't born that way; we were made that way.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

JTTwentySeven said:


> We are rideshare, not a taxi. We are paid per ride, not per hour, not a salary.


In the larger markets, cab drivers do not get paid if they do not haul customers. It might be different in the smaller markets.



PKing said:


> To all the drivers that complain about tips, this is how we get treated


Human beings are empirical creatures. It is their bitter experience that most customers do not tip. There was a magazine article a little while back that estimated that three per-cent of the customers tip. This is why the customer gets treated as he does.



bm1320 said:


> If you don't want to be treated by this third world behavior order an Uber Black. You get what you pay for.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

............or get a cab. There is a cab line at Idlewild.



ShinyAndChrome said:


> Cancelling on a pax at the 5 min is one of life's great pleasures, perhaps equivalent to that first piece of pizza when you're really hungry. Not one of those small pieces dripping with grease and no toppings. I'm talking a thick, full-bellied crust caked with cheese, pepperoni, some sausage on it as well.


If it grows from the ground, has wings or swims, it does not go on my pizza (except for the tomato sauce, of course).



Fuzzyelvis said:


> The last time I was at an airport there were cabs waiting. They don't have those anymore?


They do still at Idlewild, where the Original Poster landed.



Rakos said:


> Your solution is simple...Stop telling them your destination...Amateur move...confirm name...And pickup location only...If they ask destination...DON'T TELL THEM...! Uber doesn't tell us...So neither should you...
> 
> PS. Come on drivers...play fair...!


I do not necessarily disagree with you on this. Do not tell them the destination and let the driver take a chance on hauling you or not. On the other hand, I understand the screening. I used to be against screening. After two trips in the  middle of rush hour to a certain place in this area where it takes forever to get in rush hour, thus you are deprived of surges and rush hour bonuses, I understand the screening. I had one trip to the aforementioned place during rush hour in a constant, heavy downpour, which meant horrid traffic that took ninety minutes, for which Uber paid me only eighteen dollars. I missed all of the rush hour bonuses and got dragged away from surges. A week later, I got a similar trip from almost the same place to the aforementioned place, again in rush hour. At least, this time, there was no rain. The traffic was not as bad, but it was bad. It took me a little over forty five minutes and paid only fourteen dollars. I lost at least two rush hour bonuses and got dragged away from surges. Usually, I do not downrate a passenger because of his destination, but I one-starred both of those passengers. After getting reamed like that, I began to understand the Shirlington Shuffle and screening. When Uber decides to stop paying 1979 cab rates and starts to pay 2018 cab rates, I will start to play fair. Until then, the public be damned, I am in business to make a profit.

The difference with me is that I will screen against long trips. I do not want the long trips unless it is at least a 1,8 surge. Even then, I prefer the short and mediocre.



Eric75G said:


> It's a damn shame Uber has put drivers in the position to have to do this to riders. If Uber compensated us equitably, riders would get the service they deserve and drivers can pay their bills. Uber forcing us to take these rides with no monetary incentive I know people this has happened to and it's Ubers fault the cancelling continues.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THE ABOVE^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

If Uber would compensate me adequately for the ninety minute ride that I cited _*super*_, I would not have to screen. If all that I am going to get for a ninety minute trip that takes me away from surges and makes it so that I miss rush hour per trip bonuses is eighteen dollars, I need to ensure that I never get a trip like that, again.



Eric75G said:


> Some of these rides are the equivalent of volunteerism and if I want to volunteer my services I'll do Meals on Wheels.


If Uber wants to pay me 1979 cab rates, let the clock go back to 1979 when I was a young man.



PKing said:


> Actually the solution is to just take a regular yellow taxi next time, or a different car service. Last night after giving Uber 3 chances, I took a different service. The cost of the trip was $50 and I gave the driver a $20 cash tip.


That was the smart move.



FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Just call a freaking cab


At ldlewild, he must get one from the line.



UberBastid said:


> I don't know how, or even if, any computer can be programmed to do the same job as a human dispatcher. Back in the old days dispatch would say "I know this is your fourth short run tonite 12, but I will make it right."
> That meant that she's gunna feed you a phat one for all the crap you been taking.


This is precisely what I did as a dispatcher. If I had to give a guy a bad job, I did everything that I could to throw him a bone. You would get some of these sharpshooters and other assorted crybabies who used to caterwaul about it, but I used to tell them that if they would stop whining about everything, they might get a bone here and there, as well. I did make exceptions for sharpshooters, job thieves, crybabies, payola boys (I had NO mercy on them) and drivers who would not cover their jobs. I used to go out of my way to find the worst jobs for them.

For most drivers, though, if I had to give them a garbage job, I made it up to them.

This is where call assignment fails compared to real dispatch.



I_Like_Spam said:


> If people can make more money canceling than they can driving people, that's what they will aim to do.


Given Uber's garbage rates, often it is more profitable not to haul a customer than to haul one. But, since Uber is NOT a transportation company, it is a "technology" company, that should not matter.



Munch Mania said:


> I'm genuinely curious what exactly is meant by the cancel game? Is it frauding the customer by driving around and building up miles driving towards them to make them cancel and collect the cancellation fees or is it calling for destination and then canceling cos you don't like where they're going?


Both



Julescase said:


> the drivers didn't budge at first and then drove in the opposite direction with clearly no intention of picking them up.


In my market, if the driver is driving away from my address, Uber gives me that check box when I cancel. It asks me why I am cancelling and that is one of the options. I do not get charged the cancellation when I check that box.

While I feel bad for your customers, you can not pay 2018 bills on 1979 cab rates.



Eric75G said:


> Moral of the story IS Uber should pay drivers an equitable wage


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



CTK said:


> You are neither the victim nor are you entitled. You're doing exactly what you've chosen to do, exactly what you signed up to do, and exactly what you choose to do every time you turn on your app. Get over yourself and either accept it for what it is or do something else, it's not that hard.


Everybody told Samuel Gompers and the Cigar Makers something similar.



El Gato said:


> Thought to myself should I lie and tell him the airport or just tell him the truth...it's a $7 fare back to my hotel from Magic Kingdom. Told the truth.


That used to be a common trick that the public pulled when calling a cab. They would lie about the destination in order to get a cab. One of the advantages to the customer of call assignment over real dispatch is that on electronic call assignment, there is no dispatcher with a long memory.

To be sure, when I dispatched, if I had a cab for a customer who pulled this stunt, be it once or all the time, I would send it. As a rule, these customers would pay for their cabs, so, if I had the cab, why should I not send it? We had a policy, that customers hated, of time calls for The Doggies, the Choo-Choo or the Airport. People used to lie to get the time call. They got away with it once. After that, I was not too particular about being to time for the liars. I would send the cab, if I had one, but, I would make no effort to have it there to time or "stage" it early. If the driver showed up ten minutes late, I was not too worried.

Now, if it were snowing, raining, a big convention were in town or demand was high for some other reason, the liars' calls were pretty low on my priority list.

For Uber, though, you, as a user, need not worry about this. You have no dispatcher with a long memory. Being a good dispatcher required a l ong memory, for more than one reason.


----------



## UberLaLa

PKing said:


> Last night I arrived at the airport at 10:30 and ordered an Uber on the app. There was a car at the airport and I was told he would be there in 12 min. I watched the app as he drove around the terminal. He called, confirmed the pick up location and I waited. He looped around to the lot he was in when I called him and stopped moving. I waited. 30 minutes after the original call he called me back to say he was having car trouble and that I should cancel. I did.
> 
> I then ordered a seperate car. That driver called and I again confirmed my location and destination. He was located in the same lot as the first driver. It said he would be there in 12 min About 5 min later I saw the car begin to move on the app. It made a few turns and then stopped. I continued to wait. About 20 min later he called and said he had gotten a flat tire. I cancelled.
> 
> I went to the app and ordered a 3rd car. It confirmed that a 3rd car was now en route. The app indicated the car was not moving. I waited a few minutes and then called the driver. No response. I went to the app and sent him a message No response I called him again No response. It was now after midnight and I had been standing on the sidewalk at JFK
> 
> To all the drivers that complain about tips, this is how we get treated


Send that same note to Uber indicating each of the drivers that pulled this crap on you. You are able to see their ID in the Rider App under Your Rides.


----------



## sellkatsell44

I tried Lyft one day on a whim. Had three drivers cancel on me consecutively. On Uber, the first one accepted stayed accepted. And Uber was about $8 cheaper. 

Lyft just doesn’t want me


----------



## Eric75G

UberLaLa said:


> Send that same note to Uber indicating each of the drivers that pulled this crap on you. You are able to see their ID in the Rider App under Your Rides.


----------



## 2Cents

El Gato said:


> Had a driver in Orlando do this to me. Guy calls me shorty after accepting the ride and asks the question that I knew was gonna get me canceled. "yeh hi...ummm where am I taking you to?" Thought to myself should I lie and tell him the airport or just tell him the truth...it's a $7 fare back to my hotel from Magic Kingdom. Told the truth. He tells me, "ok...be there in a bit," and 20 seconds later, cancels. Asshole. Two other drivers do the same two me. I had 3 in a row. One dude I saw on the app just driving around and then go in the opposite direction clearly wanting me to cancel. I waited him out and eventually he canceled too.
> 
> Reported the driver who had the nerve to call me and say, "i'll be right there" and then cancel on me to Uber. Orlando was not a pleasant experience for me....at all. Idiots too...cause I tipped minimum of $5 every driver, except for one weirdo dude who I gave $2.


You get what you pay for and even with the $5.00 tip it's still the lowest priced fare in the country.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

UberLaLa said:


> Send that same note to Uber indicating each of the drivers that pulled this crap on you. You are able to see their ID in the Rider App under Your Rides.


Unless they are trying to charge you for the trip, why snitch on someone?

What goes around comes around.

Further, in a lot of areas of america, "snitches get stitches".


----------



## Merc7186

I had a good one over the weekend...its about 430am, just dropped off the last drunk of the night and only 10 minutes from my house. I'm feeling pretty good because the night ended very close to my house, then I get another ping less than a minute from where I am. I figure okay why not I don't have to drive far for this one.

I pulled in front of the Pax house and instantly the timer starts. About 3 minutes into the timer, I noticed a light come on inside of the dark house and someone frantically flying around the place then I get a text message saying it's going to be another 10 minutes. Instantly I start laughing and think to myself "Cool I got a cancellation fee on my way home". Five minute mark comes, Rider no show, put car in drive and start to roll away. Instantly another ping from the same person and think to myself maybe I can get another cancellation fee out of them.

Because I'm so close the timer automatically starts so I wait, right as the timer hits the five minute mark the porch light comes on, hit Rider no show, grab another fee. Don't I get a third request from the same person... And I instantly accept thinking that I might grab a 3 bagger here but the pax was coming out frantically, you could tell he was pissed off. I instantly cancelled and drove away and the look on their face was priceless.

It was an airport run...about 25 minutes away. I consider this a lesson learned to the pax not to wait until the last minute to drag their butt out of bed or be better prepared if you have that first flight out in the morning. I couldn't tell you where the next closest driver was bit they would easily be 10-15 minutes away.

BTW, we are all each other's competition, not local friends. I can only imagine the earful the next driver got....but don't be really care to be honest. I wanted that rare 3-Peat Cancellation Badge.


----------



## Merc7186

Another Uber Driver said:


> In the larger markets, cab drivers do not get paid if they do not haul customers. It might be different in the smaller markets.
> 
> Human beings are empirical creatures. It is their bitter experience that most customers do not tip. There was a magazine article a little while back that estimated that three per-cent of the customers tip. This is why the customer gets treated as he does.
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ............or get a cab. There is a cab line at Idlewild.
> 
> If it grows from the ground, has wings or swims, it does not go on my pizza (except for the tomato sauce, of course).
> 
> They do still at Idlewild, where the Original Poster landed.
> 
> I do not necessarily disagree with you on this. Do not tell them the destination and let the driver take a chance on hauling you or not. On the other hand, I understand the screening. I used to be against screening. After two trips in the middle of rush hour to a certain place in this area where it takes forever to get in rush hour, thus you are deprived of surges and rush hour bonuses, I understand the screening. I had one trip to the aforementioned place during rush hour in a constant, heavy downpour, which meant horrid traffic that took ninety minutes, for which Uber paid me only eighteen dollars. I missed all of the rush hour bonuses and got dragged away from surges. A week later, I got a similar trip from almost the same place to the aforementioned place, again in rush hour. At least, this time, there was no rain. The traffic was not as bad, but it was bad. It took me a little over forty five minutes and paid only fourteen dollars. I lost at least two rush hour bonuses and got dragged away from surges. Usually, I do not downrate a passenger because of his destination, but I one-starred both of those passengers. After getting reamed like that, I began to understand the Shirlington Shuffle and screening. When Uber decides to stop paying 1979 cab rates and starts to pay 2018 cab rates, I will start to play fair. Until then, the public be damned, I am in business to make a profit.
> 
> The difference with me is that I will screen against long trips. I do not want the long trips unless it is at least a 1,8 surge. Even then, I prefer the short and mediocre.
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THE ABOVE^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> If Uber would compensate me adequately for the ninety minute ride that I cited _*super*_, I would not have to screen. If all that I am going to get for a ninety minute trip that takes me away from surges and makes it so that I miss rush hour per trip bonuses is eighteen dollars, I need to ensure that I never get a trip like that, again.
> 
> If Uber wants to pay me 1979 cab rates, let the clock go back to 1979 when I was a young man.
> 
> That was the smart move.
> 
> At ldlewild, he must get one from the line.
> 
> This is precisely what I did as a dispatcher. If I had to give a guy a bad job, I did everything that I could to throw him a bone. You would get some of these sharpshooters and other assorted crybabies who used to caterwaul about it, but I used to tell them that if they would stop whining about everything, they might get a bone here and there, as well. I did make exceptions for sharpshooters, job thieves, crybabies, payola boys (I had NO mercy on them) and drivers who would not cover their jobs. I used to go out of my way to find the worst jobs for them.
> 
> For most drivers, though, if I had to give them a garbage job, I made it up to them.
> 
> This is where call assignment fails compared to real dispatch.
> 
> Given Uber's garbage rates, often it is more profitable not to haul a customer than to haul one. But, since Uber is NOT a transportation company, it is a "technology" company, that should not matter.
> 
> Both
> 
> In my market, if the driver is driving away from my address, Uber gives me that check box when I cancel. It asks me why I am cancelling and that is one of the options. I do not get charged the cancellation when I check that box.
> 
> While I feel bad for your customers, you can not pay 2018 bills on 1979 cab rates.
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Everybody told Samuel Gompers and the Cigar Makers something similar.
> 
> That used to be a common trick that the public pulled when calling a cab. They would lie about the destination in order to get a cab. One of the advantages to the customer of call assignment over real dispatch is that on electronic call assignment, there is no dispatcher with a long memory.
> 
> To be sure, when I dispatched, if I had a cab for a customer who pulled this stunt, be it once or all the time, I would send it. As a rule, these customers would pay for their cabs, so, if I had the cab, why should I not send it? We had a policy, that customers hated, of time calls for The Doggies, the Choo-Choo or the Airport. People used to lie to get the time call. They got away with it once. After that, I was not too particular about being to time for the liars. I would send the cab, if I had one, but, I would make no effort to have it there to time or "stage" it early. If the driver showed up ten minutes late, I was not too worried.
> 
> Now, if it were snowing, raining, a big convention were in town or demand was high for some other reason, the liars' calls were pretty low on my priority list.
> 
> For Uber, though, you, as a user, need not worry about this. You have no dispatcher with a long memory. Being a good dispatcher required a l ong memory, for more than one reason.


Reported for having the longest post ever....I mean ever.


----------



## Juggalo9er

Merc7186 said:


> Reported for having the longest post ever....I mean ever.


It's a nice book, debated on reading it


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

Merc7186 said:


> I had a good one over the weekend...its about 430am, just dropped off the last drunk of the night and only 10 minutes from my house. I'm feeling pretty good because the night ended very close to my house, then I get another ping less than a minute from where I am. I figure okay why not I don't have to drive far for this one.
> 
> I pulled in front of the Pax house and instantly the timer starts. About 3 minutes into the timer, I noticed a light come on inside of the dark house and someone frantically flying around the place then I get a text message saying it's going to be another 10 minutes. Instantly I start laughing and think to myself "Cool I got a cancellation fee on my way home". Five minute mark comes, Rider no show, put car in drive and start to roll away. Instantly another ping from the same person and think to myself maybe I can get another cancellation fee out of them.
> 
> *Because I'm so close the timer automatically starts so I wait, right as the timer hits the five minute mark the porch light comes on, hit Rider no show, grab another fee. Don't I get a third request from the same person... And I instantly accept thinking that I might grab a 3 bagger here but the pax was coming out frantically, you could tell he was pissed off. I instantly cancelled and drove away and the look on their face was priceless.*
> 
> It was an airport run...about 25 minutes away. I consider this a lesson learned to the pax not to wait until the last minute to drag their butt out of bed or be better prepared if you have that first flight out in the morning. I couldn't tell you where the next closest driver was bit they would easily be 10-15 minutes away.
> 
> BTW, we are all each other's competition, not local friends. I can only imagine the earful the next driver got....but don't be really care to be honest. I wanted that rare 3-Peat Cancellation Badge.


This is beautiful. And the OP wants to deny us this? How dare he.


----------



## UberLaLa

I_Like_Spam said:


> Unless they are trying to charge you for the trip, why snitch on someone?
> 
> What goes around comes around.
> *
> Further, in a lot of areas of america, "snitches get stitches"*.


What is this, 6th Grade?

And I am only talking about reporting those drivers that play the hide and cancel game. Of course we need to be able to cancel if passengers are not out in time...


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Merc7186 said:


> It was an airport run...about 25 minutes away. I consider this a lesson learned to the pax not to wait until the last minute to drag their butt out of bed or be better prepared if you have that first flight out in the morning.


..........or if do that you must, run outside half dressed, throw Andrew (or _*at least*_ Alexander and maybe his Good Friend Abraham) onto the front seat, inform the driver "That is yours; I'm going to be a bit, please wait".......................................

If it is a cute female, I _*might*_ even go for just the "half dressed", depending on what she does not leave to the imagination. Of course, I would take care not to mention anything about that once she actually boards the vehicle and the trip commences.



Merc7186 said:


> Reported for having the longest post ever....I mean ever.





Juggalo9er said:


> It's a nice book, debated on reading it





PickEmUp said:


> Is it available for kindle?


I _*do*_ have a well deserved reputation for cyberloquacity that I must protect.


----------



## UberLaLa

PickEmUp said:


> Looking at most of my pax, yup.


Well, there is that...got me there! lol


----------



## PKing

UberLaLa said:


> Send that same note to Uber indicating each of the drivers that pulled this crap on you. You are able to see their ID in the Rider App under Your Rides.


I did that first. Uber wasn't very responsive, so I turned to Google. I was unaware of the cancel game, as I am not a regular user of Uber. I was not charged for any of the 3 cancellations, so I don't get the game being played. But some of you are 100% correct. That behavior isn't going to make me want to tip my next Uber driver thesame $20 I gave to the car service. In fact knowing the games the drivers play, and reading the F U attitude towards Pax, I'm going to have the same attitude toward Uber drivers going forward Game on


----------



## Julescase

Coca-Cola said:


> Like any other low pay jobs, workers don't care about it, it is human nature.
> 
> This problem can be solved over night if drivers get pay well. It is human nature.
> 
> Did you know we are getting paid less than minimum wage in a first world country?


We aren't paid ANY hourly wage whatsoever. Zero, nada, zip. Literally we are not guaranteed to make.50 cents per hour. Believe me, if we were promised a minimum hourly amount for being on the road with our app on, that would change the game completely. unfortunately, Uber will never agree to that so we will always be paid NO hourly wage (not "less than" or "much less than" minimum wage; NO hourly wage).



PKing said:


> I did that first. Uber wasn't very responsive, so I turned to Google. I was unaware of the cancel game, as I am not a regular user of Uber. I was not charged for any of the 3 cancellations, so I don't get the game being played. But some of you are 100% correct. That behavior isn't going to make me want to tip my next Uber driver thesame $20 I gave to the car service. In fact knowing the games the drivers play, and reading the F U attitude towards Pax, I'm going to have the same attitude toward Uber drivers going forward Game on


I can't say I blame you. I'd feel the same way if I were you.

If drivers don't want to drive, then don't drive for Pete's sake. But don't agree to drive and then intentionally screw a rider over to make a measly $3.75 AND force the rider to order another (even later) ride AND sour that rider's feelings towards drivers.


----------



## PKing

Julescase said:


> We aren't paid ANY hourly wage whatsoever. Zero, nada, zip. Literally we are not guaranteed to make.50 cents per hour. Believe me, if we were promised a minimum hourly amount for being on the road with our app on, that would change the game completely. unfortunately, Uber will never agree to that so we will always be paid NO hourly wage (not "less than" or "much less than" minimum wage; NO hourly wage).


And if you drove a yellow cab in NYC, you'd pay to use the car. Everything after that you keep with the exception of a fee for cc transactions. They don't get paid an hourly wage either. They work for their money


----------



## upyouruber

Julescase said:


> We aren't paid ANY hourly wage whatsoever. Zero, nada, zip. Literally we are not guaranteed to make.50 cents per hour. Believe me, if we were promised a minimum hourly amount for being on the road with our app on, that would change the game completely. unfortunately, Uber will never agree to that so we will always be paid NO hourly wage (not "less than" or "much less than" minimum wage; NO hourly wage).
> 
> I can't say I blame you. I'd feel the same way if I were you.
> 
> If drivers don't want to drive, then don't drive for Pete's sake. But don't agree to drive and then intentionally screw a rider over to make a measly $3.75 AND force the rider to order another (even later) ride AND sour that rider's feelings towards drivers.


There is a driver in my local market who does just that. Drives a bit and stops. Waits for PAX to cancel to collect fees. PAX have made me aware of it when I pick them up. The obvious question then is why is Uber not deactivating drivers who are clearly harming the brand and defrauding the PAX?
The answer is obvious in many ways!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

PKing said:


> I did that first. Uber wasn't very responsive, so I turned to Google. I was unaware of the cancel game, as I am not a regular user of Uber. I was not charged for any of the 3 cancellations, so I don't get the game being played. But some of you are 100% correct. That behavior isn't going to make me want to tip my next Uber driver thesame $20 I gave to the car service. In fact knowing the games the drivers play, and reading the F U attitude towards Pax, I'm going to have the same attitude toward Uber drivers going forward Game on


I know people might call it a game, but it's normally not. For most of us, we just want the pax to be ready when we get there. It's rude and selfish when they aren't, and so if five minutes of finishing a smoke or getting their make up on lets us punish them monetarily, most of us are very happy to do it. We already spent time and literally money to get ourselves and our car to where they said they wanted a ride. The least they can do is be there, ready to go. We aren't making $100/hour.


----------



## Munch Mania

Pax cancel on me all the time because they have a closer ride on the other platform. Happens all the time to me. I never fraud a customer out of trying to collect a fee but if where they're going is a non profitable ride I cancel. They cancel over convenience I cancel over bottom line. I sleep fine at night


----------



## Merc7186

PickEmUp said:


> Is it available for kindle?
> 
> I never go back after a cancellation with the intention of picking up the pax. That is a sure way to get one starred.


I never do either...but he said he needed 10 minutes...so I took a shot.


----------



## Mr Jinx

osii said:


> I'm really tired of picking up pax who have been screwed over by drivers playing the cancel game. Some other driver eventually picks up those pax and guess what?? There is an infinitesimal chance of getting a tip out of that pax. And they ***** to us about it and probably low rate us because you wanted to make $4 for doing nothing.
> 
> Now I know most of them don't tip anyway, but still . . .
> 
> And of course I know some of them never come out and it's legit. But I know a lot of you guys make a sport out of cancelling on pax. Please know you are screwing over the next guy or gal who will eventually pick up sooner or later.


Get to the spot wait 5 mins. They don't show you cancel them. They deserve it.


----------



## UberBastid

PickEmUp said:


> Is it available for kindle?
> 
> I never go back after a cancellation with the intention of picking up the pax. That is a sure way to get one starred.


I have done it several times with no problem. 
I just tell them if they say anything that the Uber computer does it automatically. I have no control over it.


----------



## randrace

PKing said:


> Last night I arrived at the airport at 10:30 and ordered an Uber on the app. There was a car at the airport and I was told he would be there in 12 min. I watched the app as he drove around the terminal. He called, confirmed the pick up location and I waited. He looped around to the lot he was in when I called him and stopped moving. I waited. 30 minutes after the original call he called me back to say he was having car trouble and that I should cancel. I did.
> 
> I then ordered a seperate car. That driver called and I again confirmed my location and destination. He was located in the same lot as the first driver. It said he would be there in 12 min About 5 min later I saw the car begin to move on the app. It made a few turns and then stopped. I continued to wait. About 20 min later he called and said he had gotten a flat tire. I cancelled.
> 
> I went to the app and ordered a 3rd car. It confirmed that a 3rd car was now en route. The app indicated the car was not moving. I waited a few minutes and then called the driver. No response. I went to the app and sent him a message No response I called him again No response. It was now after midnight and I had been standing on the sidewalk at JFK
> 
> To all the drivers that complain about tips, this is how we get treated


Sounds like you had plenty of time to download Lyft or call a SuperShuttle. Pro Tip: don't tell an Uber driver your destination before they start the trip.


----------



## Coca-Cola

upyouruber said:


> There is a driver in my local market who does just that. Drives a bit and stops. Waits for PAX to cancel to collect fees. PAX have made me aware of it when I pick them up. The obvious question then is why is Uber not deactivating drivers who are clearly harming the brand and defrauding the PAX?
> The answer is obvious in many ways!


Easy said than done.

For each driver Uber deactivates, Uber is losing money, think about it.
Uber used to pay drivers referral $400 in my market to recruit new drivers. Money adds up quickly if Uber keeps on deactivating drivers.

Same goes with riders, if Uber keeps on deactivating riders, eventually there will be no riders left to ride Uber.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

MoreTips said:


> I only drop off at the airport, because my first couple tries at airport pickups were a hour wait followed by basically minimum fare trips to the nearest hotels. A whole 3.40 or something. So for me it's not worth it but I can see why drivers would call and check the destination, but making the rider pay a cancel fee because your not moving is wrong.
> 
> My suggestion for Uber would be to offer some short trip rematch to all the drop off drivers. I'm already there I would probably accept a short trip rematch at least until I load a bunch of suitcases in and then back out of my vehicle for some non tipping paxholes for $3.19 .


There should be a per bag charge also, of course.

And no trip should pay the driver so little anyway.



Julescase said:


> They were waiting for the ride because they had to make it to an appointment they had flown across the ocean for, they didn't want to cancel the ride since they were hoping the guy would actually do the right thing and come pick them up like he agreed to contractually when he pressed the "accept trip" alert on his phone's screen. What part of the story don't you understand ?
> 
> It wasn't about the five bucks, or the second five bucks, that they were erroneously charged twice. It was about making it to an appointment they had waited a month for and flown 6 hours for with a cancer specialist so this guy could continue living. It's quite simple really....
> 
> Lolol and what does "no words" mean? Do you actually think what these two Shady assholes did was OK and you're sticking up for them, why? Are you the kind of person that does that? You're the type that gives all other drivers (who actually aren't assholes) a bad name.
> 
> Hey, if you don't want to drive, don't drive. But don't say that you're going to drive and then not follow through for no reason but to take advantage of someone.
> 
> Seriously, who raised you? Did you not learn anything growing up, like basic human decency?
> 
> Your screen name is amusingly ironic, considering everything at hand&#8230;


If drivers could cancel without penalty, the same way pax can, within 2 minutes (used to be FIVE for pax) this would be less of an issue.

You accept a 5 mins away trip. Hit navigate and now it's 10 minutes. But you can't cancel too much or you get deactivated. You can't call the pax and see if the trip is worth driving that long for, because if they complain, or if it's not and you THEN cancel or ask them to, you're in trouble AGAIN.

So you don't move, or drive away, hoping the pax will get the hint and cancel for you.

Of course, being given more info on the trip to start with would also help. But the big issue I see is that even if you ACCIDENTALLY accept a trip you can't just cancel without penalty. I did that once going offline. Turned off the phone and went to bed. This is what we're forced to do.


----------



## El Gato

2Cents said:


> You get what you pay for and even with the $5.00 tip it's still the lowest priced fare in the country.


Come on now. That's silly. When I did get a driver the fare was $8.81 which assuming the driver was at 25% and minus the booking fee means driver takes home $4.58 and $4.89 if they were grandfathered in at 20%. The tip more than doubles the fare. And like I said $5 was minimum. I added a couple bucks on top of that depending on the driver. Gave $10 to one really cool dude that took us to Hollywood studios our first day there. So lets see that math again shall we:
Orlando Rates: $.71/mi and .11/min but driver take home is:
$.53/mi + .08/min @25% and $.57/mi + $.09/min @ 20 %.

So for my 4.4 mile and 18 min trip and accounting for the $5 tip changes those rates to:
@25% folks: $1.23/mile & $.19/min equivalent to a x2.37 surge
@20% folks: $1.26/mi & .20/min equivalent to a x2.2 surge

Keep in mind those above numbers are take home as they have already accounted for Uber's Fee and the booking fee (which at $2.70 is freaking robbery IMO).



I_Like_Spam said:


> Unless they are trying to charge you for the trip, why snitch on someone?
> 
> What goes around comes around.
> 
> Further, in a lot of areas of america, "snitches get stitches".


It's a dick move thats why. You don't call the pax and try to game the system and the expense of the customer. Guy above posted about canceling on a pax going to airport who was taking his sweet time getting out of the house...a little sketchy and something I personally wouldn't do but you can't argue with the fact that he followed the rules to a T. Pax wasn't ready when he was supposed to be and so that driver had every right to cancel. Can't argue with that one.

It's just common courtesy man. Especially after a long day at the park with a tired 5 yr old kid. Furthermore, "snitches get stitches." Middle school kids I teach say that crap and even then we come down on them for using stupid and silly terminology like that. They get it. They don't use that silly vocabulary after they realize, "oh yeh this is dumb." You I presume are an adult...yikes...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Merc7186 said:


> I never do either...but he said he needed 10 minutes...so I took a shot.


If a pax told me that I'd tell him he should wait 10 minutes and then order.


----------



## 2Cents

El Gato said:


> Come on now. That's silly. When I did get a driver the fare was $8.81 which assuming the driver was at 25% and minus the booking fee means driver takes home $4.58 and $4.89 if they were grandfathered in at 20%. The tip more than doubles the fare. And like I said $5 was minimum. I added a couple bucks on top of that depending on the driver. Gave $10 to one really cool dude that took us to Hollywood studios our first day there. So lets see that math again shall we:
> Orlando Rates: $.71/mi and .11/min but driver take home is:
> $.53/mi + .08/min @25% and $.57/mi + $.09/min @ 20 %.
> 
> So for my 4.4 mile and 18 min trip and accounting for the $5 tip changes those rates to:
> @25% folks: $1.23/mile & $.19/min equivalent to a x2.37 surge
> @20% folks: $1.26/mi & .20/min equivalent to a x2.2 surge
> 
> Keep in mind those above numbers are take home as they have already accounted for Uber's Fee and the booking fee (which at $2.70 is freaking robbery IMO).
> 
> It's a &%[email protected]!* move thats why. You don't call the pax and try to game the system and the expense of the customer. Guy above posted about canceling on airport pax...a little sketchy and something I personally wouldn't do but you can'r argue with the fact that he followed the rules to a T. Pax wasn't ready when he was supposed to be and so that driver had every right to cancel. Can't argue with that one.
> 
> It's just common courtesy man. Especially after a long day at the park with a tired 5 yr old kid. Furthermore, "snitches get stitches." Middle school kids I teach say that crap and even then we come down on them for using stupid and silly terminology like that. They get it. They don't use that silly vocabulary after they realize, "oh yeh this is dumb." You I presume are an adult...yikes...


Clearly since you know everything yet nothing.
I guess you haven't read the boards lately so here it is...
Even with your basic fübr math the only number you got right was the booking fee.
Even if the driver is grandfathered in at 20% and every one gave him a $5.00 tip that is not groundbreaking money. With the upfront fares the passengers are paying way more than they were paying this time last year. You're bragging about a $5.00 tip? You're supposed to tip so $5.00 is appreciated but you still came out ahead in that scenario. I'm glad other drivers cancelled on your previously. Gives me hope that drivers are wishing up to these b^!l$*[email protected] fares. 
By the way some of us get to keep 100 percent of the booking fee.

#fübrn


----------



## El Gato

By you are a greedy one aren't you. I'm sure that you yourself tip with a nice solid $20 bill every time don't ya? If every fare was double the amount yeh, we would be doing great. I know because I drove with these kind of fares in Austin when Uber left and we had other TNC's that were willing to charge the driver more. It was great! Rolling in the Benjamins no...but profit margin was more than acceptable and made me feel like i was driving my car into the ground. Tipping is an advantage because of the fact that it eliminates the upfront pricing and it is 100% to the driver meaning Uber won't touch it with their fees. Man you are dense. Maybe you should work more on being more strategic with how you you approach this and you won't feel like the world is ending.

btw...I'm returning to Disney this summer. Maybe I'll be the one that has the luck in getting you as my driver and then I can be like, "hey I'm sorry man. You said you don't like money because my $5 makes me a cheap skate, so how about I just give you nothing and you can keep driving around at $.53/mile."


----------



## Tnasty

Im not looking for wages or change from being a IC but if im doing their work with my property fuber does owe me something.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

osii said:


> I'm really tired of picking up pax who have been screwed over by drivers playing the cancel game. Some other driver eventually picks up those pax and guess what?? There is an infinitesimal chance of getting a tip out of that pax. And they ***** to us about it and probably low rate us because you wanted to make $4 for doing nothing.
> 
> Now I know most of them don't tip anyway, but still . . .
> 
> And of course I know some of them never come out and it's legit. But I know a lot of you guys make a sport out of cancelling on pax. Please know you are screwing over the next guy or gal who will eventually pick up sooner or later.


Doing nothing you say? What about driving to pick someone up and waiting around for 5 minutes for some disrespectful a$$hole that doesn' even have the common courtesy to be ready? The only problem I have with a no show cancel is that I have to go looking for another passenger thats actually ready to get in the damn car!! You keep on banking that tall cash we get for our time. I'l be moving on down the road looking for someone who needs to go more than a mile...


----------



## UberPyro

Eric75G said:


> Well look at the bright side you get to go to Monkey heaven AND in Monkey heaven there are 30 virgin monkeys waiting for you!


Is it just me or does this sound like absolute hell...


----------



## Munch Mania

Mmmmmm fresh monkey snatch. Now that's heaven


----------



## New2This

I'll probably catch a lot of shit for this but so be it.

In any other endeavor I practice the Golden Rule and have above reproach ethics. However when it comes to Uber and Lyft that all goes out the window. I know that Uber and Lyft have no regard for me, and will actively fornicate me at any chance they get. Therefore anything I do, short of physical violence, is justified. I lost ZERO sleep and have no qualms about it.

In D.C. we nicknamed cancelling the Shirlington Shuffle, or just Shuffle. I Shuffle not to intentionally screw over riders, but to get what it due to me from Uber. Examples:

*I pull up to an address. Unaccompanied minors. I tell them I can't take them without an adult. Before the 5 minutes ends they cancel. I try going back and forth with Rohit but he won't give me a cancellation fee. Next ping I Shuffle, because one way or another I'm getting a cancel fee.

*New Years Eve we had a Quest promotion from 12-4. 9 rides for I believe $125. I was out, app on, from 12-4. Accepted everything. I got 8 rides. I accepted everything but had dead times with no pings. I thought I should've gotten the Quest because I did what Uber wanted, was out and available during the time period they wanted. Rohit declined me, as did the Greenlight hub. No problem, I'm still getting my bonus, just $3.75 at a time instead of all at once.

*This past weekend I am on a 2.0X Pool out in the boonies. 3 minutes before dropoff I get a 2.0X Pool request. I screenshot the request, accept and take it. What should've been $38 was $19. The 2.0X wasn't applied. Rohit, because he is an idiot, won't pay the 2.0X. Says it wasn't a Boost/Surge ride, despite the screenshot of the 2.0X request. No problem. 6 Shuffles will cover it. Yes I keep track.

From what I've read Uber now credits riders automatically, so it doesn't come out of their pockets. I'm sorry if you're a rider and you're late for a meeting/doctor appointment or it's 12 degrees and you're getting frostbite when I Shuffle your ass, but you are collateral damage in the war between Uber and the drivers. It's nothing personal.


----------



## JaredJ

I find treating passengers as I'd want to be treated pays off for me. I'm always above 10% tips to earnings, have a 4.95 rating after 4 years. Some people just shouldn't be in the service industry. That said, I cherry pick rides like nobodies business. My Lyft acceptance is around 70% week over week and around a 20% cancelation rate on Uber. You have to drive smart. Taking every trip will cuckold you to the system and put you and your vehicle at risk.

If you're a 4.6 or lower you're not getting in my car. I don't do bad pax, grocery stores, people with fake names on Lyft, or any pickups from neighborhoods with bars on the windows.


----------



## New2This




----------



## Abraxas79

PKing said:


> Last night I arrived at the airport at 10:30 and ordered an Uber on the app. There was a car at the airport and I was told he would be there in 12 min. I watched the app as he drove around the terminal. He called, confirmed the pick up location and I waited. He looped around to the lot he was in when I called him and stopped moving. I waited. 30 minutes after the original call he called me back to say he was having car trouble and that I should cancel. I did.
> 
> I then ordered a seperate car. That driver called and I again confirmed my location and destination. He was located in the same lot as the first driver. It said he would be there in 12 min About 5 min later I saw the car begin to move on the app. It made a few turns and then stopped. I continued to wait. About 20 min later he called and said he had gotten a flat tire. I cancelled.
> 
> I went to the app and ordered a 3rd car. It confirmed that a 3rd car was now en route. The app indicated the car was not moving. I waited a few minutes and then called the driver. No response. I went to the app and sent him a message No response I called him again No response. It was now after midnight and I had been standing on the sidewalk at JFK
> 
> To all the drivers that complain about tips, this is how we get treated


 Correct me if I am wrong, but in order to collect the cancelation fee, doesn't the driver have to be proceeding to the pickup location with a reasonable ETA? I thought the days of stopping your vehicle and collecting $4.00 had passed us by. In the three scenarios, you describe, I do not see how the driver gets the Cancelation fee. UBER will refund your money to you if you call them and describe what happened.

The only exception I can think of is if one of them drove by your pick up location and started the meter running so to speak. Again though, UBER has all the telemetry. They can see that the driver kept on driving. What is more common is to start the meter and park somewhere in the vicinity. Now its cat and mouse. Texts and calls will not be answered. Find the car in the 3 minutes allocated or pay the fee. There is a good chance the driver will cancel the trip anyway if they see you coming because you and the driver both know what game is being played and the driver will not want to risk a poor rating. Such as life. A lot of this would be eliminated if the rates were equitable. They are not. For Cheap rides, you have to put up with cheap tricks. Full Stop.


----------



## PKing

Abraxas79 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but in order to collect the cancelation fee, doesn't the driver have to be proceeding to the pickup location with a reasonable ETA? I thought the days of stopping your vehicle and collecting $4.00 had passed us by. In the three scenarios, you describe, I do not see how the driver gets the Cancelation fee. UBER will refund your money to you if you call them and describe what happened.
> 
> The only exception I can think of is if one of them drove by your pick up location and started the meter running so to speak. Again though, UBER has all the telemetry. They can see that the driver kept on driving. What is more common is to start the meter and park somewhere in the vicinity. Now its cat and mouse. Texts and calls will not be answered. Find the car in the 3 minutes allocated or pay the fee. There is a good chance the driver will cancel the trip anyway if they see you coming because you and the driver both know what game is being played and the driver will not want to risk a poor rating. Such as life. A lot of this would be eliminated if the rates were equitable. They are not. For Cheap rides, you have to put up with cheap tricks. Full Stop.


Thats the part that didn't make sense to me. I cancelled the first 2 after they called and claimed car trouble, and I wasn't charged a cancel fee.  The third one Uber wouldn't let me cancel without a fee, so I simply left the request open. The driver never came to pick me up In the am I saw a cancel charge so I contacted Uber and it was erased. Thats my point. Why would 3 drivers do this and get $0 out of it


----------



## Dropking

PKing said:


> Last night I arrived at the airport at 10:30 and ordered an Uber on the app. There was a car at the airport and I was told he would be there in 12 min. I watched the app as he drove around the terminal. He called, confirmed the pick up location and I waited. He looped around to the lot he was in when I called him and stopped moving. I waited. 30 minutes after the original call he called me back to say he was having car trouble and that I should cancel. I did.
> 
> I then ordered a seperate car. That driver called and I again confirmed my location and destination. He was located in the same lot as the first driver. It said he would be there in 12 min About 5 min later I saw the car begin to move on the app. It made a few turns and then stopped. I continued to wait. About 20 min later he called and said he had gotten a flat tire. I cancelled.
> 
> I went to the app and ordered a 3rd car. It confirmed that a 3rd car was now en route. The app indicated the car was not moving. I waited a few minutes and then called the driver. No response. I went to the app and sent him a message No response I called him again No response. It was now after midnight and I had been standing on the sidewalk at JFK
> 
> To all the drivers that complain about tips, this is how we get treated


Upon reflection, my guess is you were waiting in the wrong place for these first two drivers, a frequent problem at airports and it is infuriating for drivers because security does not allow us to wait in the zone. I loathe these pax who waste my time.

Drivers who play the cancel game don't loop out of the staging area thru the terminal only to return to the lot. They would call you first so they don't waste their time. Seems this driver and the second one could not locate you and then played a game hoping you would cancel.


----------



## PKing

Well I'm glad you reflected, but maybe you need to try reading. I was just where I was supposed to be. I watched the first driver go around the terminal, then call me and claim car trouble, the second never moved and called and claimed a flat tire. If I wasn't where I should have been, the calls I recieved would have said, "I am here, where are you" I loathe the moron who can't read


----------



## Dropking

PKing said:


> Well I'm glad you reflected, but maybe you need to try reading. I was just where I was supposed to be. I watched the first driver go around the terminal, then call me and claim car trouble, the second never moved and called and claimed a flat tire. If I wasn't where I should have been, the calls I recieved would have said, "I am here, where are you" I loathe the moron who can't read


You'd be surprised. We have pax getting off planes here waiting in the arrival level instead of departures or at the wrong door number. Very common error, and since you are describing behavior that is not in anyone's interest you have to allow that you yourself may be the problem. These drivers may have been very frustrated with you. After all, every pax in the history of uber believes they are waiting just where they are suppose to be.


----------



## FXService

Rakos said:


> Your solution is simple...
> 
> Stop telling them your destination...
> 
> Amateur move...confirm name...
> 
> And pickup location only...
> 
> If they ask destination...
> 
> DON'T TELL THEM...!
> 
> Uber doesn't tell us...
> 
> So neither should you...
> 
> They are cancelling on short trips...8>O
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 197564
> 
> PS. Come on drivers...play fair...!


I live literally right by the airport so its a minimum fare. So when I fly and take a n uber home, if they call and I ask, I tell them a destination that is far enough they zip right to me, but close enough that it doesn't trigger the long trip 45 min warning. And then when I get in the car and they start trip I look them right in the face and smile.

I'd also like to add, I rarely tip anything less than $10. Even on minimum fare rides.


----------



## Dropking

FXService said:


> I live literally right by the airport so its a minimum fare. So when I fly and take a n uber home, if they call and I ask, I tell them a destination that is far enough they zip right to me, but close enough that it doesn't trigger the long trip 45 min warning. And then when I get in the car and they start trip I look them right in the face and smile.


That's really weird. When pax lie I find some desolate and hopefully dangerous spot to pull over along the way, claim engine trouble, and make them get out. I rate them a 1 and report them to uber for not handling a crisis well. This has only happened once and I sincerely hope he got home safely. Are you that guy with the pink hair and mittens?


----------



## PKing

Dropking said:


> You'd be surprised. We have pax getting off planes here waiting in the arrival level instead of departures or at the wrong door number. Very common error, and since you are describing behavior that is not in anyone's interest you have to allow that you yourself may be the problem. These drivers may have been very frustrated with you. After all, every pax in the history of uber believes they are waiting just where they are suppose to be.


I'll type it again, and I'll go slow this time. The second car never left the lot he was parked in. So tewll me again how I was in the wrong place


----------



## FXService

Dropking said:


> That's really weird. When pax lie I find some desolate and hopefully dangerous spot to pull over along the way, claim engine trouble, and make them get out. I rate them a 1 and report them to uber for not handling a crisis well. This has only happened once and I sincerely hope he got home safely.


Why should it even matter if it's a short trip from the airport? You literally only wait 25 minutes tops, if that. If an X driver waits any longer than 25 minutes for a call from the airport they are an absolute moron and should be sterilized to keep the population somewhat intelligent. X is always busy. Hell that even goes for those on Black Car that wait 8 hours at the airport.


----------



## Dropking

PKing said:


> I'll type it again, and I'll go slow this time. The second car never left the lot he was parked in. So tewll me again how I was in the wrong place


You said the second car moved and even made a few turns. This behavior makes no sense if done inside the waiting lot, therefore it did not happen that way. Maybe you were tired and didn't observe very clearly. When u arrive at an airport always learn clearly where the waiting area is for pax and check your door numbers



FXService said:


> Why should it even matter if it's a short trip from the airport? You literally only wait 25 minutes tops, if that. If an X driver waits any longer than 25 minutes for a call from the airport they are an absolute moron and should be sterilized to keep the population somewhat intelligent. X is always busy. Hell that even goes for those on Black Car that wait 8 hours at the airport.


You have not thought this thru very much. Especially at night, airport is the best chance a driver has for scoring a ride heading home. That gives them reason to wait it out while resting or catching up on emails, and why you find dozens of lyft drivers sitting there using destination filters.

A sign of intelligence, my friend, is being able to see the world thru the prism of others.


----------



## FXService

Dropking said:


> You said the second car moved and even made a few turns. This behavior makes no sense if done inside the waiting lot, therefore it did not happen that way. Maybe you were tired and didn't observe very clearly. When u arrive at an airport always learn clearly where the waiting area is for pax and check your door numbers
> 
> You have not thought this thru very much. Especially at night, airport is the best chance a driver has for scoring a ride heading home. That gives them reason to wait it out while resting or catching up on emails, and why you find dozens of lyft drivers sitting there using destination filters.
> 
> A sign of intelligence, my friend, is being able to see the world thru the prism of others.


Yeah Uber doesn't let you use destination filter while in a queue. I wasn't aware Lyft did. But then, on the higher end service, Lyft calls are like once a week if that. So usually it's on and if I get a ping, I take it. That's about as far as my usage with that bargain app is concerned. My Lyft 1099 last year was $4,100 for 167 rides. Lyft people are cheap.


----------



## Eric75G

PKing said:


> I'll type it again, and I'll go slow this time. The second car never left the lot he was parked in. So tewll me again how I was in the wrong place


So damn condescending.
Clearly you hold yourself way higher than us lowly Uber drivers.
Perception is reality and yours is obviously warped. 
I hope I never get you as a passenger!


----------



## UpoorPeople

IMO, morality is about where you draw the line, what your reasons are for drawing it there and whether your reasoning is internally consistent.

Not liking being screwed by Uber, and then screwing riders because of it isn't internally consistent in my view, and is therefore immoral. Having no problem whatsoever being screwed by Uber, and then screwing riders and anyone else would be consistent, and therefore possibly moral. But I doubt very many people could honestly subscribe to that morality.

I draw the line at screwing a passenger who has done nothing to me just because Uber is screwing me. If I accept a ride, I arrive at pickup. I'll find other ways to take up my beef with Uber. End of story.


----------



## Dropking

UpoorPeople said:


> IMO, morality is about where you draw the line, what your reasons are for drawing it there and whether your reasoning is internally consistent.
> 
> Not liking being screwed by Uber, and then screwing riders because of it isn't internally consistent in my view, and is therefore immoral. Having no problem whatsoever being screwed by Uber, and then screwing riders and anyone else would be consistent, and therefore possibly moral. But I doubt very many people could honestly subscribe to that morality.
> 
> I draw the line at screwing a passenger who has done nothing to me just because Uber is screwing me. If I accept a ride, I arrive at pickup. I'll find other ways to take up my beef with Uber. End of story.


Thank you for your moralizing. I will sign up for your philosophy class, but there is a cratorous flaw in your logic.

I routinely use the lyft destination filter to get home to the kids school, and when lyft sends me in the wrong direction I routinely give these pax 1 star. This is my way, however small, to pressure lyft into stop screwing drivers over so I'm not late picking up the kids and incurring childcare expenses. If enuf drivers did this, lyft would change.

By the same token, if uber would simply tell drivers where the pax is heading from the airport, there would be far less of these phone calls and Pax avoidance strategy. If enough pax grow frustrated becuz enough drivers mess around, uber would change.

The behavior of drivers in these instances is internally consistent with excellent noble goals of improving the services for all drivers, and thus moral behavior.


----------



## UpoorPeople

Dropking said:


> Thank you for your moralizing. I will sign up for your philosophy class, but there is a cratorous flaw in your logic.


You're welcome. Class is free. Just my observations. And I come in peace.



Dropking said:


> The behavior of drivers in these instances is internally consistent with excellent noble goals of improving the services for all drivers, and thus moral behavior.


Slippery slope, "ends justifies the means" argument. They probably feed each other the same kind of lines around the Uber/Lyft boardroom tables about "bettering the world" when making decisions to screw drivers. And so it goes...


----------



## Dropking

UpoorPeople said:


> You're welcome. Class is free. Just my observations. And I come in peace.
> 
> Slippery slope, ends justifies the means argument. They probably feed each other the same kind of lines about improving the world around the Uber boardroom table when making decisions to screw drivers.


It is not a slippery slope. Almost every time a pax complains on this site about driver behavior, it is a manipulative policy that precipitates the behavior. Fix the manipulative policies and almost all these problems go away for drivers and for most pax.

The problem is these ridesharing companies are accommodating the lowest common denominator, such as the few pax going on shorty trips from airport to nearby hotels. A solution for them would be to simply charge more, but instead uber and lyft screw around with everyone.


----------



## Juggalo9er

PKing said:


> I did that first. Uber wasn't very responsive, so I turned to Google. I was unaware of the cancel game, as I am not a regular user of Uber. I was not charged for any of the 3 cancellations, so I don't get the game being played. But some of you are 100% correct. That behavior isn't going to make me want to tip my next Uber driver thesame $20 I gave to the car service. In fact knowing the games the drivers play, and reading the F U attitude towards Pax, I'm going to have the same attitude toward Uber drivers going forward Game on


You have to understand while reading this, of a driver goes 10 minutes to pick someone up and they are going 2 miles the driver loses money... Here's the math

10 minute drive to pickup with two mile trip
$2.25 to driver
1/2 gallon gas used -$1.25
- wear and tear -$6.00 roughly using the standards federal deduction

Same trip while cancelling
Gas same cost roughly
Wear and tear, roughly the same
Fee to driver $5.00....
Either way the driver loses money it's just a matter of protecting your losses


----------



## UpoorPeople

Dropking said:


> It is not a slippery slope. Almost every time a pax complains on this site about driver behavior, it is a manipulative policy that precipitates the behavior. Fix the manipulative policies and almost all these problems go away for drivers and for most pax.
> 
> The problem is these ridesharing companies are accommodating the lowest common denominator, such as the few pax going on shorty trips from airport to nearby hotels. A solution for them would be to simply charge more, but instead uber and lyft screw around with everyone.


As long as you're fine with PAX scamming or lying to _you_ because they've been scammed by drivers, Uber, or both and also feel that by doing so they're forcing Uber to improve the system, then you're good.

Doesn't sound like you're fine with that though:


Dropking said:


> When pax lie I find some desolate and hopefully dangerous spot to pull over along the way, claim engine trouble, and make them get out. I rate them a 1 and report them to uber for not handling a crisis well.


----------



## Pook

I will cancel on uber eats if I see it's for a McDonalds. They are never ready or they make you sit in the drive through. I have spent over an hour getting there, waiting for food, finding that one apartment on the 3rd floor of a million buildings to get paid $4.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

osii said:


> I'm really tired of picking up pax who have been screwed over by drivers playing the cancel game. Some other driver eventually picks up those pax and guess what?? There is an infinitesimal chance of getting a tip out of that pax. And they ***** to us about it and probably low rate us because you wanted to make $4 for doing nothing.
> 
> Now I know most of them don't tip anyway, but still . . .
> 
> And of course I know some of them never come out and it's legit. But I know a lot of you guys make a sport out of cancelling on pax. Please know you are screwing over the next guy or gal who will eventually pick up sooner or later.


You can keep your tip buddy. If everyone tipped it still wouldnt matter. I cancel when i feel like it.


----------



## Mr Jinx

New2This said:


> I'll probably catch a lot of shit for this but so be it.
> 
> In any other endeavor I practice the Golden Rule and have above reproach ethics. However when it comes to Uber and Lyft that all goes out the window. I know that Uber and Lyft have no regard for me, and will actively fornicate me at any chance they get. Therefore anything I do, short of physical violence, is justified. I lost ZERO sleep and have no qualms about it.
> 
> In D.C. we nicknamed cancelling the Shirlington Shuffle, or just Shuffle. I Shuffle not to intentionally screw over riders, but to get what it due to me from Uber. Examples:
> 
> *I pull up to an address. Unaccompanied minors. I tell them I can't take them without an adult. Before the 5 minutes ends they cancel. I try going back and forth with Rohit but he won't give me a cancellation fee. Next ping I Shuffle, because one way or another I'm getting a cancel fee.
> 
> *New Years Eve we had a Quest promotion from 12-4. 9 rides for I believe $125. I was out, app on, from 12-4. Accepted everything. I got 8 rides. I accepted everything but had dead times with no pings. I thought I should've gotten the Quest because I did what Uber wanted, was out and available during the time period they wanted. Rohit declined me, as did the Greenlight hub. No problem, I'm still getting my bonus, just $3.75 at a time instead of all at once.
> 
> *This past weekend I am on a 2.0X Pool out in the boonies. 3 minutes before dropoff I get a 2.0X Pool request. I screenshot the request, accept and take it. What should've been $38 was $19. The 2.0X wasn't applied. Rohit, because he is an idiot, won't pay the 2.0X. Says it wasn't a Boost/Surge ride, despite the screenshot of the 2.0X request. No problem. 6 Shuffles will cover it. Yes I keep track.
> 
> From what I've read Uber now credits riders automatically, so it doesn't come out of their pockets. I'm sorry if you're a rider and you're late for a meeting/doctor appointment or it's 12 degrees and you're getting frostbite when I Shuffle your ass, but you are collateral damage in the war between Uber and the drivers. It's nothing personal.


I agree. I never lose sleep when I sneak in a cancellation fee, tell a rider I won't leave to the city to go to bubble ****, turn down every pool, pour water on the place a rider spilled a drink to make it look bigger or cancel any ride.


----------



## Rakos

Mr Jinx said:


> I agree. I never lose sleep when I sneak in a cancellation fee, tell a rider I won't leave to the city to go to bubble &%[email protected]!*, turn down every pool, pour water on the place a rider spilled a drink to make it look bigger or cancel any ride.


Well...being from hell...

I would think you would want...

To save that glass of water...

To sooth the heart burn...8>)

Rakos


----------



## UberBastid

I think .... that Uber knows about this.
They get complaints from pax's. They refund ANY CANX FEE that the pax complains about. That means that Uber is paying us the canx fee.

So. It's a problem to Uber.
What can they do about it.
Lessee. They can run through the database of all transactions in the last month, and find what the average canx rate is. Those who are in the top 20% of the bell shaped curve get a warning. 
Next month, run the same data.
The one's that don't heed - deactivated. 
Maybe not for canx's, but certainly for 'other reasons'.

If I was Uber I'd start with a few people in this forum, because the word would get out REAL FAST not to do it too much.

The first clue of my theory may be the warnings ... or, they may be a few deactivations.
We will see.



PKing said:


> Thats the part that didn't make sense to me. I cancelled the first 2 after they called and claimed car trouble, and I wasn't charged a cancel fee. The third one Uber wouldn't let me cancel without a fee, so I simply left the request open. The driver never came to pick me up In the am I saw a cancel charge so I contacted Uber and it was erased. Thats my point. Why would 3 drivers do this and get $0 out of it


They got their canx fee, you just didn't pay it.
See above.


----------



## SuperuberSFL

PKing said:


> Last night I arrived at the airport at 10:30 and ordered an Uber on the app. There was a car at the airport and I was told he would be there in 12 min. I watched the app as he drove around the terminal. He called, confirmed the pick up location and I waited. He looped around to the lot he was in when I called him and stopped moving. I waited. 30 minutes after the original call he called me back to say he was having car trouble and that I should cancel. I did.
> 
> I then ordered a seperate car. That driver called and I again confirmed my location and destination. He was located in the same lot as the first driver. It said he would be there in 12 min About 5 min later I saw the car begin to move on the app. It made a few turns and then stopped. I continued to wait. About 20 min later he called and said he had gotten a flat tire. I cancelled.
> 
> I went to the app and ordered a 3rd car. It confirmed that a 3rd car was now en route. The app indicated the car was not moving. I waited a few minutes and then called the driver. No response. I went to the app and sent him a message No response I called him again No response. It was now after midnight and I had been standing on the sidewalk at JFK
> 
> To all the drivers that complain about tips, this is how we get treated[/QUOTE
> 
> You don't like it ? Take a cab a pay a full fare instead of deeply discounted service.
> You fly on Spirit, and then complain about how shitty the service is and how late they are, and their check in lines and li carry on bags and rediculous fees.
> Do you understand the concept of " you get what you pay for" ?
> Get an XL, Luxor Black and you'll get your car, but it will cost more than $7, lol





JTTwentySeven said:


> We are rideshare, not a taxi. We are paid per ride, not per hour, not a salary. If a pax wants to waste our time by not being ready, then we take our fee and move on. They can see how far we are before they request a ride, they can see where we are on the map, they get a text stating we are 2 minutes away and when we are outside. If they cannot give us a heads up they are running late, then we can assume a no show.
> 
> They need to learn this. This is how rideshare works.
> 
> If a pax texts, calls, or comes out to let me know they are running a tad late, I'll wait. I respect that because they keep me in mind. If they just don't come out after they already received multiple automatic texts from Uber, then they are not worth my time.


Totally agree, this is not a "waiting service" because there is no waiting time to speak of. This is an on demand service. So if you order and are not ready, you're taking your own chance, period.
And further more - most of these entitled passenger don't seem to grasp that this a rideshare and not a taxi. As such it's my ride, my car, my rules my trip, my direction , my navigation and my time. They pay a very small fee to share in all that.


----------



## Phantomshark

Drivers who intentionally cancel on a pax for any reason are scum. People who do it on purpose because they somehow benefit from it need to be removed as a driver. Period. You get the good and the bad, but don't be a ***** about it and screw over the pax and other drivers. I have a 0% cancel and I plan to keep it that way. Oh, and any customer who is dumb enough to cancel the ride for you needs to be educated. Make the driver cancel his own damn ride so you don't get charged.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Merc7186 said:


> I never do either...but he said he needed 10 minutes...so I took a shot.


That' 10 minutes you are sitting making $9 an hour or $1.50. I don' ren' myself and my car out for just wait time. That same 10 minutes might be at 60mph too. Getting you .$7.50 plus the 1.50 time. If they arent ready to go they shouldn' have called the car...


----------



## Eric75G

Pardon my book:
So, here's the dealio and this is an accurate accounting as experienced by my buddy's g/f who has been driving for Uber since 2016. She got flagged for p/u's at EWR for the same shill game with the cancellations and eventual pax complaints.
Had to go to the Greenlight Hub in Secaucus to get pickups reinstated at EWR. Was treated most unprofessionally by Vanessah H. who demeaned, bullied and badgered her when she tried to explain to this witch why there were some known high crime areas she was uncomfortable driving in at night due to safety concerns. This witch couldn't give 2 sh_ts about her or the rest of us drivers. All "Vanessah H" was concened with was TOS and a little thing called "Destination Descrimination" that she accused my brother's g/f of being guilty of. The witch couldn't care less about the reasons why she feared for her safety in those areas.
So the moral of the story is that Uber is cracking down on cancellations and shill games at EWR and if you do it too many times they will permanently disable your ability to pick up passengers at EWR. They don't care about reasons. They don't care about driver's personal safety. They don't care about drivers period. All they care about is lining their own pockets and making passenger's happy. I pray that nothing bad happens to any of us out on the road because if it does we are basically SOL and do NOT count on UBER to help with ANYTHING!


----------



## JaredJ

Uber X is for bottom feeders. Literally have people taking it instead of the bus now. Take Select if you want a more reliable driver. When you buy cheap things break. When you spend money they break far less often.

If I have to listen to another person tell me how Warby Parker is better than Persols/Ray-Ban, Netflix is better than top tier cable, Uber is better than an actual Private Driver, I'll show you an entitled bottom feeder thats half as fancy as they think they are.


----------



## rex jones

JaredJ said:


> Uber X is for bottom feeders. Literally have people taking it instead of the bus now. Take Select if you want a more reliable driver. When you buy cheap things break. When you spend money they break far less often.
> 
> If I have to listen to another person tell me how Warby Parker is better than Persols/Ray-Ban, Netflix is better than top tier cable, Uber is better than an actual Private Driver, I'll show you an entitled bottom feeder thats half as fancy as they think they are.


okay you had me until Netflix vs cable.


----------



## New2This

Phantomshark said:


> Drivers who intentionally cancel on a pax for any reason are scum. People who do it on purpose because they somehow benefit from it need to be removed as a driver. Period.


Read my post. I Shuffle (cancel) because it's my only way of getting what's due to me from Uber.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

New2This said:


> Read my post. I Shuffle (cancel) because it's my only way of getting what's due to me from Uber.


Which is exactly nothing, if you're not taking rides.

If you don't like the rides you are getting from the airport _why are you waiting in the queue?_ Grow a pair and get out on the street. The passenger is not the problem, they are the source of the income and they are using the service as advertised. If you are canceling rides for destination you are the one not doing what you agreed to do when you signed up for this.

Seriously, some of you guys complain about not making any money and I don't have that problem, but I think I know why you do. Poor practices and work ethic.


----------



## New2This

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Which is exactly nothing, if you're not taking rides.
> 
> If you don't like the rides you are getting from the airport _why are you waiting in the queue?_ Grow a pair and get out on the street. The passenger is not the problem, they are the source of the income and they are using the service as advertised. If you are canceling rides for destination you are the one not doing what you agreed to do when you signed up for this.
> 
> Seriously, some of you guys complain about not making any money and I don't have that problem, but I think I know why you do. Poor practices and work ethic.


Jesus H. Christ! I said 'read my post', which you obviously didn't. I never mentioned airports. Reading Is Fundamental.

I hate quoting myself but in this case I have to:



New2This said:


> I'll probably catch a lot of shit for this but so be it.
> 
> In any other endeavor I practice the Golden Rule and have above reproach ethics. However when it comes to Uber and Lyft that all goes out the window. I know that Uber and Lyft have no regard for me, and will actively fornicate me at any chance they get. Therefore anything I do, short of physical violence, is justified. I lost ZERO sleep and have no qualms about it.
> 
> In D.C. we nicknamed cancelling the Shirlington Shuffle, or just Shuffle. I Shuffle not to intentionally screw over riders, but to get what it due to me from Uber. Examples:
> 
> *I pull up to an address. Unaccompanied minors. I tell them I can't take them without an adult. Before the 5 minutes ends they cancel. I try going back and forth with Rohit but he won't give me a cancellation fee. Next ping I Shuffle, because one way or another I'm getting a cancel fee.
> 
> *New Years Eve we had a Quest promotion from 12-4. 9 rides for I believe $125. I was out, app on, from 12-4. Accepted everything. I got 8 rides. I accepted everything but had dead times with no pings. I thought I should've gotten the Quest because I did what Uber wanted, was out and available during the time period they wanted. Rohit declined me, as did the Greenlight hub. No problem, I'm still getting my bonus, just $3.75 at a time instead of all at once.
> 
> *This past weekend I am on a 2.0X Pool out in the boonies. 3 minutes before dropoff I get a 2.0X Pool request. I screenshot the request, accept and take it. What should've been $38 was $19. The 2.0X wasn't applied. Rohit, because he is an idiot, won't pay the 2.0X. Says it wasn't a Boost/Surge ride, despite the screenshot of the 2.0X request. No problem. 6 Shuffles will cover it. Yes I keep track.
> 
> From what I've read Uber now credits riders automatically, so it doesn't come out of their pockets. I'm sorry if you're a rider and you're late for a meeting/doctor appointment or it's 12 degrees and you're getting frostbite when I Shuffle your ass, but you are collateral damage in the war between Uber and the drivers. It's nothing personal.


Now GFY


----------



## njn

Why does uber cancel accepted trips on drivers when in route for a closer driver? It's the right thing to do.

"I learned it from watching you!"


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

My love for the cancel button is inversly proportionate to running late PAXs distance from my car, especially if it’s a POOL, which I only accept if 1.6x or greater.


----------



## JaredJ

rex jones said:


> okay you had me until Netflix vs cable.


Comcast Xfinity is fantastic. Voice search, rotten tomatoes scores on everything. Sorry, should have been specific.


----------



## JTTwentySeven

All in all, if they charged more per minute to wait (aka after the 2 minute mark), maybe we would stay. If they paid out per minute what they pay per mile, I'd say take your time. It's their money they are wasting by not being on time. Hell, give us a dollar a minute. It's our time they are wasting. That would get them on their game and get their butts out the door.


----------



## JaredJ

JTTwentySeven said:


> All in all, if they charged more per minute to wait (aka after the 2 minute mark), maybe we would stay. If they paid out per minute what they pay per mile, I'd say take your time. It's their money they are wasting by not being on time. Hell, give us a dollar a minute. It's our time they are wasting. That would get them on their game and get their butts out the door.


Yep! Time is the most valuable commodity yet they charge the least for it. You should be able to sit in one place for an hour with a trip running and earn a fare wage. Used to be $0.25/min which was super fare in my opinion.


----------



## Phantomshark

If Uber is reading this, there's a super simple solution to combating the scummy cancelers. Set up a 'No-Show Cancel' percentage (seperate from regular cancel %). So number of no-shows claimed divided by total number of accepted rides. Figure out the average no-show cancel for the area (I'm guessing it would be really low, like 2-3%, since I've never actually had a legit one) and if someone is over that %, do not pay them for no shows. If someone goes more than double that rate, deactivate them. Problem solved.


----------



## macinmn

I've gotten cash tips from these people by being the hero they felt they deserved /ego . May be YMMV in different markets.



Phantomshark said:


> If Uber is reading this, there's a super simple solution to combating the scummy cancelers. Set up a 'No-Show Cancel' percentage (seperate from regular cancel %). So number of no-shows claimed divided by total number of accepted rides. Figure out the average no-show cancel for the area (I'm guessing it would be really low, like 2-3%, since I've never actually had a legit one) and if someone is over that %, do not pay them for no shows. If someone goes more than double that rate, deactivate them. Problem solved.


LOL, deactivate them... you've thought this out so well though. Time of day is a huge factor, you are most likely a day driver with little night driving experience. Night driving in my market I get probably average 1 in 10 on average over the long run as no show (I have 4 in my last 30 trips); mix of new users not knowing how to use app, drunks cant place pin, people get a ride from someone else and don't cancel thinking they wont get charged, a lot of these people either ignore phone or it's out of date with no way for me to connect. I had one night 4 out of 7 requests ended up being no show. You think we're playing a game having fun sitting 5min+ (often longer if the timer doesn't start when it should) after driving another good 5-10 minutes to the pickup spot?



Phantomshark said:


> Drivers who intentionally cancel on a pax for any reason are scum.


So not wanting to take verbal abuse, threats of personal violence, threats of damage to your vehicle, a passenger who would prefer to finish their game of ping pong while you wait, not wanting to take a group of 6 entitled millennials from the bar when you only have legal space for 4, etc etc, all makes us scumbags somehow...ok


----------



## Rakos

Could explain why...

When I call to confirm addy...

There is no answer...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Dropking

Phantomshark said:


> If Uber is reading this, there's a super simple solution to combating the scummy cancelers. Set up a 'No-Show Cancel' percentage (seperate from regular cancel %). So number of no-shows claimed divided by total number of accepted rides. Figure out the average no-show cancel for the area (I'm guessing it would be really low, like 2-3%, since I've never actually had a legit one) and if someone is over that %, do not pay them for no shows. If someone goes more than double that rate, deactivate them. Problem solved.


Naive


----------



## Trump Economics

osii said:


> I'm really tired of picking up pax who have been screwed over by drivers playing the cancel game. Some other driver eventually picks up those pax and guess what?? There is an infinitesimal chance of getting a tip out of that pax. And they ***** to us about it and probably low rate us because you wanted to make $4 for doing nothing.
> 
> Now I know most of them don't tip anyway, but still . . .
> 
> And of course I know some of them never come out and it's legit. But I know a lot of you guys make a sport out of cancelling on pax. Please know you are screwing over the next guy or gal who will eventually pick up sooner or later.


And it's fair when Lyft cancels on the driver before the 5 min mark (because they found a closer driver) and we get nothing?

Nope. Don't just cancel calls, do it like a pro:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/never-cancel-another-call-again-beat-the-system-here%E2%80%99s-how.207571/


----------



## Tnasty

Phantomshark said:


> Drivers who intentionally cancel on a pax for any reason are scum. People who do it on purpose because they somehow benefit from it need to be removed as a driver. Period. You get the good and the bad, but don't be a ***** about it and screw over the pax and other drivers. I have a 0% cancel and I plan to keep it that way. Oh, and any customer who is dumb enough to cancel the ride for you needs to be educated. Make the driver cancel his own damn ride so you don't get charged.


This guys sounds like a clueless dbag!


----------



## goneubering

Phantomshark said:


> If Uber is reading this, there's a super simple solution to combating the scummy cancelers. Set up a 'No-Show Cancel' percentage (seperate from regular cancel %). So number of no-shows claimed divided by total number of accepted rides. Figure out the average no-show cancel for the area (I'm guessing it would be really low, like 2-3%, since I've never actually had a legit one) and if someone is over that %, do not pay them for no shows. If someone goes more than double that rate, deactivate them. Problem solved.


How long have you been driving?


----------



## Phantomshark

goneubering said:


> How long have you been driving?


Only about a month. I admit my percentages might be off, aspecially based on time of day and location, but it should be easy for Uber to come up with the proper average. The point being, if 5 drivers have a 5% no-show average and the 6th driver has a 30% no-show average, there's obviously something going on with that 6th driver. There's actually a thread in this forum that suggests getting to the location and then driving away and shutting off the app so that the customer ends up cancelling for you and you get the cancel fee. It makes me ashamed to be a driver.Uber and Lyft need to come up with ways to not pay these dirtbags while not hurting people who have legitimate no-shows.


----------



## pomegranite112

No and ill tell you why

It’s because i like to cancel on pax


----------



## KenLV

Phantomshark said:


> The point being, if 5 drivers have a 5% no-show average and the 6th driver has a 30% no-show average, there's obviously something going on with that 6th driver.


Nope. There's obviously something going on with the 6th driver's passengers.

I wonder, under this new world order, will we look at rates that pax are cancelled on? i.e. If you're a pax who is always late to the curb, resulting in an abnormally high canx rate, should Uber deactivate them or nah?

Obviously Uber doesn't give a sh!t about how bad their pax are - I've seen pax with 3.X ratings. But you don't know this yet, because...



goneubering said:


> How long have you been driving?





Phantomshark said:


> Only about a month.


You should probably do more reading and less writing here...at least for a few months while you learn the ropes, ya know...before you condemn others as "scum".


----------



## Jay Dean

Choose your quest mode:

20 rides for $10 dollars or 
Wait 10 mins for $8 lol ...


----------



## gizmotheboss

My definition of ride share is I decide who I want in my car, what destination I want to drive to, not the ridesharing companies.
Every time I try to think what a passenger is thinking I have been wrong 99.9% of the time. Even when the passenger notifies me that he may be late for pick up I still cancel I may give him a few extra minutes if I am picking up on surge pricing. A note to the ride sharing companies 
“Please do me a favorite and deactivate my account”. I am tired of giving free rides to passengers and giving my profits to the ride sharing companies.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Phantomshark said:


> . There's actually a thread in this forum that suggests getting to the location and then driving away and shutting off the app so that the customer ends up cancelling for you and you get the cancel fee. It makes me ashamed to be a driver.Uber and Lyft need to come up with ways to not pay these dirtbags while not hurting people who have legitimate no-shows.


Shame on you for calling your brother drivers "dirtbags".

I'm sure that if this is a loophole that people are working to any degree, Uber and Lyft are working on a way to close it already.

But you know what, the partners and the patrons are already working on new ways to scam the system for additional money and cancel fees, or free rides (for the patrons), and Uber is looking for new ways to scam money off of the patrons and reduce payments to partners too.

Its a game, there are no innocent parties, calling someone a "dirtbag" for just crawling into the dirt pit with the dirtbag Uber and dirtbag passengers is just unfair.

Maybe drivers are Dirtbags for this tactic, but Uber and the Passengers are dirtbags too, I think its just a condition of the human race.


----------



## Mr Jinx

Rakos said:


> Well...being from hell...
> 
> I would think you would want...
> 
> To save that glass of water...
> 
> To sooth the heart burn...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 198357


Lol, I use that location for every messageboard. One of these days I want to go there.


----------



## lilCindy

Phantomshark said:


> Drivers who intentionally cancel on a pax for any reason are scum. People who do it on purpose because they somehow benefit from it need to be removed as a driver. Period. You get the good and the bad, but don't be a ***** about it and screw over the pax and other drivers. I have a 0% cancel and I plan to keep it that way. Oh, and any customer who is dumb enough to cancel the ride for you needs to be educated. Make the driver cancel his own damn ride so you don't get charged.


YES! Everything you say!


----------



## 1.5xorbust

lilCindy said:


> YES! Everything you say!


Who would have guessed?


----------



## iheartuber

I only cancel as a last resort. It’s almost always legit. Once in a while the pax is waiting a block away and I had no idea or was just “a few more minutes” away, but if I call, text and there’s no reply and 2 or 5 min are up, I cancel

If drivers make a regular thing out of this I have no idea how they can do that

Also, if I ever do cherry pick (I do sometimes, but it’s rare) I’m usually calling within a minute of getting the ping and once I hear the puny shorty destination, I usually cancel right then and it’s still too early to qualify for a cancel fee. So I don’t get it


----------



## Uberdaddyo

I dont know how the markets are where you guys are located but I haven't put a passenger in my vehicle for almost 2 months. I have been doing mainly grubhub and an uber eats here and there. I have been averaging 18-23 dollars an hour not including gas of course. Its been cold here in the midatlantic and i can cherry pick my grubhub deliveries since i know the payout beforehand. When the temperature drops, the deliveries rise.


----------



## Blatherskite

The conventional driver's perspective was that the game would only change once the collective pax got ground down to the same degree as the drivers. Uber met that thinking with the gambit of catering to the poorest masses, now pax must wake up to the fact that all pax are now lumped into the lowest common denominator category.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

Julescase said:


> I am appalled at some of the stories I hear from pax - having drivers accept their requests then seeing them drive in the opposite direction, drivers not answering their phone or text when a frantic passenger is trying to reach them, all sorts of l shady shit that is so obviously not right....
> 
> The worst scenario that I'll never forget is a passenger and his wife who flew in from Hawaii (where they live) to Los Angeles to see a well-known oncologist for a very rare type of cancer that this poor guy had. Flew all the way to LA th e day before the appointment, they were ready to go 2 hours before the actual appointment time, called for an Uber, the driver didn't budge for 5 minutes and then when he did start driving, he drove in the opposite direction of their hotel where they wanted to be picked up. They called the guy, he didn't answer. texted him, he didn't answer. this went on for 20 minutes so then they only had about an hour and a half before the appointment. The wife, on her phone, ordered another ride and literally the same goddamn thing happened with her ride, it was accepted, the guy barely moved, and when he did he didn't try to drive towards their pick up location. Finally the pax canceled the trip on his phone, he was charged a cancellation fee (which is outrageous), and then by the time they ordered the third trip, prices were surging at 2.7x, which is when I accepted the trip.
> 
> So I pull in to pick them up, they looked stressed out but of course I didn't know any of this crap that went down when I first arrived, they were happy to see me but understandably pissed off at the same time, not at me but at the shadiness of the other two drivers. I could feel the rage bubbling up inside me as they told me the entire story, we were now pressed for time having to go from Hollywood to Westwood in the middle of rush hour traffic for this appointment that it took them a month to get. I told them to dispute both cancellation fees with Uber, and I told them to explain exactly what happened - that the drivers didn't budge at first and then drove in the opposite direction with clearly no intention of picking them up. For me, it was pretty obvious that these two drivers (guys or girls) probably knew that rates would go up and decided to catch a cancellation fee rather than take a long trip at a low surge. I forgot to mention that this was a "45+ minute drive", and Uber gave that warning when the ride request came through.
> 
> These two people were so incredibly nice and fun, they tipped me over 50% on their first trip to the hospital, and then we arranged it so I would pick them up after the appointment and give them a little mini tour of Los Angeles on the way back to their hotel, which they paid me $40 in cash for, it was a 35-minute return trip and it was something that I love doing anyway. (It would have paid MAXIMUM $12 through Uber) So all in all I made about $90 just through that couple, they were so appreciative and they had so much fun - they were beaming and seemed so happy, which made me happy, considering the shit they went through earlier.
> 
> Moral of the story is that I happened to get lucky and these passengers were forgiving and didn't take their frustration out on me, but I really can't blame people when they are angry about something they have so little control over.
> 
> Be nice.,


That sounds like a really unfortunare story. Makes me almost feel sorry for myself. Anyway a few questions for you since you got the best pax ever.

1. Do you think those same passengers would have been so nice and tip so well if the 2 prior cancellations didnt happen? Humbling experience honestly.

2. Did you bother to actually thank those 2 (he or she) drivers who got you setup with this golden opportunity of a fare?

3. Cancer or no cancer irrelevant . Also how emphatic do you think pax are when something happens to an Uber drivers personal life. I'm nice but you have to put the charity away, when you got to put something on the table.

Honestly I feel sorrier for my car than most of my pax. The reason for this is the car didn't do anything to deserve the abuse it gets by pax. Humans for the most part are intelligent so the sympathy aspect is less of a factor in my book. I rather save a dog or cat then some humans.

Pax aren't thinking when they rob drivers w express pool, demanding to be dropped off at the reg pool location. Or being able to book an express pool to the airport for $18 less than Uber X, and $8 less than pool!?

Discounted fare, discounted experience. I don't even play the cancel game myself like that, just pointing out a few things.

The upside to this story is, there is no up side to a Uber story, lol. Sounds like a win win. You were a hero at that moment and got compensated accordingly. Pax were greatful (better late than never) and now better informed! All in a days work!


----------



## luckytown

osii said:


> I'm really tired of picking up pax who have been screwed over by drivers playing the cancel game. Some other driver eventually picks up those pax and guess what?? There is an infinitesimal chance of getting a tip out of that pax. And they ***** to us about it and probably low rate us because you wanted to make $4 for doing nothing.
> 
> Now I know most of them don't tip anyway, but still . . .
> 
> And of course I know some of them never come out and it's legit. But I know a lot of you guys make a sport out of cancelling on pax. Please know you are screwing over the next guy or gal who will eventually pick up sooner or later.


I can understand that you dont want to pick up a pax that is going to be a hastle. Im sure that if you were going to use uber yourself as a pax ....this would not happen to you.....why?....because you have a riders app....you can see the location of the car....you have contact info to call or text...you have a profile of the driver with a star rating....you have 5 min to make up your mind...you know how this is supposed to work....If you keep getting cancelled on, then you dont know your responsibilities as a pax


----------



## baymatt

PKing said:


> Last night I arrived at the airport at 10:30 and ordered an Uber on the app. There was a car at the airport and I was told he would be there in 12 min. I watched the app as he drove around the terminal. He called, confirmed the pick up location and I waited. He looped around to the lot he was in when I called him and stopped moving. I waited. 30 minutes after the original call he called me back to say he was having car trouble and that I should cancel. I did.
> 
> I then ordered a seperate car. That driver called and I again confirmed my location and destination. He was located in the same lot as the first driver. It said he would be there in 12 min About 5 min later I saw the car begin to move on the app. It made a few turns and then stopped. I continued to wait. About 20 min later he called and said he had gotten a flat tire. I cancelled.
> 
> I went to the app and ordered a 3rd car. It confirmed that a 3rd car was now en route. The app indicated the car was not moving. I waited a few minutes and then called the driver. No response. I went to the app and sent him a message No response I called him again No response. It was now after midnight and I had been standing on the sidewalk at JFK
> 
> To all the drivers that complain about tips, this is how we get treated


Don't you realize that pax being mad at drivers because of car trouble or any reason is kind of rediculous. You get a ride from the airport for $30 and j get paid $18. You can chill


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

I slow down my breathing right as I squeeze the trigger on the exhale. Hits the mark every time bullseye (cancelled). I only qualified expert, you should see the Hawkeye shooters, damn their good! 

Just remember the key to efficiency:
“Slow is smooth, smooth is fast”
You will be a pro in no time! 
Did I lose anybody?


----------



## KD_LA

[_thinks back to all such irate riders he got stuck with who didn't rate him_] sigh...


----------



## touberornottouber

PKing said:


> Last night I arrived at the airport at 10:30 and ordered an Uber on the app. There was a car at the airport and I was told he would be there in 12 min. I watched the app as he drove around the terminal. He called, confirmed the pick up location and I waited. He looped around to the lot he was in when I called him and stopped moving. I waited. 30 minutes after the original call he called me back to say he was having car trouble and that I should cancel. I did.
> 
> I then ordered a seperate car. That driver called and I again confirmed my location and destination. He was located in the same lot as the first driver. It said he would be there in 12 min About 5 min later I saw the car begin to move on the app. It made a few turns and then stopped. I continued to wait. About 20 min later he called and said he had gotten a flat tire. I cancelled.
> 
> I went to the app and ordered a 3rd car. It confirmed that a 3rd car was now en route. The app indicated the car was not moving. I waited a few minutes and then called the driver. No response. I went to the app and sent him a message No response I called him again No response. It was now after midnight and I had been standing on the sidewalk at JFK
> 
> To all the drivers that complain about tips, this is how we get treated


I'm not saying it is right but realize the reason for this is the very low rates. Drivers can't sit and wait an hour and get a $6 fare while still making a profit. After expenses that is probably $2-$4 an hour. It is really frustrating to work 8 hours and end up making less than half of what you would have at McDonalds.

Also realize that in many cases even if you are paying Uber $7.50 for the trip the driver is getting about $3. If Uber would give the driver a fair share of the small trips the problem would be far less.

Another problem is the extremely low per minute rate. It basically means that traffic results in the driver losing money because the rate is so low. So a driver might not want to go to a certain destination if it i say a $8 trip (going to them) but will take two hours total due to intense traffic.


----------



## zilan23

Oscar Levant said:


> This is the never ending problem with rideshare, but it's not a new phenomenon, it also plagued the taxi industry since the development of the two way radio.
> 
> When it happens to me, I just tell them that it's not that they were trying to be rude, and mention a few of the legit reasons a driver might cancel:
> 
> 1. Wife calls and says to come home, the sink is spraying water all over the kitchen and driver has to cancel......
> 
> stuff like that, use your imagination, and use HUMOR, it's a great disinfectant.


I understand why you tell pax this...to ease them but it's annoying when drivers do this. I think what happens is they receive a ping from Uber and Lyft at the same time and they accept both but start driving toward the Lyft ride. They then either cancel the Uber ride right then and there or they don't, in which the rider cancels and if it's after two minutes, the driver gets a free $3.75.

I typically only cancel rides if it's a no-show and if I have to cancel for some other reason (e.g. someone got sick in the car) I call and tell them I have to cancel and give them an explanation that way the next driver isn't on the hook. Even when it's a no-show, I typically text and call and let them know that I have waited the maximum 5 minutes and will have to cancel the ride...if I don't receive a response from them.


----------



## Eric75G

Phantomshark said:


> Only about a month. I admit my percentages might be off, aspecially based on time of day and location, but it should be easy for Uber to come up with the proper average. The point being, if 5 drivers have a 5% no-show average and the 6th driver has a 30% no-show average, there's obviously something going on with that 6th driver. There's actually a thread in this forum that suggests getting to the location and then driving away and shutting off the app so that the customer ends up cancelling for you and you get the cancel fee. It makes me ashamed to be a driver.Uber and Lyft need to come up with ways to not pay these dirtbags while not hurting people who have legitimate no-shows.


Ahhhhh..
The innocence of a new driver.
One month in. 
So fresh. 
So pure. 
So guileless.
Pure like a newborn baby.

I CAN'T wait to hear this guys posts after he's been grinding out rides for over a year. 
Let's see if he's still wearing those rose colored glasses.
There is a BIG difference for those of us who are doing this full time to 
pay our mortgages, rents and kids tuitions vs. those who drive 10 hours a week for extra beer money!
I suspect you are in the 10 hour group. Cheers!


----------



## dennis09

randrace said:


> Pro Tip: don't tell an Uber driver your destination before they start the trip.


"Pro" tip lol. More like horrible advice. You're setting him up for a bad experience. If a driver doesn't want to take you somewhere then he doesn't HAVE to take you. Now you'll just waste your time and deal with the embarrassment of getting kicked out and having to wait for another driver.

Had a pax try something similar on lyft by not entering his destination. Got in the car all smug and told me, matter of factly, that we were going to Fairfax (from SFO) at 1:40 something am. No no no no.

Said drivers usually cancel when he enters his destination beforehand. I'm still scratching my head as to what he thought would happen by trying to hide it. Most non sh*thole people would offer an upfront tip if that were a constant problem. At least enough to cover the gas for my solo ride home. You're not going to get in my car and hold me hostage.


----------



## DrivingForYou

PKing said:


> Last night I arrived at the airport at 10:30 and ordered an Uber on the app. There was a car at the airport and I was told he would be there in 12 min. I watched the app as he drove around the terminal. He called, confirmed the pick up location and I waited. He looped around to the lot he was in when I called him and stopped moving. I waited. 30 minutes after the original call he called me back to say he was having car trouble and that I should cancel. I did.
> 
> I then ordered a seperate car. That driver called and I again confirmed my location and destination. He was located in the same lot as the first driver. It said he would be there in 12 min About 5 min later I saw the car begin to move on the app. It made a few turns and then stopped. I continued to wait. About 20 min later he called and said he had gotten a flat tire. I cancelled.
> 
> I went to the app and ordered a 3rd car. It confirmed that a 3rd car was now en route. The app indicated the car was not moving. I waited a few minutes and then called the driver. No response. I went to the app and sent him a message No response I called him again No response. It was now after midnight and I had been standing on the sidewalk at JFK
> 
> To all the drivers that complain about tips, this is how we get treated


I'll tell you directly what I tell all passengers at airports:

1) Never cancel for a driver. Make the driver cancel, unless you are not ready for pickup.

2) Also, when they call you and ask your destination, don't tell them. Take a screenshot and report them to support. It is against TOS to do destination descrimination.

3) Finally, if your ride from the airport is less than 10 miles, *take a cab.* Uber is not set up correctly to handle short rides fairly at airports. That's why some drivers do this.

*UBER is broken at airports. Passengers are abusing drivers with short rides. If you are taking a short ride from an airport, DO NOT USE UBER.*


----------



## htboston

sometimes i accept pings and just stay parked and cancel 4 mins later just to make uber look bad and paxs mad


----------



## DrivingForYou

Julescase said:


> I am appalled at some of the stories I hear from pax - having drivers accept their requests then seeing them drive in the opposite direction, drivers not answering their phone or text when a frantic passenger is trying to reach them, all sorts of l shady shit that is so obviously not right....
> 
> The worst scenario that I'll never forget is a passenger and his wife who flew in from Hawaii (where they live) to Los Angeles to see a well-known oncologist for a very rare type of cancer that this poor guy had. Flew all the way to LA th e day before the appointment, they were ready to go 2 hours before the actual appointment time, called for an Uber, the driver didn't budge for 5 minutes and then when he did start driving, he drove in the opposite direction of their hotel where they wanted to be picked up. They called the guy, he didn't answer. texted him, he didn't answer. this went on for 20 minutes so then they only had about an hour and a half before the appointment. The wife, on her phone, ordered another ride and literally the same goddamn thing happened with her ride, it was accepted, the guy barely moved, and when he did he didn't try to drive towards their pick up location. Finally the pax canceled the trip on his phone, he was charged a cancellation fee (which is outrageous), and then by the time they ordered the third trip, prices were surging at 2.7x, which is when I accepted the trip.
> 
> So I pull in to pick them up, they looked stressed out but of course I didn't know any of this crap that went down when I first arrived, they were happy to see me but understandably pissed off at the same time, not at me but at the shadiness of the other two drivers. I could feel the rage bubbling up inside me as they told me the entire story, we were now pressed for time having to go from Hollywood to Westwood in the middle of rush hour traffic for this appointment that it took them a month to get. I told them to dispute both cancellation fees with Uber, and I told them to explain exactly what happened - that the drivers didn't budge at first and then drove in the opposite direction with clearly no intention of picking them up. For me, it was pretty obvious that these two drivers (guys or girls) probably knew that rates would go up and decided to catch a cancellation fee rather than take a long trip at a low surge. I forgot to mention that this was a "45+ minute drive", and Uber gave that warning when the ride request came through.
> 
> These two people were so incredibly nice and fun, they tipped me over 50% on their first trip to the hospital, and then we arranged it so I would pick them up after the appointment and give them a little mini tour of Los Angeles on the way back to their hotel, which they paid me $40 in cash for, it was a 35-minute return trip and it was something that I love doing anyway. (It would have paid MAXIMUM $12 through Uber) So all in all I made about $90 just through that couple, they were so appreciative and they had so much fun - they were beaming and seemed so happy, which made me happy, considering the shit they went through earlier.
> 
> Moral of the story is that I happened to get lucky and these passengers were forgiving and didn't take their frustration out on me, but I really can't blame people when they are angry about something they have so little control over.
> 
> Be nice.,


Drivers that pull that kind of cancel shit need to be deactivated. It's happened to me as a passenger. I screenshot and report them to support. Screw them.



El Gato said:


> Had a driver in Orlando do this to me. Guy calls me shorty after accepting the ride and asks the question that I knew was gonna get me canceled. "yeh hi...ummm where am I taking you to?" Thought to myself should I lie and tell him the airport or just tell him the truth...it's a $7 fare back to my hotel from Magic Kingdom. Told the truth. He tells me, "ok...be there in a bit," and 20 seconds later, cancels. Asshole. Two other drivers do the same two me. I had 3 in a row. One dude I saw on the app just driving around and then go in the opposite direction clearly wanting me to cancel. I waited him out and eventually he canceled too.
> 
> Reported the driver who had the nerve to call me and say, "i'll be right there" and then cancel on me to Uber. Orlando was not a pleasant experience for me....at all. Idiots too...cause I tipped minimum of $5 every driver, except for one weirdo dude who I gave $2.


If you are taking a $7 ride from the airport you should take a Taxi, NOT an Uber. Uber does not handle short rides fairly.

And if you are at a nearby hotel - isn't there a free shuttle? TAKE THE FREE SHUTTLE.


----------



## htboston

DrivingForYou said:


> Drivers that pull that kind of cancel shit need to be deactivated. It's happened to me as a passenger. I screenshot and report them to support. Screw them.


We drivers hope you get deactivated, both as a pax and driver, so you don't have to worry about it again


----------



## DrivingForYou

Phantomshark said:


> If Uber is reading this, there's a super simple solution to combating the scummy cancelers. Set up a 'No-Show Cancel' percentage (seperate from regular cancel %). So number of no-shows claimed divided by total number of accepted rides. Figure out the average no-show cancel for the area (I'm guessing it would be really low, like 2-3%, since I've never actually had a legit one) and if someone is over that %, do not pay them for no shows. If someone goes more than double that rate, deactivate them. Problem solved.


You clearly don't understand the system at all. There are many legitimate reasons to cancel on a passenger where the passenger should be penalized, not the driver. 

Unaccompanied minors 
No car seat for child
No show within time limit
Too much luggage
Too many passengers 
Open containers of alcohol
Illegal activity 
Violent or threatening actions
Get it? I'm a full time professional driver, and my cancel rate is normally low, but has been as high as 15% for the above reasons.



PKing said:


> Thats the part that didn't make sense to me. I cancelled the first 2 after they called and claimed car trouble, and I wasn't charged a cancel fee. The third one Uber wouldn't let me cancel without a fee, so I simply left the request open. The driver never came to pick me up In the am I saw a cancel charge so I contacted Uber and it was erased. Thats my point. Why would 3 drivers do this and get $0 out of it


The answer is simple.

Drivers ask pax to cancel so they don't get bumped from their position in the queue. They are either waiting for a better ride or for it to surge or both.

Uber allows a driver to ignore two requests "for free", when they ignore a third request they get a timeout and are bumped to back of queue.

If they accept the third request, and then the passenger cancels, they maintain their place in queue, AND can ignore two more pings without being kicked out of queue.

As I said, Uber is not handling airports well. Uber's system at airports is broken and unfair to drivers. Some drivers get around the system using these cancel tactics.



htboston said:


> We drivers hope you get deactivated, both as a pax and driver, so you don't have to worry about it again


LOL. If you're a driver that cancels fraudulently, you're day will come.

Mine won't.

I'm an honest legitimate driver. And as a passenger I am always ready to go and on the curb as I request the ride.


----------



## Eric75G

DrivingForYou said:


> I'll tell you directly what I tell all passengers at airports:
> 
> 1) Never cancel for a driver. Make the driver cancel, unless you are not ready for pickup.
> 
> 2) Also, when they call you and ask your destination, don't tell them. Take a screenshot and report them to support. It is against TOS to do destination descrimination.
> 
> 3) Finally, if your ride from the airport is less than 10 miles, *take a cab.* Uber is not set up correctly to handle short rides fairly at airports. That's why some drivers do this.
> 
> *UBER is broken at airports. Passengers are abusing drivers with short rides. If you are taking a short ride from an airport, DO NOT USE UBER.*


I agree with #3. The rest is crap. Reality is no riders will do #3. If they do #3 then there wouldn't be much need for #1 or #2.


----------



## melusine3

PKing said:


> I wasn't going into a city and the ride wasn't a short one. Not knowing anything about it, why would you think it was charity. If you're looking to put food on the table, get out of the lot and drive someone. Cancelling a trip to pull isn't putting food on anyones table


Until you become a driver, you can't pass that judgment. Most if not all of us have had far too many rides that cost us far more than we made in Uber/Lyft "income" for instance a 60 mile out of town drive for me cost me around $65 and I made maybe $40 or so. The two hour ride with a stranger was absolutely for his benefit only and I was essentially volunteering. I was called out of town (early in the game) 18 miles (so 36 round trip to get back to civilization) to drive a fellow to pick up snacks because he forgot his lunch. I made $2.44 on that ride that cost me around $20. I now refuse out-of-town trips and am well within my rights because it is against my best interests financially and that is NOT "cherry-picking" it is self-preservation. You multiply my few examples by thousands and perhaps you will understand why drivers make these choices. In your case, also, it's possible your pickup spot was not their GPS location blue dot - it happens all the time. You may have communicated your location to them, but if it was a driver who doesn't know that airport, they relied on gps and went to where the app told them to go. It happens all the time.



Dropking said:


> Well, there is something undesirable about your destination or yourself. If not a short ride, perhaps the boondocks or another state? These are losing rides for drivers too. Or, perhaps you have a terrible rating from not tipping. Why not offer a guess about why nobody wanted to take you so we can advise you better?
> 
> Drivers are sometimes compelled by the ridesharing company to accept your ping because not doing so would place them at the back of the line. They genuinely feel bad about stranding you but you should blame the company for manipulative practices.
> 
> The solution is for you to promise a generous up front cash tip the moment they pick u up, say 10 or 20 bucks. Try this next time a driver calls.


Now I want to see a screenshot of his passenger rating.



Julescase said:


> I am appalled at some of the stories I hear from pax - having drivers accept their requests then seeing them drive in the opposite direction, drivers not answering their phone or text when a frantic passenger is trying to reach them, all sorts of l shady shit that is so obviously not right....
> 
> The worst scenario that I'll never forget is a passenger and his wife who flew in from Hawaii (where they live) to Los Angeles to see a well-known oncologist for a very rare type of cancer that this poor guy had. Flew all the way to LA th e day before the appointment, they were ready to go 2 hours before the actual appointment time, called for an Uber, the driver didn't budge for 5 minutes and then when he did start driving, he drove in the opposite direction of their hotel where they wanted to be picked up. They called the guy, he didn't answer. texted him, he didn't answer. this went on for 20 minutes so then they only had about an hour and a half before the appointment. The wife, on her phone, ordered another ride and literally the same goddamn thing happened with her ride, it was accepted, the guy barely moved, and when he did he didn't try to drive towards their pick up location. Finally the pax canceled the trip on his phone, he was charged a cancellation fee (which is outrageous), and then by the time they ordered the third trip, prices were surging at 2.7x, which is when I accepted the trip.
> 
> So I pull in to pick them up, they looked stressed out but of course I didn't know any of this crap that went down when I first arrived, they were happy to see me but understandably pissed off at the same time, not at me but at the shadiness of the other two drivers. I could feel the rage bubbling up inside me as they told me the entire story, we were now pressed for time having to go from Hollywood to Westwood in the middle of rush hour traffic for this appointment that it took them a month to get. I told them to dispute both cancellation fees with Uber, and I told them to explain exactly what happened - that the drivers didn't budge at first and then drove in the opposite direction with clearly no intention of picking them up. For me, it was pretty obvious that these two drivers (guys or girls) probably knew that rates would go up and decided to catch a cancellation fee rather than take a long trip at a low surge. I forgot to mention that this was a "45+ minute drive", and Uber gave that warning when the ride request came through.
> 
> These two people were so incredibly nice and fun, they tipped me over 50% on their first trip to the hospital, and then we arranged it so I would pick them up after the appointment and give them a little mini tour of Los Angeles on the way back to their hotel, which they paid me $40 in cash for, it was a 35-minute return trip and it was something that I love doing anyway. (It would have paid MAXIMUM $12 through Uber) So all in all I made about $90 just through that couple, they were so appreciative and they had so much fun - they were beaming and seemed so happy, which made me happy, considering the shit they went through earlier.
> 
> Moral of the story is that I happened to get lucky and these passengers were forgiving and didn't take their frustration out on me, but I really can't blame people when they are angry about something they have so little control over.
> 
> Be nice.,


Is there any possibility the app wasn't working properly? I've lost signal many times. When it happens two times in a row, that might be what happened.



El Gato said:


> Had a driver in Orlando do this to me. Guy calls me shorty after accepting the ride and asks the question that I knew was gonna get me canceled. "yeh hi...ummm where am I taking you to?" Thought to myself should I lie and tell him the airport or just tell him the truth...it's a $7 fare back to my hotel from Magic Kingdom. Told the truth. He tells me, "ok...be there in a bit," and 20 seconds later, cancels. Asshole. Two other drivers do the same two me. I had 3 in a row. One dude I saw on the app just driving around and then go in the opposite direction clearly wanting me to cancel. I waited him out and eventually he canceled too.
> 
> Reported the driver who had the nerve to call me and say, "i'll be right there" and then cancel on me to Uber. Orlando was not a pleasant experience for me....at all. Idiots too...cause I tipped minimum of $5 every driver, except for one weirdo dude who I gave $2.


You may tip $5 per ride, but you'd be 1 out of 50 that does, hence the tendency to expect the worst from every ride.


----------



## JTTwentySeven

Phantomshark said:


> Only about a month. I admit my percentages might be off, aspecially based on time of day and location, but it should be easy for Uber to come up with the proper average. The point being, if 5 drivers have a 5% no-show average and the 6th driver has a 30% no-show average, there's obviously something going on with that 6th driver. There's actually a thread in this forum that suggests getting to the location and then driving away and shutting off the app so that the customer ends up cancelling for you and you get the cancel fee. It makes me ashamed to be a driver.Uber and Lyft need to come up with ways to not pay these dirtbags while not hurting people who have legitimate no-shows.


No shows are not really that common.

But there are some scum who will literally hide or ignore their phones they try to find the driver. That's not okay.


----------



## njn

Julescase said:


> These two people were so incredibly nice and fun, they tipped me over 50% on their first trip to the hospital, and then we arranged it so I would pick them up after the appointment and give them a little mini tour of Los Angeles on the way back to their hotel, which they paid me $40 in cash for, it was a 35-minute return trip and it was something that I love doing anyway.


Soliciting and taking cash rides is far worse than canceling. Not worth the $1000 fine, impound and 6 month in jail...


----------



## melusine3

Dropking said:


> You'd be surprised. We have pax getting off planes here waiting in the arrival level instead of departures or at the wrong door number. Very common error, and since you are describing behavior that is not in anyone's interest you have to allow that you yourself may be the problem. These drivers may have been very frustrated with you. After all, every pax in the history of uber believes they are waiting just where they are suppose to be.


This guy doesn't understand the high percentage of new drivers means this is the very type of driver he will typically get. The new driver doesn't know the particular name for every spot in large airports. They probably said they had car trouble because they were new and didn't want to insult him saying they couldn't find him from his excellent directions. That is the very reason I believe Uber isn't really serious about the individual car service (they are likely shooting to replace public transportation); otherwise they would work on the terrible glitches that allow a rider to "drop a pin" that falls 1/4 mile away from their actual position. The gps would stop directing cars to streets behind houses rather than the front because the pax originated the call from the back of their house. How would Uber's driverless cars work in these instances? They never would. But they WILL operate fine with the only on the street passenger toes on curb buses they will end up with.



PKing said:


> I'll type it again, and I'll go slow this time. The second car never left the lot he was parked in. So tewll me again how I was in the wrong place


The apps often hang up, signals are lost and frequently what the passenger is seeing is not what is really happening. The apps are less than perfect and this is why I always text my pax as soon as I arrive because quite often they say "The app said you were still 3 minutes away!" While I'm at it, when you said you told them where you were, they might have been new and not understood what you said and proceeded to go to the spot the app was taking them. It happens ALL THE TIME. Next time, send a text that is very clear with your directions. I love it when passengers send a text clarifying where they are (especially a business name), because often I know a quicker route than the app does.



goneubering said:


> How long have you been driving?


Check him out in 3 months and see if he's even still driving!



njn said:


> Why does uber cancel accepted trips on drivers when in route for a closer driver? It's the right thing to do.
> 
> "I learned it from watching you!"


Good point. I tell passengers who say they'd been cancelled that often it is because Uber found a closer driver. Which is true.



KenLV said:


> Nope. There's obviously something going on with the 6th driver's passengers.
> You should probably do more reading and less writing here...at least for a few months while you learn the ropes, ya know...before you condemn others as "scum".


Typical newbie internet forum mistake, but understanding when you consider he's still in honeymoon stage. Just wait till Uber starts $crewing him when he's asleep 4 months down the road.


----------



## DrivingForYou

Eric75G said:


> I agree with #3. The rest is crap. Reality is no riders will do #3. If they do #3 then there wouldn't be much need for #1 or #2.


That was kinda my point.


----------



## Elmo Burrito

PKing said:


> Actually the solution is to just take a regular yellow taxi next time, or a different car service. Last night after giving Uber 3 chances, I took a different service. The cost of the trip was $50 and I gave the driver a $20 cash tip. The way to get rid of this activity is to not use the service anymore. If you kill the host, the parasites soon die off too


If you feed the golden goose crap soon she wont lay the golden eggs anymore.


----------



## melusine3

1.5xorbust said:


> Who would have guessed?


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

Before participating make sure you are aware that it is a 2 way street, so choose wisely. I get cancelled on, I cancel on. seems like business as usual in "the matrix". I dont do the duck and evade on the cancels no shows, but the margin of error on the timer is less than 5 seconds of no show indicator. Everyone (for the most part) knows the rules. Humans or animals in their raw form, enjoy the show.


----------



## melusine3

dennis09 said:


> "Pro" tip lol. More like horrible advice. You're setting him up for a bad experience. If a driver doesn't want to take you somewhere then he doesn't HAVE to take you. Now you'll just waste your time and deal with the embarrassment of getting kicked out and having to wait for another driver.
> 
> Had a pax try something similar on lyft by not entering his destination. Got in the car all smug and told me, matter of factly, that we were going to Fairfax (from SFO) at 1:40 something am. No no no no.
> 
> Said drivers usually cancel when he enters his destination beforehand. I'm still scratching my head as to what he thought would happen by trying to hide it. Most non sh*thole people would offer an upfront tip if that were a constant problem. At least enough to cover the gas for my solo ride home. You're not going to get in my car and hold me hostage.


I had a guy (also smug) slam a large box into my trunk, drop into my back seat saying "it's a long ride!" (100 miles, so 200 round trip). I said "no we aren't" and said he could get another driver. He did, probably someone new who doesn't understand the financial impact of these long runs yet.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

njn said:


> Soliciting and taking cash rides is far worse than canceling. Not worth the $1000 fine, impound and 6 month in jail...


If that's the way it is likely to come down in your jurisdiction, that's certainly true.

But here in Pittsburgh, jitneys are celebrated and ply their trade openly. The late August Wilson, noted Pittsburgh playwright wrote about them.

Unless its a sting, you aren't going to get busted.


----------



## UberBastid

DrivingForYou said:


> *UBER is broken at airports. Passengers are abusing drivers with short rides. If you are taking a short ride from an airport, DO NOT USE UBER.*


How can PASSENGERS be 'abusing' drivers if the drivers are there VOLUNTARILY?
I mean, if the passengers are holding the drivers hostage, at gunpoint, then ... yea, but, why would I sit for hours at an airport if I wasn't being paid enough to do it?



melusine3 said:


> I had a guy (also smug) slam a large box into my trunk, drop into my back seat saying "it's a long ride!" (100 miles, so 200 round trip). I said "no we aren't" and said he could get another driver. He did, probably someone new who doesn't understand the financial impact of these long runs yet.


why didn't you explain it to him, and ask for a 'return trip fee'?


----------



## Phantomshark

As a passenger, if a driver sends you a text asking your destination, screenshot and report it. If the driver calls, make sure you record the conversation and report them if they ask for your destination. Let's get these scumbags deactivated to make it better for both passengers and legit drivers. If you need to know how to record a phone call, here's a link: https://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/how-to-record-calls-iphone/ .

Yes, there are reasons to cancel. Not liking the passenger or their destination are not legit reasons though. People who do that need to be gone.


----------



## Chris Verdi

2Cents said:


> View attachment 197374
> 
> Technically that's more than the $3.74 fare


More like gen x. They never tip


----------



## stpetej

osii said:


> I'm really tired of picking up pax who have been screwed over by drivers playing the cancel game. Some other driver eventually picks up those pax and guess what?? There is an infinitesimal chance of getting a tip out of that pax. And they ***** to us about it and probably low rate us because you wanted to make $4 for doing nothing.
> 
> Now I know most of them don't tip anyway, but still . . .
> 
> And of course I know some of them never come out and it's legit. But I know a lot of you guys make a sport out of cancelling on pax. Please know you are screwing over the next guy or gal who will eventually pick up sooner or later.


Not necessarily. I had a lady tip me $10 on a $13 (to me) fare just because she was so relieved I picked her up after the first two cancelled.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Phantomshark said:


> . Let's get these scumbags deactivated .
> 
> Yes, there are reasons to cancel. Not liking the passenger or their destination are not legit reasons though. People who do that need to be gone.


If a destination is too far, or the passenger is someone that the driver thinks is a problem- those both seem like superb reasons not to do the trip.

"Scumbags" is bit over the top, BTW.

Why do you care about what other independent business people do? Its just not your business at all if someone wants to cancel 90% of their trips. Just shows they are a lot more selective.


----------



## Phantomshark

These scumbags are hurting the reputation of legit drivers, as well as inconveniencing paying customers. You can NOT discriminate because you don't like the look of a customer, nor because his trip is too short or to an area of town you don't wish to go. Both of these are illegal. Justify it all you want, but if someone does these things they are not a scumbag, but the profanity filters will bleep out what I really want to call them so scumbags will have to suffice. If you are doing it for legit and legal reasons, like a customer is acting violent, or overly drunk, or underage, or doesn't have a car seat for their child, or wants to go to an area that is outside your home city and too long a round-trip for you to handle, then this does not apply to you, obviously. But if someone has a 25% no-show cancellation rate I guarantee they are shady.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

I don't care how other drivers conduct their business. If they're scumbags they only make me look better. I've had lots of pax recently shafted who were extra appreciative of my efforts: sometimes just for showing up! 

Don't concern yourself with aholes. Trust the universe to take care of them. Focus on being the best 'you' you can be! 

And that ends our time. See you next week.


----------



## 2Cents

Phantomshark said:


> These scumbags are hurting the reputation of legit drivers, as well as inconveniencing paying customers. You can NOT discriminate because you don't like the look of a customer, nor because his trip is too short or to an area of town you don't wish to go. Both of these are illegal. Justify it all you want, but if someone does these things they are not a scumbag, but the profanity filters will bleep out what I really want to call them so scumbags will have to suffice. If you are doing it for legit and legal reasons, like a customer is acting violent, or overly drunk, or underage, or doesn't have a car seat for their child, or wants to go to an area that is outside your home city and too long a round-trip for you to handle, then this does not apply to you, obviously. But if someone has a 25% no-show cancellation rate I guarantee they are shady.


Legit drivers??????
ROFL
Ridesharing is a half step away from an on demand gypsy service...
Speaking of scumbags... the rideshare companies are the scumbags.

#fübrn


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

These scumbags are hurting the reputation of legit drivers, as well as inconveniencing paying customers. You can NOT discriminate because you don't like the look of a customer, nor because his trip is too short or to an area of town you don't wish to go. Both of these are illegal. Justify it all you want, but if someone does these things they are not a scumbag, but the profanity filters will bleep out what I really want to call them so scumbags will have to suffice. If you are doing it for legit and legal reasons, like a customer is acting violent, or overly drunk, or underage, or doesn't have a car seat for their child, or wants to go to an area that is outside your home city and too long a round-trip for you to handle, then this does not apply to you, obviously. But if someone has a 25% no-show cancellation rate I guarantee they are shady.

1. Uber drivers dont have much reputation to begin with. 
2. You can cancel for whatever reason you want. we all discriminate every day by making certain decisions. Just choose your words wisely if it has to be expressed. 
3. I discriminate against time. Anything that takes more than 2-3 min a mile avg i dont take. I rarely sit in traffic at base rate, so i dont take alot of charity trips during rush hour. 
5. the inconveniencing of passenger is just a side effect of the way the company operates. That will not change, ever. 
6. I like your enthusiasm, but your deactivating a few drivers is just like treading water. (sounds like an excellent thing to waste your time on, instead of making money). 

I agree with melusine3, its just honeymoon talk, every driver goes through that stage. Then you realize its just a by product of this disgusting industry. I wont miss it(if and when) its gone. We will check back with you in 90 days and see where your at. 


You should get one of those drones and just camp at the airport and be a UBER crime fighther!! You can bust drivers left and right, all in 4K ULTRA HD!! Then you can get a taste of what its like to be a sneaky scumbag. 

As time goes on, I keep getting reminded of why cabs charge what they charge and some of the way cabbies behave, it gets clearer and clearer each time. smp

Happy motoring!


----------



## 2Cents

Chris Verdi said:


> More like gen x. They never tip


Sorry Millenials are $&@?


----------



## htboston

DrivingForYou said:


> LOL. If you're a driver that cancels fraudulently, you're day will come.


Canceled probably more than 100 times in the last month. Still activated and having fun wasting paxs' time


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

kc ub'ing! said:


> I don't care how other drivers conduct their business. If they're scumbags they only make me look better. I've had lots of pax recently shafted who were extra appreciative of my efforts: sometimes just for showing up!
> 
> Don't concern yourself with aholes. Trust the universe to take care of them. Focus on being the best 'you' you can be!
> 
> And that ends our time. See you next week.


Well said! that is how you ideally rise above something negative.


----------



## Abraxas79

Phantomshark said:


> As a passenger, if a driver sends you a text asking your destination, screenshot and report it. If the driver calls, make sure you record the conversation and report them if they ask for your destination. Let's get these scumbags deactivated to make it better for both passengers and legit drivers. If you need to know how to record a phone call, here's a link: https://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/how-to-record-calls-iphone/ .
> 
> Yes, there are reasons to cancel. Not liking the passenger or their destination are not legit reasons though. People who do that need to be gone.


I think this dude is some sort of troll. Drivers making less than minimum wage do not want the hassle of paying tolls and trying to get repaid from UBER, do not want to drive to a dangerous neighborhood, do not want to pick up grocery runs, etc. There a million and one reasons why a driver might call or text the PAX in advance. I think it is far better for the driver to cancel as soon as they know the score, rather than canceling when they arrive at the pickup. If some asshole is going to try to overload my vehicle, I want to know about that as soon as I get the trip request, not when I waste time and fuel driving to the pick-up. If the PAX is a minor, I want to know about that right away, so I cancel and again not waste my time and gas driving out there.

You seem to be under the mistaken impression that a driver is obligated to pick every trip request that they receive. Nothing could be further from the truth. If I see a bunch of drunk young girls running towards my car, that is an automatic cancel, every time. No exceptions. I do not normally drive bar hours, but nowadays this situation can arise at any hour of the day.

Before running around calling drivers scumbags, I think it is better for you to drive some more and find out for yourself that when you have a problem with a PAX, you are on your own. You keep accepting all requests, it will not be long in coming. I hope you like the feeling of a jet stream of vomit hitting the back of your neck, or better yet, someone soiling themselves in your car. After that happens, come back to the forums and tell us about scumbag drivers.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

Abraxas79 said:


> I think this dude is some sort of troll. Drivers making less than minimum wage do not want the hassle of paying tolls and trying to get repaid from UBER, do not want to drive to a dangerous neighborhood, do not want to pick up grocery runs, etc. There a million and one reasons why a driver might call or text the PAX in advance. I think it is far better for the driver to cancel as soon as they know the score, rather than canceling when they arrive at the pickup. If some asshole is going to try to overload my vehicle, I want to know about that as soon as I get the trip request, not when I waste time and fuel driving to the pick-up. If the PAX is a minor, I want to know about that right away, so I cancel and again not waste my time and gas driving out there.
> 
> You seem to be under the mistaken impression that a driver is obligated to pick every trip request that they receive. Nothing could be further from the truth. If I see a bunch of drunk young girls running towards my car, that is an automatic cancel, every time. No exceptions. I do not normally drive bar hours, but nowadays this situation can arise at any hour of the day.
> 
> Before running around calling drivers scumbags, I think it is better for you to drive some more and find out for yourself that when you have a problem with a PAX, you are on your own. You keep accepting all requests, it will not be long in coming. I hope you like the feeling of a jet stream of vomit hitting the back of your neck, or better yet, someone soiling themselves in your car. After that happens, come back to the forums and tell us about scumbag drivers.


I think you stole his soul with your post. That is some TRUTH! I would be on my bestest behavior if I was your pax. LOL


----------



## Aerodrifting

Phantomshark said:


> These scumbags are hurting the reputation of legit drivers, as well as inconveniencing paying customers. You can NOT discriminate because you don't like the look of a customer, nor because his trip is too short or to an area of town you don't wish to go. Both of these are illegal. Justify it all you want, but if someone does these things they are not a scumbag, but the profanity filters will bleep out what I really want to call them so scumbags will have to suffice. If you are doing it for legit and legal reasons, like a customer is acting violent, or overly drunk, or underage, or doesn't have a car seat for their child, or wants to go to an area that is outside your home city and too long a round-trip for you to handle, then this does not apply to you, obviously. But if someone has a 25% no-show cancellation rate I guarantee they are shady.


I don't think the driver gets to see the look of a customer until they get into the car, So I don't know where you pulled that from. 
Drivers are contractors, They can totally refuse a trip if it is not working for them, Whether it's not paying, Or the rider's rating is outlining low. This is perfectly legal, That is what contractors are.


----------



## GlenGreezy

PKing said:


> Last night I arrived at the airport at 10:30 and ordered an Uber on the app. There was a car at the airport and I was told he would be there in 12 min. I watched the app as he drove around the terminal. He called, confirmed the pick up location and I waited. He looped around to the lot he was in when I called him and stopped moving. I waited. 30 minutes after the original call he called me back to say he was having car trouble and that I should cancel. I did.
> 
> I then ordered a seperate car. That driver called and I again confirmed my location and destination. He was located in the same lot as the first driver. It said he would be there in 12 min About 5 min later I saw the car begin to move on the app. It made a few turns and then stopped. I continued to wait. About 20 min later he called and said he had gotten a flat tire. I cancelled.
> 
> I went to the app and ordered a 3rd car. It confirmed that a 3rd car was now en route. The app indicated the car was not moving. I waited a few minutes and then called the driver. No response. I went to the app and sent him a message No response I called him again No response. It was now after midnight and I had been standing on the sidewalk at JFK
> 
> To all the drivers that complain about tips, this is how we get treated


This is the apps fault. If you are in JFK and it says your driver is 12 minutes away... he's TWO WHOLE NEIGHBORHOODS OVER.

HE SHOULD NEVER HAVE GOTTEN THAT RIDE UNLESS IT WAS SURGE/ PT.

The app should either juice the fare to make a 12 minute pick up in queens worth it or tell you nothing is available.


----------



## jonhjax

JTTwentySeven said:


> We are rideshare, not a taxi. We are paid per ride, not per hour, not a salary. If a pax wants to waste our time by not being ready, then we take our fee and move on. They can see how far we are before they request a ride, they can see where we are on the map, they get a text stating we are 2 minutes away and when we are outside. If they cannot give us a heads up they are running late, then we can assume a no show.
> 
> They need to learn this. This is how rideshare works.
> 
> If a pax texts, calls, or comes out to let me know they are running a tad late, I'll wait. I respect that because they keep me in mind. If they just don't come out after they already received multiple automatic texts from Uber, then they are not worth my time.


Are you saying that taxis are paid per hour and/or a salary? Where is that happening? I just retired after about 5 years as a taxi driver and that is not the case anywhere near the city I live in. BTW, when you have incentives or whatever uber and lyft call them you are basically being paid by the hour (guaranteed minimum), with the chance to make more$$$. I agree with waiting 5 minutes and then cancelling, though. That seems to help keep your pax in line. In this business time does really equal money made.


----------



## yankdog

As stated here in many forms, drivers who do this I find a hard time blaming. I suspect they play the hide and cancel game because they are showing the same level of respect to LUBER as they show us. The fact that LUBER will reimburse pax if they complain is almost like a flashing green light for drivers. And to top it all off, drivers who do not do it who have any social skills at all can profit from it via tips at times by showing sympathy to your pax who complains about it. It sounds pretty profitable to me all the way around. Any moral judgements go out the window and pale in comparison to LUBER's many sins. Do drivers get a bad name? Sure. But LUBER is what you exploit until it dies unfortunately before they do the same to you, sad to say.

180 Days of Bullshit was the last straw for me


----------



## UberNdallas

PKing said:


> I went online to find out why it happened. That led me to this board. I have a solution, I was looking for answers. Now that I know that this is how the Drivers act, I will guide myself accordingly going forward


Not all drivers



Eric75G said:


> CTK:
> Sorry but you are flat out wrong. When I started driving in 2016 it was a 25/75 split. Now Uber charges an upfront pricing which we had no choice but to accept if we wanted to continue to drive. We get our .69 75 a mile $0.11 a minute + .79 base fare and Uber takes the rest. Why should UBER make more on a ride than we do as drivers. That's the reason why people feel the need to cheat the system.
> I never said it was right but it's reality.
> And if UBER owes the driver nothing then that's why they get drivers that feel that they don't UBER anything either!! You sound like a corporate gal or is this really you Travis?


The VIP shit is what pisses me off. Wanna give away something UBER? then pay for it by compensating the driver!


----------



## Demon

I_Like_Spam said:


> If a destination is too far, or the passenger is someone that the driver thinks is a problem- those both seem like superb reasons not to do the trip.
> 
> "Scumbags" is bit over the top, BTW.
> 
> Why do you care about what other independent business people do? Its just not your business at all if someone wants to cancel 90% of their trips. Just shows they are a lot more selective.


It quite literally is his business.



Aerodrifting said:


> I don't think the driver gets to see the look of a customer until they get into the car, So I don't know where you pulled that from.
> Drivers are contractors, They can totally refuse a trip if it is not working for them, Whether it's not paying, Or the rider's rating is outlining low. This is perfectly legal, That is what contractors are.


It's actually illegal in NYC to refuse a ride anywhere in the city.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Phantomshark said:


> These scumbags are hurting the reputation of legit drivers, as well as inconveniencing paying customers. You can NOT discriminate because you don't like the look of a customer, nor because his trip is too short or to an area of town you don't wish to go. Both of these are illegal.


Whether or not its "illegal" or not depends on the jurisdiction and the regulations and laws ,if any, set up for ride share.

Although if someone doesn't want to go to an area where its likely that they are going to get shot up, no law in the world is going to be able to force him to do so.


----------



## KenLV

Phantomshark said:


> You can NOT discriminate because you don't like the look of a customer


"Appearance" is NOT a protected class.

Seriously dude, come back when you've finished your first month of driving.


----------



## at-007smartLP

cry me a river

theres the 96% who dont cancel, work for free 80+% of the time & FAIL because they have no self respect or are desperate by design uber knows who it preys on & exploits its 70+% seniors & immigrants now....

then there's the 4% who succeed screen & cancel every ride on x going less than 10 miles because they opted out of pool & aren't pre teen paperboys from 1985

EVERY ride should gross a minimum $10 if not oh well im driving on by, rather lose $1 cancelling, than $3+ & 20 minutes off line for a real pax. its 2018 NOT 1971 or 1985 geez yall should be ashamed accepting these rides & completing them..

now you can start trip see destination & cancel without rider being able to rate you or having to drive a mile like it used to be, that is the next best thing to showing destination STOP taking them eventually they either raise rates or like planned bail out or buy out when it all falls down for pennies on the dollar

10% acceptance rate 20+ % cancel rate

not my fault you willing to work for illegal wages but thanks for picking up the smart drivers scraps, i respect people that respect themselves those drivers don't & are as bad as TravisK himself just part of the problem, parasites & hosts feeding of eacother

$2 after gas to drive 1-5 miles pick up 100-500# & deliver it 1-5 miles and a 90 % chance no tip hahaha hahaha hahaha lmfao hahahaha get real you deserve it cuz apparently testicles have yet to descend

#uberunmatched 1 star & unmatch from EVERY ride that doesnt gross $10 or cash tip experienced drivers have been doing this for years

by accepting these rides youre giving uber fata that says please sir can i have another, so they keep spitting & pissing all over you

we give them data that says F U & everything you stand for, if you get rid of us you cant market $40+ an hour that us 4%ers get because we figured out this ponzi scam years ago

#takethatfordatauber


----------



## at-007smartLP

CTK said:


> You are neither the victim nor are you entitled. You're doing exactly what you've chosen to do, exactly what you signed up to do, and exactly what you choose to do every time you turn on your app. Get over yourself and either accept it for what it is or do something else, it's not that hard.


missed all the law suits & fines for fraud, bait & switch ads, among other things huh? haha its up to half a billion for breaking the law they pay that havent made a penny profit though

illegal things in cintracts arent binding numerous judges have laughed at their tos but uber has millions a day to drag it threw courts

bottom line 1 star experience for 1 star price



PKing said:


> I did that first. Uber wasn't very responsive, so I turned to Google. I was unaware of the cancel game, as I am not a regular user of Uber. I was not charged for any of the 3 cancellations, so I don't get the game being played. But some of you are 100% correct. That behavior isn't going to make me want to tip my next Uber driver thesame $20 I gave to the car service. In fact knowing the games the drivers play, and reading the F U attitude towards Pax, I'm going to have the same attitude toward Uber drivers going forward Game on


try uber xl, select, or black they tend to not cancel as much because theure actually paid instead of exploiting the system for a 41 % off subsidized ride

uber x & pool is illegal predatory ponzi scam using humans & investors you can no longer claim ignorance

most riders know what they doing thats why you get the sane request if no ones in the area & it almost never comes back an xl, they keep trying x, they not willing to pay actual costs...

theres a reason poor people dont have private drivers & chauffeurs & it would be stupid of them not to try to order 1 when its cheaper than driving themselves unmatch 1star


----------



## DrivingForYou

Phantomshark said:


> These scumbags are hurting the reputation of legit drivers, as well as inconveniencing paying customers. You can NOT discriminate because you don't like the look of a customer, nor because his trip is too short or to an area of town you don't wish to go. Both of these are illegal. Justify it all you want, but if someone does these things they are not a scumbag, but the profanity filters will bleep out what I really want to call them so scumbags will have to suffice. If you are doing it for legit and legal reasons, like a customer is acting violent, or overly drunk, or underage, or doesn't have a car seat for their child, or wants to go to an area that is outside your home city and too long a round-trip for you to handle, then this does not apply to you, obviously. But if someone has a 25% no-show cancellation rate I guarantee they are shady.


You don't know what you are talking about. There are only three "illegal" reasons to cancel:

1) due to race
2) due to a service dog
3) due to a handicap/portable wheelchair

It is not "illegal" to cancel because you see the passenger is disheveled/filthy, nor is it illegal to cancel because the ride is too far away, nor is it illegal to cancel because the ride will take you someplace you have a legitimate safety concern.

You are not driving a taxi or a bus. You are driving your private car, and the passengers are your guest. (Except in some rare jurisdictions).



Demon said:


> It's actually illegal in NYC to refuse a ride anywhere in the city.


In NYC, Uber/Lyft ARE de facto taxis, as they ARE TLC licensed and regulated. That is a very unusual situation.


----------



## at-007smartLP

UberBastid said:


> I think .... that Uber knows about this.
> They get complaints from pax's. They refund ANY CANX FEE that the pax complains about. That means that Uber is paying us the canx fee.
> 
> So. It's a problem to Uber.
> What can they do about it.
> Lessee. They can run through the database of all transactions in the last month, and find what the average canx rate is. Those who are in the top 20% of the bell shaped curve get a warning.
> Next month, run the same data.
> The one's that don't heed - deactivated.
> Maybe not for canx's, but certainly for 'other reasons'.
> 
> If I was Uber I'd start with a few people in this forum, because the word would get out REAL FAST not to do it too much.
> 
> The first clue of my theory may be the warnings ... or, they may be a few deactivations.
> We will see.
> 
> They got their canx fee, you just didn't pay it.
> See above.


they cant

they used to fire for acceptance rate a judge said nope, now they cant

it will happen with cancel rates too, you cant say work for free 80+% of the time or youre fired if you cancel too much

if they did thats coerced labor it literally fots the definition of slavery havent gotten a cancel warning in over a year

dont think uber doesn't knoe exactly what its doing all the stuff we do know you really think they not skimming off millions of rides a day like an old Vegas casino? a mile here a minute there? they cash flow is bigger than amazons with 90% less costs, watehouses, min wage, buildings, shipping, inventory.....

its buy out or bail out its been an obvious ponzi scam going on 2 years now

i always dont charge rider cancel theyll get caught eventually thats scummy far as i see it im not paid till rider inside my car so im under no obligation to do anything till i get the details of my contract, then i decide so if its $10+ you get a ride if not oh well im a Man not a child


----------



## Eric75G

Abraxas79 said:


> I think this dude is some sort of troll. Drivers making less than minimum wage do not want the hassle of paying tolls and trying to get repaid from UBER, do not want to drive to a dangerous neighborhood, do not want to pick up grocery runs, etc. There a million and one reasons why a driver might call or text the PAX in advance. I think it is far better for the driver to cancel as soon as they know the score, rather than canceling when they arrive at the pickup. If some asshole is going to try to overload my vehicle, I want to know about that as soon as I get the trip request, not when I waste time and fuel driving to the pick-up. If the PAX is a minor, I want to know about that right away, so I cancel and again not waste my time and gas driving out there.
> 
> You seem to be under the mistaken impression that a driver is obligated to pick every trip request that they receive. Nothing could be further from the truth. If I see a bunch of drunk young girls running towards my car, that is an automatic cancel, every time. No exceptions. I do not normally drive bar hours, but nowadays this situation can arise at any hour of the day.
> 
> Before running around calling drivers scumbags, I think it is better for you to drive some more and find out for yourself that when you have a problem with a PAX, you are on your own. You keep accepting all requests, it will not be long in coming. I hope you like the feeling of a jet stream of vomit hitting the back of your neck, or better yet, someone soiling themselves in your car. After that happens, come back to the forums and tell us about scumbag drivers.


Bravo Abraxas79!!!!! 
Could not have said it better myself!!!! 
This guy and his "holier than thou attitude" is really starting to piss me off.
Drive 2700 rides like I have and THEN come back and tell us your "opinion" on "scumbag" cancelling drivers.
Until then, STFU!


----------



## at-007smartLP

Eric75G said:


> Ahhhhh..
> The innocence of a new driver.
> One month in.
> So fresh.
> So pure.
> So guileless.
> Pure like a newborn baby.
> 
> I CAN'T wait to hear this guys posts after he's been grinding out rides for over a year.
> Let's see if he's still wearing those rose colored glasses.
> There is a BIG difference for those of us who are doing this full time to
> pay our mortgages, rents and kids tuitions vs. those who drive 10 hours a week for extra beer money!
> I suspect you are in the 10 hour group. Cheers!


i suspect like 96% of drivers he'll fail


----------



## Abraxas79

_"It's actually illegal in NYC to refuse a ride anywhere in the city."_

If I ever decide to rob a bank NYC will be the top of my list. I know I will not have to worry about securing a getaway ride.


----------



## at-007smartLP

dennis09 said:


> "Pro" tip lol. More like horrible advice. You're setting him up for a bad experience. If a driver doesn't want to take you somewhere then he doesn't HAVE to take you. Now you'll just waste your time and deal with the embarrassment of getting kicked out and having to wait for another driver.
> 
> Had a pax try something similar on lyft by not entering his destination. Got in the car all smug and told me, matter of factly, that we were going to Fairfax (from SFO) at 1:40 something am. No no no no.
> 
> Said drivers usually cancel when he enters his destination beforehand. I'm still scratching my head as to what he thought would happen by trying to hide it. Most non sh*thole people would offer an upfront tip if that were a constant problem. At least enough to cover the gas for my solo ride home. You're not going to get in my car and hold me hostage.


yup no answer to my pretext ok ill come if less than 7 mins, but if not airport cancelled now its an extra 5-20+ minutes, when they polite & text back i can cancel right away & they get a driver that likes working for free faster, farter than 7 min with no reply cancel wait longer oh well

90% of riders respond with all desired info & i cancel quick or go get em because it covers my costs+


----------



## Eric75G

Last night in NJ, we were INUNDATED with non TLC NY drivers and PA too.
This is getting out of hand.
How the hell is someone suppose to earn a living when we have to compete with other states and we can only basically 
pick up in NJ?


----------



## at-007smartLP

Phantomshark said:


> As a passenger, if a driver sends you a text asking your destination, screenshot and report it. If the driver calls, make sure you record the conversation and report them if they ask for your destination. Let's get these scumbags deactivated to make it better for both passengers and legit drivers. If you need to know how to record a phone call, here's a link: https://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/how-to-record-calls-iphone/ .
> 
> Yes, there are reasons to cancel. Not liking the passenger or their destination are not legit reasons though. People who do that need to be gone.


 ah but wise ines can send you a text thats clever enough to not ask for destination but still get it

not to mention if you dont have the common courtesy to reply to the human spending their own $ & risking life to come get you well you dont deserve for me to put on my pants & make my way to you...gps is not always accurate, scheduled rides can go out while you sleeping im making sure you understand theres a human at the end of your button push since uber doesn't care that there's one, tech is not 100%

but good luck you a type that gets unmatched try xl,select, or black and stop trying to exploit the system you cant force people to drive for free

recording phone calls without permission could result in you being sued & if driver is fired thats lost wages just saying its not legal everywhere, while what the driver is doing is legal (avoiding slavery)

1965-1985 cab rates are driving for free


----------



## Eric75G

I think that Uber is sending a survey to riders that cancel and in that survey they ask the rider for the reason for cancelling.
I suspect one of the options is the the fact that the driver called them and declined service after finding out their destination
(which could be for a myriad of reasons) and asked the rider to cancel. Then Uber follows up with a survey to the rider and the driver get a hand slap and threat of deactivation if more complaints of a similar nature come in. Just an FYI to my fellow drivers. My hand is starting to sting.


----------



## Demon

at-007smartLP said:


> yup no answer to my pretext ok ill come if less than 7 mins, but if not airport cancelled now its an extra 5-20+ minutes, when they polite & text back i can cancel right away & they get a driver that likes working for free faster, farter than 7 min with no reply cancel wait longer oh well
> 
> 90% of riders respond with all desired info & i cancel quick or go get em because it covers my costs+


It only takes one.


----------



## UberBastid

Demon said:


> It quite literally is his business.
> 
> It's actually illegal in NYC to refuse a ride anywhere in the city.


Yea, but, the problem is that _everything_ is illegal in NYC. Hell, ya can't drink a soda pop there - it's illegal.


----------



## at-007smartLP

UberBastid said:


> Yea, but, the problem is that _everything_ is illegal in NYC. Hell, ya can't drink a soda pop there - it's illegal.


the illegal crowd is funny

its illegal to speed yet 99% do it

now which ones actually put pax life in danger more?

foh my car my rules not least $10 gross you not getting in it blind deaf dumb pretty ugly old mutt no mutt

no cap on hiring theres 20 ubers every square mile these days just show

approx miles & direction before driver accepts ping so show....

4 miles NE

theyll get bounced till a driver who needs to head that way real efficient like, but that makes too much sense

$1.50 a mile .25 a minute minimum $10 gross everyone starts getting picked up again 100% acceptence 0% cancel rates

simple math gotta pay over costs, I don't care religion race area service dog drunk druggie pro all i care is if im being paid over costs if not its more get even then mad i don't care about the company or pax

they not customers if not paying $10 gross they thieve & uber is aiding & abetting theft of services while at the same time coercing labor with blank contracts

stand up outfit theft, slavery, rape culture, fraud....


----------



## dubz

Hey, when i said something from a seasoned driver perspective all the tree huggers came out and bemoaned me. Y'all need not stop trying to save these Fools and let the surge happen. 
Every driver wins on surges. Cheap rides are forfthe new drivers who want to save a hoe... 
Ever wonder why Uber and lyft are always hiring? It's because the folks who have driven for any amont of time refuse to continue to subsidize their business strategy.



Rakos said:


> Your solution is simple...
> 
> Stop telling them your destination...
> 
> Amateur move...confirm name...
> 
> And pickup location only...
> 
> If they ask destination...
> 
> DON'T TELL THEM...!
> 
> Uber doesn't tell us...
> 
> So neither should you...
> 
> They are cancelling on short trips...8>O
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 197564
> 
> PS. Come on drivers...play fair...!


Don't tell me and I cancel anyway. So whatever. That's not the solution. Call when the driver can actually make some $$$ servicing your entitled butt and you will have no worries . Or simply take a cab.


----------



## unitxero

Demon said:


> It quite literally is his business.
> 
> It's actually illegal in NYC to refuse a ride anywhere in the city.





Abraxas79 said:


> _"It's actually illegal in NYC to refuse a ride anywhere in the city."_
> 
> If I ever decide to rob a bank NYC will be the top of my list. I know I will not have to worry about securing a getaway ride.





UberBastid said:


> Yea, but, the problem is that _everything_ is illegal in NYC. Hell, ya can't drink a soda pop there - it's illegal.


It's illegal to jay walk in NYC too, but we still do it anyway. Taxi/FHV refuse rides every single day here, so don't bet money on that rulebook for us TLC vehicles.


----------



## Nonya busy

osii said:


> I'm really tired of picking up pax who have been screwed over by drivers playing the cancel game. Some other driver eventually picks up those pax and guess what?? There is an infinitesimal chance of getting a tip out of that pax. And they ***** to us about it and probably low rate us because you wanted to make $4 for doing nothing.
> 
> Now I know most of them don't tip anyway, but still . . .
> 
> And of course I know some of them never come out and it's legit. But I know a lot of you guys make a sport out of cancelling on pax. Please know you are screwing over the next guy or gal who will eventually pick up sooner or later.


Cancel game = pax was late. Hell yes i cancel. My time is money.


----------



## Munch Mania

If you're not canceling on late pax you're wasting time and money. I don't even call the pax on uber. If you didn't have the decency to contact me and tell me you're gonna be a couple mins or read the terms of service then well, consequences of life. 

A good portion of pax don't give a damn about your time or money. Most will even say "Hey, I'm gonna need you to stop at the pharmacy please, you get paid wait time right?"

Me: "No sadly, we don't. The time fare rates are for travel time not wait time"

Pax:" oh that's terrible, I'll tip you 10 if you don't mind making the stop"

Me: "ya ok, sure"

Never saw a dollar in tip and never waited again without up front cash. People will use and abuse you if you don't even care that your face is covered in boot marks


----------



## osii

It's $5 per stop and that buys you 10 minutes


----------



## Uberdriver2710

Uber = Shady

so

Drivers = Shady

Don't like it? Take a lyft...oh wait, same thing.

Work for an evil company, resort to evil tactics to maintain sanity and economic resources.

Cancel Cancel Cancel

100% of the problem is 100% at the top.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Phantomshark said:


> These scumbags are hurting the reputation of legit drivers, as well as inconveniencing paying customers. .


Partners who are more selective with who they let into their private automobiles aren't hurting anyone's reputation except Uber's.

Uber is just a middle man, they established a computer program to control traffic. Partners are inclined to look for loopholes to make more money for less work. Passengers are looking for as cheap a ride as they can find. Uber is looking to maximize its revenues from the pax and minimize what it pays to partners.

These kinds of games are to be expected, different games were done when guys were driving cabs controlled by 2 way radio.

This hurts nobody, except possibly Uber. And if Uber disappears, new ways to get drivers and passengers together will be devised. The partners will still have their cars, the pax will still need a ride.


----------



## Abraxas79

Munch Mania said:


> If you're not canceling on late pax you're wasting time and money. I don't even call the pax on uber. If you didn't have the decency to contact me and tell me you're gonna be a couple mins or read the terms of service then well, consequences of life.
> 
> A good portion of pax don't give a damn about your time or money. Most will even say "Hey, I'm gonna need you to stop at the pharmacy please, you get paid wait time right?"
> 
> Me: "No sadly, we don't. The time fare rates are for travel time not wait time"
> 
> Pax:" oh that's terrible, I'll tip you 10 if you don't mind making the stop"
> 
> Me: "ya ok, sure"
> 
> Never saw a dollar in tip and never waited again without up front cash. People will use and abuse you if you don't even care that your face is covered in boot marks




I agree with you completely. Drivers are treated like garbage. I have a very simple rule. One way or another I am getting 15% tips on my total earnings. I feel that is a fair figure. Therefore, if I make $150.00 in one evening, I need $22.50 in tips. I don't think that is excessive at all. Every UBER driver that does a reasonable job, should be entitled to that much at least. Now the cheap PAX's aren't tipping at all. I get a $1.00 here or there, but it rarely amounts to 15%. I make up the deficit in cancellation fees. However, I choose my spots. The asshole smoking a cigarette, or chatting with his girlfriend on the busiest night I drive is getting hit. I don't answer the phone or respond to texts. I will be close by. They can get a refund from UBER if they wish.

I have been doing this ever since they introduced tipping and I have never had an issue with UBER. If they are aware of it, they do not seem to care. Maybe it just me, but I would never do this to anyone else. A cab driver, a hairdresser, no one. Deliberately make them wait as if I am royalty or something. If nothing else, perhaps it might make the PAX think twice before doing it again.


----------



## UberBastid

Abraxas79 said:


> I agree with you completely. Drivers are treated like garbage. I have a very simple rule. One way or another I am getting 15% tips on my total earnings. I feel that is a fair figure. Therefore, if I make $150.00 in one evening, I need $22.50 in tips. I don't think that is excessive at all. Every UBER driver that does a reasonable job, should be entitled to that much at least. Now the cheap PAX's aren't tipping at all. I get a $1.00 here or there, but it rarely amounts to 15%. I make up the deficit in cancellation fees. However, I choose my spots. The asshole smoking a cigarette, or chatting with his girlfriend on the busiest night I drive is getting hit. I don't answer the phone or respond to texts. I will be close by. They can get a refund from UBER if they wish.
> 
> I have been doing this ever since they introduced tipping and I have never had an issue with UBER. If they are aware of it, they do not seem to care. Maybe it just me, but I would never do this to anyone else. A cab driver, a hairdresser, no one. Deliberately make them wait as if I am royalty or something. If nothing else, perhaps it might make the PAX think twice before doing it again.


Well put.
And exactly right.
I get two or three canx's a night ... and I almost always wait for their next ping and get it. It's a tip as far as I'm concerned. 
It is our DUTY as faithful Uber drivers to educate our guests in the ways of Uber. It is my calling to enlighten my passengers on ride share etiquette and unwritten rules. 
From the pax's point of view - it is tuition.


----------



## GlenGreezy

at-007smartLP said:


> the illegal crowd is funny
> 
> its illegal to speed yet 99% do it
> 
> now which ones actually put pax life in danger more?
> 
> foh my car my rules not least $10 gross you not getting in it blind deaf dumb pretty ugly old mutt no mutt
> 
> no cap on hiring theres 20 ubers every square mile these days just show
> 
> approx miles & direction before driver accepts ping so show....
> 
> 4 miles NE
> 
> theyll get bounced till a driver who needs to head that way real efficient like, but that makes too much sense
> 
> $1.50 a mile .25 a minute minimum $10 gross everyone starts getting picked up again 100% acceptence 0% cancel rates
> 
> simple math gotta pay over costs, I don't care religion race area service dog drunk druggie pro all i care is if im being paid over costs if not its more get even then mad i don't care about the company or pax
> 
> they not customers if not paying $10 gross they thieve & uber is aiding & abetting theft of services while at the same time coercing labor with blank contracts
> 
> stand up outfit theft, slavery, rape culture, fraud....


You are so cute with the small town guy schtick
Lol


----------



## Demon

unitxero said:


> It's illegal to jay walk in NYC too, but we still do it anyway. Taxi/FHV refuse rides every single day here, so don't bet money on that rulebook for us TLC vehicles.


Your response is the same logic a child uses. You think it's OK for you to do something illegal because other people do illegal stuff?


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Demon said:


> Your response is the same logic a child uses. You think it's OK for you to do something illegal because other people do illegal stuff?


I don't think its whether someone thinks its "ok", but just pointing out that its unlikely that you are going to be pinched for the infraction, so you should go to your conscience on this.

Martin Luther King, if you'll remember back in the day, engaged in civil disobedience and sometimes refused to honor unjust laws too.


----------



## Demon

I_Like_Spam said:


> I don't think its whether someone thinks its "ok", but just pointing out that its unlikely that you are going to be pinched for the infraction, so you should go to your conscience on this.
> 
> Martin Luther King, if you'll remember back in the day, engaged in civil disobedience and sometimes refused to honor unjust laws too.


I have to bite on this one, please tell me what's unjust about not refusing a ride to another point in NYC. Looking forward to your answer.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Demon said:


> I have to bite on this one, please tell me what's unjust about not refusing a ride to another point in NYC. Looking forward to your answer.


No one should be able to force you to do something you don't want to do and don't believe that you are getting paid enough to do.

That's what the 13th Amendment is about, abolishing slavery. The idea of forcing folks to drive where they don't wish to go is just wrong. Unjust if you will.


----------



## Demon

I_Like_Spam said:


> No one should be able to force you to do something you don't want to do and don't believe that you are getting paid enough to do.
> 
> That's what the 13th Amendment is about, abolishing slavery. The idea of forcing folks to drive where they don't wish to go is just wrong. Unjust if you will.


But as a point of fact no one is forcing you to do that. No one is forcing anyone in NYC to be a cab or TNC driver, everyone voluntarily took that job. Let's keep in mind that it's a job, so they're getting paid, so it's not even close to slavery.
Have any reasons that it's unjust to not be able to refuse a ride to a destination in NYC that actually make sense?


----------



## Eric75G

I_Like_Spam said:


> No one should be able to force you to do something you don't want to do and don't believe that you are getting paid enough to do.
> 
> That's what the 13th Amendment is about, abolishing slavery. The idea of forcing folks to drive where they don't wish to go is just wrong. Unjust if you will.


Especially if those places compromise a driver's safety.


----------



## KenLV

Normally I don't take Line rides. At all. But it was so damn slow last night and the pickup was in the direction I was already heading (as was the dropoff, which is why I risked the bad rating). Anyway...

Another 3-peat...

Pax finally came running out right AFTER I cancelled for the second time.
Me "Sorry, on Line rides Lyft makes us cancel after 2 minutes. We're not allowed to wait since other riders are waiting."
Pax "That's OK, not your fault I should have been here."
M "OK, have a good night...." Ping... "Hey, that's you again."
P "Yep."
M "OK, get in."

She was actually really nice about it so I had a twinge of feeling bad (not guilt mind you, since I didn't do anything wrong, I just felt bad for her), but she knew she was wrong, admitted it, AND apologized to me while on the trip.

Didn't even revenge rate me!


----------



## Monkchoi

I remembered being cancelled by a pax during a surge and received higher than $3.75 rate (around $11). Has anyone experienced anything like that past or present?


----------



## SuzeCB

Another Uber Driver said:


> In the larger markets, cab drivers do not get paid if they do not haul customers. It might be different in the smaller markets.
> 
> Human beings are empirical creatures. It is their bitter experience that most customers do not tip. There was a magazine article a little while back that estimated that three per-cent of the customers tip. This is why the customer gets treated as he does.
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ............or get a cab. There is a cab line at Idlewild.
> 
> If it grows from the ground, has wings or swims, it does not go on my pizza (except for the tomato sauce, of course).
> 
> They do still at Idlewild, where the Original Poster landed.
> 
> I do not necessarily disagree with you on this. Do not tell them the destination and let the driver take a chance on hauling you or not. On the other hand, I understand the screening. I used to be against screening. After two trips in the middle of rush hour to a certain place in this area where it takes forever to get in rush hour, thus you are deprived of surges and rush hour bonuses, I understand the screening. I had one trip to the aforementioned place during rush hour in a constant, heavy downpour, which meant horrid traffic that took ninety minutes, for which Uber paid me only eighteen dollars. I missed all of the rush hour bonuses and got dragged away from surges. A week later, I got a similar trip from almost the same place to the aforementioned place, again in rush hour. At least, this time, there was no rain. The traffic was not as bad, but it was bad. It took me a little over forty five minutes and paid only fourteen dollars. I lost at least two rush hour bonuses and got dragged away from surges. Usually, I do not downrate a passenger because of his destination, but I one-starred both of those passengers. After getting reamed like that, I began to understand the Shirlington Shuffle and screening. When Uber decides to stop paying 1979 cab rates and starts to pay 2018 cab rates, I will start to play fair. Until then, the public be damned, I am in business to make a profit.
> 
> The difference with me is that I will screen against long trips. I do not want the long trips unless it is at least a 1,8 surge. Even then, I prefer the short and mediocre.
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THE ABOVE^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> If Uber would compensate me adequately for the ninety minute ride that I cited _*super*_, I would not have to screen. If all that I am going to get for a ninety minute trip that takes me away from surges and makes it so that I miss rush hour per trip bonuses is eighteen dollars, I need to ensure that I never get a trip like that, again.
> 
> If Uber wants to pay me 1979 cab rates, let the clock go back to 1979 when I was a young man.
> 
> That was the smart move.
> 
> At ldlewild, he must get one from the line.
> 
> This is precisely what I did as a dispatcher. If I had to give a guy a bad job, I did everything that I could to throw him a bone. You would get some of these sharpshooters and other assorted crybabies who used to caterwaul about it, but I used to tell them that if they would stop whining about everything, they might get a bone here and there, as well. I did make exceptions for sharpshooters, job thieves, crybabies, payola boys (I had NO mercy on them) and drivers who would not cover their jobs. I used to go out of my way to find the worst jobs for them.
> 
> For most drivers, though, if I had to give them a garbage job, I made it up to them.
> 
> This is where call assignment fails compared to real dispatch.
> 
> Given Uber's garbage rates, often it is more profitable not to haul a customer than to haul one. But, since Uber is NOT a transportation company, it is a "technology" company, that should not matter.
> 
> Both
> 
> In my market, if the driver is driving away from my address, Uber gives me that check box when I cancel. It asks me why I am cancelling and that is one of the options. I do not get charged the cancellation when I check that box.
> 
> While I feel bad for your customers, you can not pay 2018 bills on 1979 cab rates.
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Everybody told Samuel Gompers and the Cigar Makers something similar.
> 
> That used to be a common trick that the public pulled when calling a cab. They would lie about the destination in order to get a cab. One of the advantages to the customer of call assignment over real dispatch is that on electronic call assignment, there is no dispatcher with a long memory.
> 
> To be sure, when I dispatched, if I had a cab for a customer who pulled this stunt, be it once or all the time, I would send it. As a rule, these customers would pay for their cabs, so, if I had the cab, why should I not send it? We had a policy, that customers hated, of time calls for The Doggies, the Choo-Choo or the Airport. People used to lie to get the time call. They got away with it once. After that, I was not too particular about being to time for the liars. I would send the cab, if I had one, but, I would make no effort to have it there to time or "stage" it early. If the driver showed up ten minutes late, I was not too worried.
> 
> Now, if it were snowing, raining, a big convention were in town or demand was high for some other reason, the liars' calls were pretty low on my priority list.
> 
> For Uber, though, you, as a user, need not worry about this. You have no dispatcher with a long memory. Being a good dispatcher required a l ong memory, for more than one reason.


I have a long, pretty damn accurate memory and used to dispatch.

Yep. Lie to me once, rider or driver, and you'd lose for it. Be honest and make my life easier while fielding calls an radio's and paper work and an owner that constantly wanted to "chat", and I'll make sure to remember it when the good stuff comes in.

Try to blame me for something YOU did? You'd be lucky to make $20 in a 12-hour shift... and I knew how to cover my ass on that and make it look like your fault.


----------



## PKing

GlenGreezy said:


> This is the apps fault. If you are in JFK and it says your driver is 12 minutes away... he's TWO WHOLE NEIGHBORHOODS OVER.
> 
> HE SHOULD NEVER HAVE GOTTEN THAT RIDE UNLESS IT WAS SURGE/ PT.
> 
> The app should either juice the fare to make a 12 minute pick up in queens worth it or tell you nothing is available.


The app said he was 12 min away, but showed his location as a lot adjacent to the terminal

So I posted last week about being at JFK and having 3 separate Uber drivers cancel on me. I flew out of JFK again this weekend and came home last night. However this weekend, I had no problems. I parked my car in long term parking and skipped the cancelling assholes. So congratulations. You made your $4 cancellation fee and lost a good tipping customer.


----------



## GlenGreezy

PKing said:


> The app said he was 12 min away, but showed his location as a lot adjacent to the terminal
> 
> So I posted last week about being at JFK and having 3 separate Uber drivers cancel on me. I flew out of JFK again this weekend and came home last night. However this weekend, I had no problems. I parked my car in long term parking and skipped the cancelling assholes. So congratulations. You made your $4 cancellation fee and lost a good tipping customer.


Nobody. Cares.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

PKing said:


> I parked my car in long term parking and skipped the cancelling assholes. So congratulations. You made your $4 cancellation fee and lost a good tipping customer.


The individual drivers didn't lose anything. Uber lost a customer, the chance of the canceling drivers ever seeing you again was pretty slim.

The fact that you chose to park your car instead of taking one of the other services at the airport- limo's, black cars, cabs- shows you are pretty tight with the buck- which is fine BTW.

The thing is, however, when you go for a bargain basement priced service like uber x, you lose something as far as dependability. There is a reason why the fares are so low.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

SuzeCB said:


> Lie to me once, driver, and you'd lose for it.


It was the most fun messing with the drivers with the rubber hoods and the Fleet Lawyers.

If I had a decent job and a known longhooder were bidding on it, I used to back him up a few blocks. Now, if it were a garbage job, I used to stretch his hood for him a few more blocks. The other drivers knew who had a rubber hood, as well, so they used to check the longhooders. If the other driver got there first, I would let him take the job. The catch was that he had to check with me. If I had stretched the guy's hood into a garbage job, a "let it go" was sufficient.........which brings me to the Fleet Lawyers..............

Those guys used to check EVERY job on which they bid. If I had given the job to a known rubberhooder and a Fleet Lawyer went to check on him, I used to tell the Fleet Lawyer to take it. In reality, the Fleet Lawyer was checking on ME. I loved burning Fleet Lawyers for that.

Another way to burn a Fleet Lawyer, as well as a sharpshooter or some other annoying type of driver was that you would take a bunch of bids. In the middle of that, you would acknowledge a non-existent cab number. You put out all of the calls, including one to the fake number that was, say, two blocks from where the Fleet Lawyer bid. Of course, the Fleet Lawyer went to check it. The Fleet Lawyer would sit there for quite some time wondering why the people never came out of the address. I did have one Fleet Lawyer come in and demand to see the ticket. Of course, there was none. He filed a complaint on me, but, I told the higher-ups that I had given a non-existent job to a non-existent cab number and there was no rule against that. I added that everyone knew that this guy was a sharpshooter and a Fleet Lawyer and that if he could not mind his own business, it was his own damned fault that he suffered the consequences of that. The higher-ups had to agree. It cured him of his sharpshooting with me, but not the other dispatchers.

I do not know where in Jersey you dispatched, but, in the Capital of Your Nation, rubberhooding was TRIPLE stupid.

1. While your tailights are trying to catch up with your hood, you pass all of these street hails (in an urban environment, street hails are everywhere.

2. While your tailights are trying to catch up with your hood, the dispatcher is dropping calls in front of you, in back of you and on either side of you.

3. By the time that you get there, assuming that they are still there, it could be a garbage job. You passed all of those calls and street hails for a garbage job. At the worst, you could have gotten a garbage job right where you were instead of having to chase it.


----------



## Adieu

PKing said:


> Last night I arrived at the airport at 10:30 and ordered an Uber on the app. There was a car at the airport and I was told he would be there in 12 min. I watched the app as he drove around the terminal. He called, confirmed the pick up location and I waited. He looped around to the lot he was in when I called him and stopped moving. I waited. 30 minutes after the original call he called me back to say he was having car trouble and that I should cancel. I did.
> 
> I then ordered a seperate car. That driver called and I again confirmed my location and destination. He was located in the same lot as the first driver. It said he would be there in 12 min About 5 min later I saw the car begin to move on the app. It made a few turns and then stopped. I continued to wait. About 20 min later he called and said he had gotten a flat tire. I cancelled.
> 
> I went to the app and ordered a 3rd car. It confirmed that a 3rd car was now en route. The app indicated the car was not moving. I waited a few minutes and then called the driver. No response. I went to the app and sent him a message No response I called him again No response. It was now after midnight and I had been standing on the sidewalk at JFK
> 
> To all the drivers that complain about tips, this is how we get treated


This is what happens after 3 poor blokes wait for 3 hours to get a fare... and instead get you going down the street, or 5 miles down the biggest traffic jam

Hint: text "short ride but $20 cash tip, please reply if that works for you so I don't cancel --- we just wanna go HOME friend"

PS if they were willing to wait 30 minutes and immitate driving towards you, you better BELIEVE he's been there at least 3 hours



Rakos said:


> So you're saying...
> 
> it's OK to cheat...8>O


It's not JUST a-ok... it's also SUPER-FUN~!!!!


----------



## dubz

Uber fun!


----------



## UberBastid

Adieu said:


> It's not JUST a-ok... it's also SUPER-FUN~!!!!


See what Uber has turned us in to?


----------



## Adieu

UberBastid said:


> See what Uber has turned us in to?


Who says I wasn't malicious before??

I always wanted a job messing with people... perhaps a Black PR firm or some sort of smear-campaigning thing...


----------



## UberBastid

Adieu said:


> Who says I wasn't malicious before??
> 
> ..


But, you gotta admit, Uber has nudged some of us with a proclivity to high-jinx in the first place to sharpen our skills even further and develop new and exciting ways to further a state of Chaos. 
In fact - that could be a mission statement.


----------



## Adieu

You're learning, dark padawan.


----------



## Demon

I_Like_Spam said:


> The individual drivers didn't lose anything. Uber lost a customer, the chance of the canceling drivers ever seeing you again was pretty slim.
> 
> The fact that you chose to park your car instead of taking one of the other services at the airport- limo's, black cars, cabs- shows you are pretty tight with the buck- which is fine BTW.
> 
> The thing is, however, when you go for a bargain basement priced service like uber x, you lose something as far as dependability. There is a reason why the fares are so low.


I don't think I could shake my head harder at a post if I tried.


----------



## metal_orion

Last month I was driving late at night on a thursady or friday can't remember, but it snowed heavily that night in Chicago. After dropping off two gentlemen to their hotel in downtown after a long airport trip I got an uber x request down the street and I thought "sweet an uber x ride" then when I approach the pick up location I see a group of three a guy and two women and one was heavily drunk that couldn't even walk and she was being carried by her friend immediately canceled in front of their faces. I'd let some other driver more desperate than me handle that.


----------



## Eric75G

metal_orion said:


> Last month I was driving late at night on a thursady or friday can't remember, but it snowed heavily that night in Chicago. After dropping off two gentlemen to their hotel in downtown after a long airport trip I got an uber x request down the street and I thought "sweet an uber x ride" then when I approach the pick up location I see a group of three a guy and two women and one was heavily drunk that couldn't even walk and she was being carried by her friend immediately canceled in front of their faces. I'd let some other driver more desperate than me handle that.


Same thing happened to me one night. 
Girl was so drunk she fell down in the parking lot as she exited the bar that over served her. Two guys helped her up and were directing her to my car. I rolled down my window and told them to cancel because I was not going to put that girl in my car in that condition. I got some flack from the guys because after all, "she needed a ride." I told them that's fine and they could most certainly call another driver but I wasn't taking her. So, they cancelled, I got my fee and off I went to find another rider who percentage wise wasn't likely to puke in my car.


----------



## veeRob

Eric75G said:


> Same thing happened to me one night.
> Girl was so drunk she fell down in the parking lot as she exited the bar that over served her. Two guys helped her up and were directing her to my car. I rolled down my window and told them to cancel because I was not going to put that girl in my car in that condition. I got some flack from the guys because after all, "she needed a ride." I told them that's fine and they could most certainly call another driver but I wasn't taking her. So, they cancelled, I got my fee and off I went to find another rider who percentage wise wasn't likely to puke in my car.


I used to try to be nice like that... until two different passengers took their anger out on my vehicle. Now I just turn off GPS and go around the corner.


----------



## UberBastid

Picked up a guy yesterday about 4pm. 
He was at DMV. And toes on the curb.
He described that he sent a request and it was accepted and the car didn't move. He waited about 20 minutes, sent a text - no response. Made a call - didn't answer. He said he was very patient because the pix of the driver showed an old guy and he figured maybe he had to stop to pee, or gas or what ever. But, finally he cancelled and pinged me. 
I told him he will incur a $5 charge and he shrugged and said "I know but what can I do". 
I told him that he had just been ripped off for five bucks. He said that today had cost him about $150 that he didn't really have and went on to explain that he was a truck driver and his medical papers were not filled out correctly and when he got to the CHP inspection station they parked him. He had to go into Redding to a doc that would do it same day, then to DMV and get it cleared. He was on his way back to the truck to get back to work. 
When we got back to the truck I showed him how to call up the ride on his ap, and ask for a refund and complain about the drivers actions. 
I explained to him that it prolly won't get the driver deactivated, but that if it happens too much - it may get considered. If this guy gets one or two of these types of complaints a week - I think that Uber will can him for any minor infraction. 

I am all about getting to the pin, starting the clock and collecting my fee after five minutes. BUT, this kind of crap is not good. 

BTW: He said he'd give me the $5 he was going to get back, and he did, with another $5 of his own as a tip. Fifteen minute ride paid over $20.


----------



## metal_orion

Eric75G said:


> Same thing happened to me one night.
> Girl was so drunk she fell down in the parking lot as she exited the bar that over served her. Two guys helped her up and were directing her to my car. I rolled down my window and told them to cancel because I was not going to put that girl in my car in that condition. I got some flack from the guys because after all, "she needed a ride." I told them that's fine and they could most certainly call another driver but I wasn't taking her. So, they cancelled, I got my fee and off I went to find another rider who percentage wise wasn't likely to puke in my car.


I admire you for doing that and getting away with it. I wouldn't have the balls to tell them in their face to cancel themselves. basically you gave them the middle finger and took their money away lol. I would rather not confront them, cancel and drive away.


----------



## Eugene73

when uber stops sending me to the bad hoods and far away places with no chance of scoring a deadhead ride back only then i will stop screening where they are going.


----------



## Emp9

osii said:


> I'm really tired of picking up pax who have been screwed over by drivers playing the cancel game. Some other driver eventually picks up those pax and guess what?? There is an infinitesimal chance of getting a tip out of that pax. And they ***** to us about it and probably low rate us because you wanted to make $4 for doing nothing.
> 
> Now I know most of them don't tip anyway, but still . . .
> 
> And of course I know some of them never come out and it's legit. But I know a lot of you guys make a sport out of cancelling on pax. Please know you are screwing over the next guy or gal who will eventually pick up sooner or later.


if you tired of it, simply stop picking them up. im not driving 8 miles spending 20 min + total and gas to make $4.


----------



## Uberdaddyo

I got a ping and stopped across the street from here location which is a popular bar and called the girl. She answered and came out with her stumbling drunk friend and were being escorted out by two cops. I hung up, cancelled, and drove off.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Uberdaddyo said:


> I got a ping and stopped across the street from here location which is a popular bar and called the girl. She answered and came out with her stumbling drunk friend and were being escorted out by two cops. I hung up, cancelled, and drove off.


That would be a wise cancel.


----------



## dirtylee

Uberdaddyo said:


> I got a ping and stopped across the street from here location which is a popular bar and called the girl. She answered and came out with her stumbling drunk friend and were being escorted out by two cops. I hung up, cancelled, and drove off.


One of my most eventful rides is when I picked up a guy who managed to talk his way out of getting arrested. Dude got a little too real & very drunk in an uptight neighborhood. It was a scene. 3 cop cars, people on the lawn in front of a literally $5m+ mansion, i swoop in & whisk him away UberX style.


----------



## Uberdaddyo

Lol just like the movies but less glamorous


----------



## Adieu

dirtylee said:


> One of my most eventful rides is when I picked up a guy who managed to talk his way out of getting arrested. Dude got a little too real & very drunk in an uptight neighborhood. It was a scene. 3 cop cars, people on the lawn in front of a literally $5m+ mansion, i swoop in & whisk him away UberX style.


Typical rich suburb scene, "cops break up a noisy party".

Getting arrested in such situations actually takes some effort.


----------



## Rakos

I had one a couple weeks ago...

Late night call to bar...

Get there and rider jumps in...

Lets go he says...8>)

After were moving He starts in...

"you have no idea what you saved me from"...

Apparently he tried to dance...

With someones gf...

Developed into a brawl...

When he stepped outside...

He got cold cocked...it was on...

Cops were on the way...

"You showed at the perfect time"...he says...

Took him 30 miles home...

"I'll tip you in the app"...he says...

Mission accomplished...

Butt...no tip...8>(

Rakos


----------



## Adieu

Rakos said:


> I had one a couple weeks ago...
> 
> Late night call to bar...
> 
> Get there and rider jumps in...
> 
> Lets go he says...8>)
> 
> After were moving He starts in...
> 
> "you have no idea what you saved me from"...
> 
> Apparently he tried to dance...
> 
> With someones gf...
> 
> Developed into a brawl...
> 
> When he stepped outside...
> 
> He got cold cocked...it was on...
> 
> Cops were on the way...
> 
> "You showed at the perfect time"...he says...
> 
> Took him 30 miles home...
> 
> "I'll tip you in the app"...he says...
> 
> Mission accomplished...
> 
> Butt...no tip...8>(
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 201562


Anybody who mentions a bad day should be preemptively 1*'d


----------



## melusine3

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> As time goes on, I keep getting reminded of why cabs charge what they charge and some of the way cabbies behave, it gets clearer and clearer each time. smp
> 
> Happy motoring!


I describe this to passengers all the time. I tell them there's a reason taxis charge(d) so much, that they have to take into account the drive to pick people up (I emphasize that we are not compensated for that mileage, so it comes out of the ten cents "profit" more in some areas, but not by much; that there is a reason taxis are so heavyweight and bulky - modern cars are NOT made for this type of heavy driving and the wear and tear is extreme; and that if we are taken far out of town, we are not compensated for that either. I then give them the 100 mile drive/200 miles round trip for a fee of $xx.oo or so). It may get me a lower star rating, but I believe someone has to tell the truth about this racket.

Not to mention when they say "taxis are SO DIRTY!" and I have to stop myself from saying "WHO DO YOU THINK MAKES THE TAXIS DIRTY IN THE FIRST PLACE?"

Taxis deserve every penny they charge and every tip they earn.



Abraxas79 said:


> I think this dude is some sort of troll. Drivers making less than minimum wage do not want the hassle of paying tolls and trying to get repaid from UBER, do not want to drive to a dangerous neighborhood, do not want to pick up grocery runs, etc. There a million and one reasons why a driver might call or text the PAX in advance. I think it is far better for the driver to cancel as soon as they know the score, rather than canceling when they arrive at the pickup. If some asshole is going to try to overload my vehicle, I want to know about that as soon as I get the trip request, not when I waste time and fuel driving to the pick-up. If the PAX is a minor, I want to know about that right away, so I cancel and again not waste my time and gas driving out there.
> 
> You seem to be under the mistaken impression that a driver is obligated to pick every trip request that they receive. Nothing could be further from the truth. If I see a bunch of drunk young girls running towards my car, that is an automatic cancel, every time. No exceptions. I do not normally drive bar hours, but nowadays this situation can arise at any hour of the day.
> 
> Before running around calling drivers scumbags, I think it is better for you to drive some more and find out for yourself that when you have a problem with a PAX, you are on your own. You keep accepting all requests, it will not be long in coming. I hope you like the feeling of a jet stream of vomit hitting the back of your neck, or better yet, someone soiling themselves in your car. After that happens, come back to the forums and tell us about scumbag drivers.


If it's a school address, absolutely I will call or text to make sure they're old enough. "Are you 18 years or older?" "Yes" "Do you have ID?" She cancelled. Once it was a mother who answered, said she was ordering for her teen. I said I couldn't do it, she said OTHER UBER DRIVERS DO IT and I said I couldn't, it is illegal, she needed to cancel to avoid a fee.



Aerodrifting said:


> I don't think the driver gets to see the look of a customer until they get into the car, So I don't know where you pulled that from.
> Drivers are contractors, They can totally refuse a trip if it is not working for them, Whether it's not paying, Or the rider's rating is outlining low. This is perfectly legal, That is what contractors are.


You should get a good look of your rider before you unlock your door. They could be sloppy drunk, could be under aged (I've had bad experiences with the latter getting in my car and then being obnoxious about my telling them I can't give them a ride and they need to get out DOOR SLAM). Or, a person could present with a nasty attitude, and guess what? You don't HAVE to give them a ride.


----------



## melusine3

at-007smartLP said:


> they cant
> 
> they used to fire for acceptance rate a judge said nope, now they cant
> 
> it will happen with cancel rates too, you cant say work for free 80+% of the time or youre fired if you cancel too much
> 
> if they did thats coerced labor it literally fots the definition of slavery havent gotten a cancel warning in over a year
> 
> dont think uber doesn't knoe exactly what its doing all the stuff we do know you really think they not skimming off millions of rides a day like an old Vegas casino? a mile here a minute there? they cash flow is bigger than amazons with 90% less costs, watehouses, min wage, buildings, shipping, inventory.....
> 
> its buy out or bail out its been an obvious ponzi scam going on 2 years now
> 
> i always dont charge rider cancel theyll get caught eventually thats scummy far as i see it im not paid till rider inside my car so im under no obligation to do anything till i get the details of my contract, then i decide so if its $10+ you get a ride if not oh well im a Man not a child


Interestingly, I compared my Uber fare with a rider the other day and his said I drove almost 2 miles more than it showed on my app.



Abraxas79 said:


> I agree with you completely. Drivers are treated like garbage. I have a very simple rule. One way or another I am getting 15% tips on my total earnings. I feel that is a fair figure. Therefore, if I make $150.00 in one evening, I need $22.50 in tips. I don't think that is excessive at all. Every UBER driver that does a reasonable job, should be entitled to that much at least. Now the cheap PAX's aren't tipping at all. I get a $1.00 here or there, but it rarely amounts to 15%. I make up the deficit in cancellation fees. However, I choose my spots. The asshole smoking a cigarette, or chatting with his girlfriend on the busiest night I drive is getting hit. I don't answer the phone or respond to texts. I will be close by. They can get a refund from UBER if they wish.
> 
> I have been doing this ever since they introduced tipping and I have never had an issue with UBER. If they are aware of it, they do not seem to care. Maybe it just me, but I would never do this to anyone else. A cab driver, a hairdresser, no one. Deliberately make them wait as if I am royalty or something. If nothing else, perhaps it might make the PAX think twice before doing it again.


I arrived at a hair salon, I always text "I'm here!" because the app will on occasion lag in notifying the rider. Response, "I'll be out in 5" no please, no thank you, no hi how are you. CANCEL. Apparently under the impression it is my duty to wait for his lazy a$$ for five minutes.


----------



## jfinks

melusine3 said:


> Interestingly, I compared my Uber fare with a rider the other day and his said I drove almost 2 miles more than it showed on my app.
> 
> I arrived at a hair salon, I always text "I'm here!" because the app will on occasion lag in notifying the rider. Response, "I'll be out in 5" no please, no thank you, no hi how are you. CANCEL. Apparently under the impression it is my duty to wait for his lazy a$$ for five minutes.


Need to make wait time a dollar a minute.


----------



## melusine3

metal_orion said:


> Last month I was driving late at night on a thursady or friday can't remember, but it snowed heavily that night in Chicago. After dropping off two gentlemen to their hotel in downtown after a long airport trip I got an uber x request down the street and I thought "sweet an uber x ride" then when I approach the pick up location I see a group of three a guy and two women and one was heavily drunk that couldn't even walk and she was being carried by her friend immediately canceled in front of their faces. I'd let some other driver more desperate than me handle that.


UberX is only 4 person ride and there were 5? Should have cancelled and noted the discrepancy. Cheap Bastards!



metal_orion said:


> I admire you for doing that and getting away with it. I wouldn't have the balls to tell them in their face to cancel themselves. basically you gave them the middle finger and took their money away lol. I would rather not confront them, cancel and drive away.


Rides that I simply don't want to do and cancel, I always note "do not charge rider"


----------



## SuzeCB

Eugene73 said:


> when uber stops sending me to the bad hoods and far away places with no chance of scoring a deadhead ride back only then i will stop screening where they are going.


Keep screening and eventually they'll stop... It's happened to a couple of people on this forum.


----------



## Michael1230nj

Julescase said:


> I am appalled at some of the stories I hear from pax - having drivers accept their requests then seeing them drive in the opposite direction, drivers not answering their phone or text when a frantic passenger is trying to reach them, all sorts of l shady shit that is so obviously not right....
> 
> The worst scenario that I'll never forget is a passenger and his wife who flew in from Hawaii (where they live) to Los Angeles to see a well-known oncologist for a very rare type of cancer that this poor guy had. Flew all the way to LA th e day before the appointment, they were ready to go 2 hours before the actual appointment time, called for an Uber, the driver didn't budge for 5 minutes and then when he did start driving, he drove in the opposite direction of their hotel where they wanted to be picked up. They called the guy, he didn't answer. texted him, he didn't answer. this went on for 20 minutes so then they only had about an hour and a half before the appointment. The wife, on her phone, ordered another ride and literally the same goddamn thing happened with her ride, it was accepted, the guy barely moved, and when he did he didn't try to drive towards their pick up location. Finally the pax canceled the trip on his phone, he was charged a cancellation fee (which is outrageous), and then by the time they ordered the third trip, prices were surging at 2.7x, which is when I accepted the trip.
> 
> So I pull in to pick them up, they looked stressed out but of course I didn't know any of this crap that went down when I first arrived, they were happy to see me but understandably pissed off at the same time, not at me but at the shadiness of the other two drivers. I could feel the rage bubbling up inside me as they told me the entire story, we were now pressed for time having to go from Hollywood to Westwood in the middle of rush hour traffic for this appointment that it took them a month to get. I told them to dispute both cancellation fees with Uber, and I told them to explain exactly what happened - that the drivers didn't budge at first and then drove in the opposite direction with clearly no intention of picking them up. For me, it was pretty obvious that these two drivers (guys or girls) probably knew that rates would go up and decided to catch a cancellation fee rather than take a long trip at a low surge. I forgot to mention that this was a "45+ minute drive", and Uber gave that warning when the ride request came through.
> 
> These two people were so incredibly nice and fun, they tipped me over 50% on their first trip to the hospital, and then we arranged it so I would pick them up after the appointment and give them a little mini tour of Los Angeles on the way back to their hotel, which they paid me $40 in cash for, it was a 35-minute return trip and it was something that I love doing anyway. (It would have paid MAXIMUM $12 through Uber) So all in all I made about $90 just through that couple, they were so appreciative and they had so much fun - they were beaming and seemed so happy, which made me happy, considering the shit they went through earlier.
> 
> Moral of the story is that I happened to get lucky and these passengers were forgiving and didn't take their frustration out on me, but I really can't blame people when they are angry about something they have so little control over.
> 
> Be nice.,





Julescase said:


> I am appalled at some of the stories I hear from pax - having drivers accept their requests then seeing them drive in the opposite direction, drivers not answering their phone or text when a frantic passenger is trying to reach them, all sorts of l shady shit that is so obviously not right....
> 
> The worst scenario that I'll never forget is a passenger and his wife who flew in from Hawaii (where they live) to Los Angeles to see a well-known oncologist for a very rare type of cancer that this poor guy had. Flew all the way to LA th e day before the appointment, they were ready to go 2 hours before the actual appointment time, called for an Uber, the driver didn't budge for 5 minutes and then when he did start driving, he drove in the opposite direction of their hotel where they wanted to be picked up. They called the guy, he didn't answer. texted him, he didn't answer. this went on for 20 minutes so then they only had about an hour and a half before the appointment. The wife, on her phone, ordered another ride and literally the same goddamn thing happened with her ride, it was accepted, the guy barely moved, and when he did he didn't try to drive towards their pick up location. Finally the pax canceled the trip on his phone, he was charged a cancellation fee (which is outrageous), and then by the time they ordered the third trip, prices were surging at 2.7x, which is when I accepted the trip.
> 
> So I pull in to pick them up, they looked stressed out but of course I didn't know any of this crap that went down when I first arrived, they were happy to see me but understandably pissed off at the same time, not at me but at the shadiness of the other two drivers. I could feel the rage bubbling up inside me as they told me the entire story, we were now pressed for time having to go from Hollywood to Westwood in the middle of rush hour traffic for this appointment that it took them a month to get. I told them to dispute both cancellation fees with Uber, and I told them to explain exactly what happened - that the drivers didn't budge at first and then drove in the opposite direction with clearly no intention of picking them up. For me, it was pretty obvious that these two drivers (guys or girls) probably knew that rates would go up and decided to catch a cancellation fee rather than take a long trip at a low surge. I forgot to mention that this was a "45+ minute drive", and Uber gave that warning when the ride request came through.
> 
> These two people were so incredibly nice and fun, they tipped me over 50% on their first trip to the hospital, and then we arranged it so I would pick them up after the appointment and give them a little mini tour of Los Angeles on the way back to their hotel, which they paid me $40 in cash for, it was a 35-minute return trip and it was something that I love doing anyway. (It would have paid MAXIMUM $12 through Uber) So all in all I made about $90 just through that couple, they were so appreciative and they had so much fun - they were beaming and seemed so happy, which made me happy, considering the shit they went through earlier.
> 
> Moral of the story is that I happened to get lucky and these passengers were forgiving and didn't take their frustration out on me, but I really can't blame people when they are angry about something they have so little control over.
> 
> Be nice.,


Forward the part where they paid you Cash to Uber. Let's see how they appreciate your exemplary Behavior


----------



## Karen Stein

As should be clear from this forum, there are plenty of SadSacks out there who fail to grasp what we're all about. 

Uber is all about transporting people. Serving customers. Whether they're going a few blocks to the laundromat or cruising to the next city, we're there to make it happen.

When I started driving, my biggest worry was the customers; a sour customer can ruin your day. Fortunately, I haven't had any of those. 

Next on my list of cares was my fellow drivers. It's very hard to work with a customer who has had a bad experience. Fortunately I rarely hear bad things about the other drivers. When I do hear something bad, it's something minor.

One complaint that I hear repeatedly comes from fares in a certain outlying part of town. Folks will tell me of the previous drivers who cancelled halfway there. This puzzles me, as the typical pick-up is from a truck stop, and the fare is a truck driver coming into town. I'll take those $10 trips all day!


----------



## Julescase

Michael1230nj said:


> Forward the part where they paid you Cash to Uber. Let's see how they appreciate your exemplary Behavior


Ooooohhh I'm terrified! Lolol I *WISH* they'd deactivate me.

Will Uber be investigating with my UP screen name? Hah hah.


----------



## UberBastid

Julescase said:


> Ooooohhh I'm terrified! Lolol I *WISH* they'd deactivate me.
> 
> Will Uber be investigating with my UP screen name? Hah hah.


Jules:
I like your previous avatar much better.
It more accurately reflects your attitude.
Which, btw, I for one appreciate.

Kind of a hybrid 30 yr old black belt x 14 yr old hormonal female.


----------



## RipCityWezay

Be where the dot is under the allotted time or find another ride.

We are adults.

If you can’t work a ride share app please continue to try and also continue not driving a car.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

PKing said:


> I'll type it again, and I'll go slow this time. The second car never left the lot he was parked in. So tewll me again how I was in the wrong place


I once pulled up to a pax after driving 5 minutes to his location and he told me he was about to cancel since the app showed my car hadn't moved.


----------



## UberBastid

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I once pulled up to a pax after driving 5 minutes to his location and he told me he was about to cancel since the app showed my car hadn't moved.


Very common here (Sacramento division).
I have had pax get in the car once and say: "Look. The ap shows you doing donuts in a church parking lot a mile away." She was right. More than once pax got in the car and told me I am supposed to be five minutes out. I tell them that "that's where my heart is."
Now, when I pull up, if I don't see signs of life after about 90 seconds I send a "Your Uber car has arrived" text. Sometimes they don't know we're there.


----------



## Juggalo9er

UberBastid said:


> Very common here (Sacramento division).
> I have had pax get in the car once and say: "Look. The ap shows you doing donuts in a church parking lot a mile away." She was right. More than once pax got in the car and told me I am supposed to be five minutes out. I tell them that "that's where my heart is."
> Now, when I pull up, if I don't see signs of life after about 90 seconds I send a "Your Uber car has arrived" text. Sometimes they don't know we're there.


I hope they don't know I am there, cancel fee pays better


----------



## at-007smartLP

Karen Stein said:


> As should be clear from this forum, there are plenty of SadSacks out there who fail to grasp what we're all about.
> 
> Uber is all about transporting people. Serving customers. Whether they're going a few blocks to the laundromat or cruising to the next city, we're there to make it happen.
> 
> When I started driving, my biggest worry was the customers; a sour customer can ruin your day. Fortunately, I haven't had any of those.
> 
> Next on my list of cares was my fellow drivers. It's very hard to work with a customer who has had a bad experience. Fortunately I rarely hear bad things about the other drivers. When I do hear something bad, it's something minor.
> 
> One complaint that I hear repeatedly comes from fares in a certain outlying part of town. Folks will tell me of the previous drivers who cancelled halfway there. This puzzles me, as the typical pick-up is from a truck stop, and the fare is a truck driver coming into town. I'll take those $10 trips all day!


if they are not going 10+ miles or the ride doesnt gross $10 in 2018 THEY ARE NOT CUSTOMERS THEY ARE THIEVES using UBER TO AID & ABETT THEFT OF SERVICES.

poor people arent supposed to afford private drivers & chauferres to the laundrymat lmao, cabs arent meant to be used daily...

1star to let other drivers know its a pis non tipper that doesn't cover cost & the choice to ignore & unmatch so the idiot drop outs get stuck with them

humans in the 90s gave friends & family $10 gas for rides foh with that illegal ish

you are not my fellow driver you are my competition, i want you to have the slave rides because that means theres a 96% chance you will no longer be my competition by years end by ubers own design, they want stupid desperate people working for free, slavery is extremely profitable to those skimming off the top

news, fines, numbers, & lost law suits doesn't lie if you support uber you support organized crime & slavery, organized crime rewards the earners not the peons/patsies

$10 is the minimum to earn minimum wage after expenses if you're happy with that youre from a developing country or a senior citizen who should be saying hello at walmart not behind the wheel transporting people with diminishing faculties the exact people uber targets.


----------



## Transporter_011

For me its pretty simple, if the pax is at a bar or restaurant and its 10pm or later, I text them and call them and if they do not respond to either one I will immediately cancel the ride as soon as the app says to cancel if no show. At other times of the day I'm usually more flexible with this and sometimes will wait 10 minutes or so if its a black car or SUV trip, but when it comes to dealing with uber select and drunk people I'm not going to waste much time.


----------



## iheartuber

osii said:


> I'm really tired of picking up pax who have been screwed over by drivers playing the cancel game. Some other driver eventually picks up those pax and guess what?? There is an infinitesimal chance of getting a tip out of that pax. And they ***** to us about it and probably low rate us because you wanted to make $4 for doing nothing.
> 
> Now I know most of them don't tip anyway, but still . . .
> 
> And of course I know some of them never come out and it's legit. But I know a lot of you guys make a sport out of cancelling on pax. Please know you are screwing over the next guy or gal who will eventually pick up sooner or later.


I don't get how a driver can play a game to collect a cancel fee. There's really no way to collect a fee unless you arrive, and the pax is 5 min late (UberX) or 2 min late (pool). If the pax is legit late, that's on them to pay the fee.


----------



## Abraxas79

iheartuber said:


> I don't get how a driver can play a game to collect a cancel fee. There's really no way to collect a fee unless you arrive, and the pax is 5 min late (UberX) or 2 min late (pool). If the pax is legit late, that's on them to pay the fee.


Its three minutes in the city that I drive. After two minutes, they have one minute of charged "Waiting" time, which is peanuts. After two minutes with no text or call, I am already starting to get irritated with the PAX and may hit them with fee unless there is a healthy surge going. Usually, the car slowly starts moving at the 2min mark.

If it is a good distance and a good surge, the PAX has called me and I have nothing else pressing, will wait 10 minutes or more.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

As I see the driver approaching, my happy ass is flipping on the outside light, locking the door, and walking outside to the car. My driver does not wait and I tip through the app always..... period. Respect from the driver is paramount and I tend receive it in spades when I am out and in their car in the first 30 seconds.


----------



## Abraxas79

The other thing I would add, that as I driver, can you count the number of times you have been screwed out of a legitimate cancellation fee?. You can send emails to the cows come home to support but they will never reverse it. So the driver is understandably angry and says to herself, "That's fine UBER, I will get a fee from the next customer or maybe two fees for all my aggravation." I am not saying that is the right thing to do, but I can understand it. 

Support should review the driver's record and if they see he doesn't have that many cancellation fees, has been with UBER for some time now, decent rating etc then Just pay the damn $4.00, even if it is not technically correct from your end. They are too stupid to do that though. At least I have never been able to get them too. As a result, both drive and customer will ultimately suffer.


----------



## Leo1983

There’s a ****** bear me (Emilio) I’ve had atleast 30 requests from this guy. Accepted recorded and reported every single one.


----------



## Leo1983

Leo1983 said:


> There's a ****** bear me (Emilio) I've had atleast 30 requests from this guy. Accepted recorded and reported every single one.


Lol why censor the word DBag? It's just a bag full of vinegar and salt water used to wash away vaginal infections and keep hookers ****able.
Like jeez free country much?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Monkchoi said:


> I remembered being cancelled by a pax during a surge and received higher than $3.75 rate (around $11). Has anyone experienced anything like that past or present?


Some CSRs didn't know they weren't supposed to surge the cancels and a few of us got those. But we were never supposed to.


----------



## Adieu

Leo1983 said:


> There's a ****** bear me (Emilio) I've had atleast 30 requests from this guy. Accepted recorded and reported every single one.


Demand cancel fees from support.

I've gotten up to 3x $7.50 (UberSelect, couple times) and 2x $5 (Lyft, a few times) out of ONE "car shopper" repeat pinging and cancelling.... this is for people I never drove to or anything


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Karen Stein said:


> As should be clear from this forum, there are plenty of SadSacks out there who fail to grasp what we're all about.
> 
> Uber is all about transporting people. Serving customers. Whether they're going a few blocks to the laundromat or cruising to the next city, we're there to make it happen.
> 
> When I started driving, my biggest worry was the customers; a sour customer can ruin your day. Fortunately, I haven't had any of those.
> 
> Next on my list of cares was my fellow drivers. It's very hard to work with a customer who has had a bad experience. Fortunately I rarely hear bad things about the other drivers. When I do hear something bad, it's something minor.
> 
> One complaint that I hear repeatedly comes from fares in a certain outlying part of town. Folks will tell me of the previous drivers who cancelled halfway there. This puzzles me, as the typical pick-up is from a truck stop, and the fare is a truck driver coming into town. I'll take those $10 trips all day!


If uber is about transporting people that makes it a transportation company, which it claims it's not.


----------



## Adieu

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If uber is about transporting people that makes it a transportation company, which it claims it's not.


I wonder if the words of their corporate spokeswoman Karen in a public forum can be used against them in court?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

iheartuber said:


> I don't get how a driver can play a game to collect a cancel fee. There's really no way to collect a fee unless you arrive, and the pax is 5 min late (UberX) or 2 min late (pool). If the pax is legit late, that's on them to pay the fee.


I'm pretty good at parking behind a big truck or van, turning off my lights, and hoping they don't see me.

If they take more than 2 minutes to come out I drive around the block then come back at 4:55 and cancel as I drive by. About 80% of the time they're just walking down the driveway (because they know I can cancel at 5 minutes--these folks have had to pay in the past, so now they ONLY take 5 minutes to come out, not the 15 they used to.)


----------



## Karen Stein

Adieu said:


> I wonder if the words of their corporate spokeswoman Karen in a public forum can be used against them in court?


If a corporate spokesman made such a policy announcement, who knows?

Being but a simple driver, I wouldn't know.

Produce your evidence for your libelous slur. Put up or shut up.

Troll.


----------



## dirtylee

Karen Stein said:


> If a corporate spokesman made such a policy announcement, who knows?
> 
> Being but a simple driver, I wouldn't know.
> 
> Produce your evidence for your libelous slur. Put up or shut up.
> 
> Troll.


You once got mad about that vid comparing TK to a nazi & then up.net went down for like a day.


----------



## Juggalo9er

Karen Stein said:


> If a corporate spokesman made such a policy announcement, who knows?
> 
> Being but a simple driver, I wouldn't know.
> 
> Produce your evidence for your libelous slur. Put up or shut up.
> 
> Troll.


Liberal rant inserted above


----------



## Eugene73

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm pretty good at parking behind a big truck or van, turning off my lights, and hoping they don't see me.
> 
> If they take more than 2 minutes to come out I drive around the block then come back at 4:55 and cancel as I drive by. About 80% of the time they're just walking down the driveway (because they know I can cancel at 5 minutes--these folks have had to pay in the past, so now they ONLY take 5 minutes to come out, not the 15 they used to.)


bro this is classic !


----------



## Juggalo9er

Pick up or pass?


----------



## Eugene73

He looks like a hyoooge tipper


----------



## Jennyma

Eugene73 said:


> He looks like a hyoooge tipper


You don't need to make sterotypical assumptions about Tobi.

Jug, I would not accept and I know you wouldn't even consider it, but why if there is only 1 driver who is 21 minutes away, that Tobi is not in like a 150%+ primetime. Then maybe someone would go and take him his 4 mile ride.


----------



## Juggalo9er

Jennyma said:


> You don't need to make sterotypical assumptions about Tobi.
> 
> Jug, I would not accept and I know you wouldn't even consider it, but why if there is only 1 driver who is 21 minutes away, that Tobi is not in like a 150%+ primetime. Then maybe someone would go and take him his 4 mile ride.


That's the only reason lyft is failing...too few drivers create pings like this


----------



## Eugene73

Once upon a time I was proud to drive for Lyft over Screwber. Now i feel like a inner city bus driver. Like Nancy Reagan said, I just say no to Lyft


----------



## UberLady69

jaystonepk said:


> As a driver, I'm going to say that is some major &%[email protected]!*-baggery right there. If you are in the airport queue and you get a ping, take the ride. Driving around for 5 minutes to make it seem like you're making progress and playing the cancel game is shitty. If those were all legit car problems I'd say you had a string of unbelievably bad luck. Doesn't sound like it to me though.
> 
> I have cancelled on various pax for various reasons but I'd be willing to bet my cancellation rate is lower than most. I have had opportunities to cancel as pax were walking to me but I didn't. I generally text, because phones tend to not get answered, at around 2 minutes of waiting to let them know I'm here. If I don't get a confirmation that the pax is in bound, either by text or call, they get cancelled when the button pops up.


I do the same thing as a driver.

When the pax reports their ass to Uber do they really think they will get paid the cancellation fee? If someone pulled off on me while I'm walking up to the car they will not! Some people are just too stupid to live!


----------



## melusine3

UberBastid said:


> Very common here (Sacramento division).
> I have had pax get in the car once and say: "Look. The ap shows you doing donuts in a church parking lot a mile away." She was right. More than once pax got in the car and told me I am supposed to be five minutes out. I tell them that "that's where my heart is."
> Now, when I pull up, if I don't see signs of life after about 90 seconds I send a "Your Uber car has arrived" text. Sometimes they don't know we're there.


That regularly happens to me, so I always 1) screen shot the ride for rider name and info when Uber fails to pay me or there is a problem with the ride later. 2) Send an "I'm here" text to the passenger. Often they will say the app says I'm 3 minutes out.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

UberLaLa said:


> What is this, 6th Grade?
> 
> And I am only talking about reporting those drivers that play the hide and cancel game. Of course we need to be able to cancel if passengers are not out in time...


And what will "reporting" do? Uber doesn't care.


----------



## dennis09

Jennyma said:


> You don't need to make sterotypical assumptions about Tobi.
> 
> Jug, I would not accept and I know you wouldn't even consider it, but why if there is only 1 driver who is 21 minutes away, that Tobi is not in like a 150%+ primetime. Then maybe someone would go and take him his 4 mile ride.


Bingo. Same with uber to a lesser extent. If you want me to drive all the way across town for a ping then it means there aren't enough drivers there. So why is there no surge? In my mind this is further proof that surges are manufactured/manipulated.



UberBastid said:


> Picked up a guy yesterday about 4pm.
> He was at DMV. And toes on the curb.
> He described that he sent a request and it was accepted and the car didn't move. He waited about 20 minutes, sent a text - no response. Made a call - didn't answer. He said he was very patient because the pix of the driver showed an old guy and he figured maybe he had to stop to pee, or gas or what ever. But, finally he cancelled and pinged me.
> I told him he will incur a $5 charge and he shrugged and said "I know but what can I do".
> I told him that he had just been ripped off for five bucks. He said that today had cost him about $150 that he didn't really have and went on to explain that he was a truck driver and his medical papers were not filled out correctly and when he got to the CHP inspection station they parked him. He had to go into Redding to a doc that would do it same day, then to DMV and get it cleared. He was on his way back to the truck to get back to work.
> When we got back to the truck I showed him how to call up the ride on his ap, and ask for a refund and complain about the drivers actions.
> I explained to him that it prolly won't get the driver deactivated, but that if it happens too much - it may get considered. If this guy gets one or two of these types of complaints a week - I think that Uber will can him for any minor infraction.
> 
> I am all about getting to the pin, starting the clock and collecting my fee after five minutes. BUT, this kind of crap is not good.
> 
> BTW: He said he'd give me the $5 he was going to get back, and he did, with another $5 of his own as a tip. Fifteen minute ride paid over $20.


He's the fool for waiting over 20 minutes on a driver that isn't moving and not responding.


----------



## Phantomshark

dennis09 said:


> Bingo. Same with uber to a lesser extent. If you want me to drive all the way across town for a ping then it means there aren't enough drivers there. So why is there no surge? In my mind this is further proof that surges are manufactured/manipulated.
> 
> He's the fool for waiting over 20 minutes on a driver that isn't moving and not responding.


That driver, or any driver that pulls this shit, needs to be deactivated immediately. I've made it my mission in life to educate pax to report this shit to Uber immediately, hopefully we can get the bad drivers out of my market and free up more business for legit drivers. If for whatever reason I am not going to pick up a pax, I cancel it myself, I don't play games to get them to.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Phantomshark said:


> That driver, or any driver that pulls this shit, needs to be deactivated immediately. I've made it my mission in life to educate pax to report this shit to Uber immediately, hopefully we can get the bad drivers out of my market and free up more business for legit drivers. If for whatever reason I am not going to pick up a pax, I cancel it myself, I don't play games to get them to.


And when it is reported to Uber what will Uber do?


----------



## Phantomshark

AuxCordBoston said:


> And when it is reported to Uber what will Uber do?


They've deactivated people for less


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Phantomshark said:


> They've deactivated people for less


How long have you been driving for Uber?


----------



## dennis09

Phantomshark said:


> That driver, or any driver that pulls this shit, needs to be deactivated immediately. I've made it my mission in life to educate pax to report this shit to Uber immediately, hopefully we can get the bad drivers out of my market and free up more business for legit drivers. If for whatever reason I am not going to pick up a pax, I cancel it myself, I don't play games to get them to.


If that's your mission in life then you have a pretty sad life. A better one would be getting uber/lyft to not screw over drivers every little chance they get. There's an old saying for this:

Sh*t rolls downhill!!!

And we're in a race to the bottom...

With a bunch of inexperienced college kids at the wheel.

They are shovelling sh*t down hill faster than we know what to do with it. Who knew you'd sacrifice quality of service with cheap prices?

And if this is such a big problem in your area, then maybe, just maybe there's something about the system that's encouraging them to do it.


----------



## Rakos

dennis09 said:


> If that's your mission in life then you have a pretty sad life. A better one would be getting uber/lyft to not screw over drivers every little chance they get. There's an old saying for this:
> 
> Sh*t rolls downhill!!!
> 
> And we're in a race to the bottom...
> 
> With a bunch of inexperienced college kids at the wheel.
> 
> They are shovelling sh*t down hill faster than we know what to do with it. Who knew you'd sacrifice quality of service with cheap prices?


Well said...

You have a new fan Dennis..

I LIKE the way you think...8>)

Rakos


----------



## kdyrpr

Cableguynoe said:


> You gotta learn the shuffle


What is this game actually? How does one play? I'm sure I've done it but maybe I'm not having as much fun as I could?


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Phantomshark said:


> That driver, or any driver that pulls this shit, needs to be deactivated immediately. I've made it my mission in life to educate pax to report this shit to Uber immediately, hopefully we can get the bad drivers out of my market and free up more business for legit drivers. If for whatever reason I am not going to pick up a pax, I cancel it myself, I don't play games to get them to.


Thats hilarious. As if that will make your life better. Ughh. The logic. Its these gd companies. They dont pay enough for base rates. Time is barely paid. Mileage is slightly above breakeven. And they lorde cancels over your head without setting a specific threshold where they will give you grief. They keep it vague which keeps you powerless. No one in their right mind would drive over 10 min to get to a pax.

Connect the dots Jeez. These companies with the flick of a switch could make driving way less grueling. They know. But i swear. Its like a psychological experiment to them like that university years ago. With the experiments on peoples minds. Stanford? Maybe.


----------



## uber1969

JTTwentySeven said:


> We are rideshare, not a taxi. We are paid per ride, not per hour, not a salary. If a pax wants to waste our time by not being ready, then we take our fee and move on. They can see how far we are before they request a ride, they can see where we are on the map, they get a text stating we are 2 minutes away and when we are outside. If they cannot give us a heads up they are running late, then we can assume a no show.
> 
> They need to learn this. This is how rideshare works.
> 
> If a pax texts, calls, or comes out to let me know they are running a tad late, I'll wait. I respect that because they keep me in mind. If they just don't come out after they already received multiple automatic texts from Uber, then they are not worth my time.


Agree. This clown who started this thread must be anot


----------



## gizmotheboss

This is how I look at it.
1: I decide who the **** I want in my car not the ridesharing companies.
2: when I am losing money I decide what passengers I should be losing money to.
This how I do it. After accepting a pickup request I call the passenger if no answer after the second attempt I cancel the ride.
When the rider answers my phone call I give them a friendly greeting. I then ask them their destination if it’s not a destination that I want to drive to I tell them straight out I don’t want to go there. I then ask if the passenger is the card holder for their ride to their destination. My next question how many passengers will be getting in my car if it’s more than two I canceled the ride. I do not allow any luggage in the cabin of my car. I try not to drive more than five minutes to my pick up location. I do not do any stops at stores, restaurants etc. if I do, I terminate the ride after they get out. I don’t give a **** what kind a rateing I get. Most of these ****ing passengers Are assholes Taking avantage of you. The most important thing to do is always be friendly to the passenger. If they asked to play the radio tell them that the radio is broken. They asked for a USB connection tell them the last passenger stole the cable. If they asked for a bottle water tell them that on your last ride all four passengers request bottle water and you ran out.
Remember the ideal situation is to pick up and drop off near the freeway with no traffic jams.


----------



## UberLaLa

gizmotheboss said:


> This is how I look at it.
> 1: I decide who the &%[email protected]!* I want in my car not the ridesharing companies.
> 2: when I am losing money I decide what passengers I should be losing money to.
> This how I do it. After accepting a pickup request I call the passenger if no answer after the second attempt I cancel the ride.
> When the rider answers my phone call I give them a friendly greeting. I then ask them their destination if it's not a destination that I want to drive to I tell them straight out I don't want to go there. I then ask if the passenger is the card holder for their ride to their destination. My next question how many passengers will be getting in my car if it's more than two I canceled the ride. I do not allow any luggage in the cabinet of my car. I try not to drive more than five minutes to my pick up location. I do not do any stops at stores, restaurants etc. if I do, I terminate the ride after they get out. I don't give a &%[email protected]!* what kind a rateing I get. Most of these &%[email protected]!*ing passengers Are assholes Taking avantage of you. The most important thing to do is always be friendly to the passenger. If they asked to play the radio tell them that the radio is broken. They asked for a USB connection tell them the last passenger stole the cable. If they asked for a bottle water tell them that on your last ride all four passengers request bottle water and you ran out.
> Remember the ideal situation is to pick up and drop off near the freeway with no traffic jams.


Careful on the asking about destination...do it, but maybe leave out the 'I don't want to go there.' Can be seen as Redlighting (discrimination) and have not good end results with authorities of the not fun nature. Maybe even ask the other questions first and let those weed out first. Just my two cents.

Best!


----------



## HotUberMess

If you are angry at drivers who shuffle, my friend, you are doing it wrong.

My move is the swoop. Other driver shuffles? I swoop in and pick em up. I call ahead so they are toes to the curb. Then I lend them a shoulder to cry on while they complain about the other driver. “You should tell Uber.” I tell them. Get that bad bad driver in trouble. That driver needs retraining! Not me, I love pax. 

BAM instant tip. Some of them have been shuffled several times. Extra tips.

I love it when I pick up the poor, downtrodden shuffs. Except when they’re not ready. Then I shuffle them.


----------



## Rakos

HotUberMess said:


> If you are angry at drivers who shuffle, my friend, you are doing it wrong.
> 
> My move is the swoop. Other driver shuffles? I swoop in and pick em up. I call ahead so they are toes to the curb. Then I lend them a shoulder to cry on while they complain about the other driver. "You should tell Uber." I tell them. Get that bad bad driver in trouble. That driver needs retraining! Not me, I love pax.
> 
> BAM instant tip. Some of them have been shuffled several times. Extra tips.
> 
> I love it when I pick up the poor, downtrodden shuffs. Except when they're not ready. Then I shuffle them.


Sweet...8>)

A woman after my own...

little old monkey heart...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Side Hustle

PKing said:


> Actually the solution is to just take a regular yellow taxi next time, or a different car service. Last night after giving Uber 3 chances, I took a different service. The cost of the trip was $50 and I gave the driver a $20 cash tip. The way to get rid of this activity is to not use the service anymore. If you kill the host, the parasites soon die off too


What was you rider star rating when this happened?


----------



## Emp9

oh i shuffle on. get mad ants!!! get mad.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

There is a timer. If a pax can't grasp being ready when the driver arrives it's not my problem.


----------



## Julescase

Skepticaldriver said:


> Haha. Yeah. Im totally gonna inconvenience myself so some pax and driver i probably wouldnt like gas a better day. Haha.


What, by doing what you agreed to do after turning on your app and accepting a ride?

All of these drivers acting as if it's totally normal and acceptable to shuffle people AFTER accepting a ping....how about some follow-through and doing the responsibile thing if you contractually state you'll do something?

I'd love to see you guys in a real job "Well boss, I realize I was hired to manage these accounts but I don't want to do it, so I'm not going to do it. Yes I know I was hired to do this job and I'm paid to do this job. I just don't want to do it, so I'm not going to." Then you're fired and absolutely outraged at the fact that the company no longer needs your services.

Does anyone not understand how _crazy_ you sound?

Believe me I'm not fan of Uber - anyone who has read a comment of mine on this site knows that. But if you don't want to drive, don't drive. It's so simple. And if you accept a trip and then decide you don't want to do it, YOU cancel it. Don't drive around in circles like an asshole waiting for pax to cancel. Take responsibility like an adult and cancel the ride and move on.

Everyone defending their actions by mentioning rates and how crappy the pay is needs to find another job that they WILL do. No one is disagreeing with the fact that the pay sucks. But if you consider yourself an Uber driver but you're not going to actually drive, I think you have even more things to work out in your life than being an Uber driver.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Julescase said:


> What, by doing what you agreed to do after turning on your app and accepting a ride?
> 
> All of these drivers acting as if it's totally normal and acceptable to shuffle people AFTER accepting a ping....how about some follow-through and doing the responsibile thing if you contractually state you'll do something?.


Unfortunately, Uber sometimes doesn't provide enough information for the Partner to really have a clue as to how profitable a ride might be.

Remember, Uber Partners aren't employees, these are independent business people making a determination as to whether accept a job or not.

Since there is minimal downside to canceling unprofitable rides, that's what a lot of people are going to do. Why should they lose money? Especially as the customers are Uber's, not the partners',and there isn't even any good will to be had.


----------



## Julescase

JaredJ said:


> commodity





DrivingForYou said:


> I'll tell you directly what I tell all passengers at airports:
> 
> 1) Never cancel for a driver. Make the driver cancel, unless you are not ready for pickup.
> 
> 2) Also, when they call you and ask your destination, don't tell them. Take a screenshot and report them to support. It is against TOS to do destination descrimination.
> 
> 3) Finally, if your ride from the airport is less than 10 miles, *take a cab.* Uber is not set up correctly to handle short rides fairly at airports. That's why some drivers do this.
> 
> *UBER is broken at airports. Passengers are abusing drivers with short rides. If you are taking a short ride from an airport, DO NOT USE UBER.*


I agree with you on most points. Unfortunately I do need to cancel trips based on destination, but *I *will cancel the trip since it's no fault of he rider's.

For instance, when I find out a rider wants to be driven from Hollywood to Disneyland at 7 am and I have a doctors appointment at 8:30 am in Westwood. (Not to mention that I'd be stuck in atrocious traffic getting back to LA at 8 am on a weekday so the $30 I'd make for a total of 3 hours during prime earnings time is essentially a driver _paying_ for the honor of putting 60 miles on their car and wasting 3 hours of their time to earn less than minimum wage.) Not gonna happen.

I made the mistake of actually DOING that exact trip when I was new-ish (I actually did Hollywood to Disney at 7 am on a Monday), I thought I was making a great choice (and they pax tipped me $8, I thought I had made a great decision!) until I found myself stuck on the 405 north for 2 hours. Never again.

BUT I digress......there are plenty of times I've needed to cancel a trip based on the destination - but as a non-asshole, I'll do the canceling since it's MY decision and not the pax's fault that I have a life outside of Uber that results in not being able to take certain rides (ie: rides that would take me too far away if I need to work or if I have an appointment, or a ride that would entail a driver wasting their time, gas, efforts and earning under $10 an hour.)

If a pax seems annoyed (despite my canceling the trip for them and there being another Uber driver 1.5 minutes away maximum) I'll shoot Uber a message and explain that I couldn't complete the ride and I'm honest about why. They can't deactivate a driver for having a life, another job, or needing to earn above minimum wage while driving. And having my correspondence in writing (always saved) helps.



njn said:


> Soliciting and taking cash rides is far worse than canceling. Not worth the $1000 fine, impound and 6 month in jail...


Soliciting cash? They offered - maybe learn the difference between "soliciting" and "being offered". Reading comprehension....the more you know!

Ha ha ha - I'm actually laughing out loud right now.......but you're right, I'm very worried about the fine, the car impound, and doing jail time.



lilCindy said:


> YES! Everything you say!


Have you started driving yet lil?

How do you like it? Are you making a ton of money?

Keep us posted- I'm sure you're rocking it.


----------



## Julescase

Phantomshark said:


> As a passenger, if a driver sends you a text asking your destination, screenshot and report it. If the driver calls, make sure you record the conversation and report them if they ask for your destination. Let's get these scumbags deactivated to make it better for both passengers and legit drivers. If you need to know how to record a phone call, here's a link: https://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/how-to-record-calls-iphone/ .
> 
> Yes, there are reasons to cancel. Not liking the passenger or their destination are not legit reasons though. People who do that need to be gone.


Some of what you're stating here is untrue - drivers, as independent contractors, are allowed to cancel a trip if for whatever reason they can't complete it. If a ride will take over 2 hours to finish and I have an appointment I need to get to in 90 minutes, obviously I can't do the ride. As a driver, _I'll_ cancel the trip and if the driver has a problem with me having a life outside of Uber, so be it. I'll send Uber a message about why I couldn't proceed with that particular ride, and they also have to understand that drivers have lives outside of Uber. Or if a trip will result in my earning under minimum wage, I normally can't do it. Again, I'll do the canceling, I don't force the rider to incur any fees.

There's no law stating that we _have_ to complete trips just because we accepted them. BUT if a driver doesn't want to do the trip, the DRIVER should cancel the trip; it shouldn't be up to the pax to cancel. And there should be a semi-logical reason- not just because the ride is a shortie and the driver wants to punish the pax.


----------



## BubblesLahey

My absolute biggest pet peeve is distraction from the road. Backseat drivers? Dogs allowed to run rampant? **** that noise. I do not compromise on safety, and that's one I'm confident the proper authorities would agree with even if Uber doesn't. The smart ones will thank you.



Optimus Uber said:


> My clients sit where they want. If they want to ride in the trunk, even better. I don't have to hear them or see them. Most of the young ones choose to ride up front with me. But for me, it doesn't matter as long as they are comfortable with what they have chosen.





DriverJ said:


> I had a group of 3 female riders one night. Two of the 3 spoke when they got in, but then nothing. I could feel the tension. I said something to the one up front, and it was like she had a friend all of a sudden and was ready to talk (and did!). I bet she got her eyes scratched out after I dropped them off.
> 
> CAT FIGHT!
> 
> *****es be crazy.


I love subtly pitting the front passenger against the others in a packed car.



Driver8 said:


> I'm okay with those that don't want to talk. In my car, that tribe is usually working on their laptops or reading internet on their cell phone. But yes, I prefer people in the backseat. Can't stand PAX trying to go alpha on me.


My car, my rules. God help the next **** who tries to point PAST my face to show me the last turn coming up after I completed the previous 20 without issue, just so he can be the man or whatever. I know plenty backseat drive the last leg, but there's pax who kick it up a notch so I know who's boss (out of habit? Idk. They seem almost unaware they're acting a fool and can't control of themselves).



Merc7186 said:


> Because I'm so close the timer automatically starts so I wait, right as the timer hits the five minute mark the porch light comes on, hit Rider no show, grab another fee. Don't I get a third request from the same person... And I instantly accept thinking that I might grab a 3 bagger here but the pax was coming out frantically, you could tell he was pissed off. I instantly cancelled and drove away and the look on their face was priceless.


1. Did you just trade a third try for a 1*? Not gonna lie, I'd be tempted.

2. Couldn't they consider that abuse of the cancellation feature? Never defending them, only ever devil's advocate and self preservationist.

3. How many of you have taken the trip after a previous cancellation? Ive had plenty of opportunities, even ones I accidentally cancelled with no fee, but am worried enough as it is about pax who haven't seen me **** up even minutely (blood in the water is a very real thing for us).


----------



## 404NofFound

UberBastid said:


> I don't know how, or even if, any computer can be programmed to do the same job as a human dispatcher. Back in the old days dispatch would say "I know this is your fourth short run tonite 12, but I will make it right."
> That meant that she's gunna feed you a phat one for all the crap you been taking.


 Exactly. In my post, "Uber App is alive" I whimsically wondered if there was a reward for taking every ping without question. Are we smart for turning down and cancelling, or is there some balancing act going on that benefits those who accept every ping? Surely an algorithm could compensate those who accept unprofitable rides. It would be hideously sad if Ubers algorithms indicate that there are an endless supply of stupid people, or new guys who will give those rides. Uber would let them be crushed by their own car repairs and expenses (with their replacement queued right behind them). PT Barnum says one is born every minute. Stupidity is a commodity. However if the data showed that compensating these guys with good pings for their obedience and commitment would increase the bottom line then surely it would be implemented. We don't know. Therefore, experienced people seem to err on the safe side and do cancellations (shuffling). The consensus is to not have faith in the Uber AI entity! INSERT EMOJI It seems logical that an angry rider would effect this bottom line we speak of. We see this person who is getting cancelled and is upset. We don't know her rating. Why do drivers avoid her? Is there more to the story? There usually is. We only know that tactics are used by riders, drivers, and Uber themselves!
it is all done purposely, but To what end? Profit of course! I take all pings, but I'm new here. I don't think you can beat the system. I just going along for the ride and hope that the relationships is symbiotic and not parasitic. Most adopting the latter view.


----------



## UberBastid

Bert Dotson said:


> Exactly. In my post, "Uber App is alive" I whimsically wondered if there was a reward for taking every ping without question. Are we smart for turning down and cancelling, or is there some balancing act going on that benefits those who accept every ping? Surely an algorithm could compensate those who accept unprofitable rides. It would be hideously sad if Ubers algorithms indicate that there are an endless supply of stupid people, or new guys who will give those rides. Uber would let them be crushed by their own car repairs and expenses (with their replacement queued right behind them). PT Barnum says one is born every minute. Stupidity is a commodity. However if the data showed that compensating these guys with good pings for their obedience and commitment would increase the bottom line then surely it would be implemented. We don't know. Therefore, experienced people seem to err on the safe side and do cancellations (shuffling). The consensus is to not have faith in the Uber AI entity! INSERT EMOJI It seems logical that an angry rider would effect this bottom line we speak of. We see this person who is getting cancelled and is upset. We don't know her rating. Why do drivers avoid her? Is there more to the story? There usually is. We only know that tactics are used by riders, drivers, and Uber themselves!
> it is all done purposely, but To what end? Profit of course!


You know, I was talking to a co-worker the other day about a similar subject. An algorithm is a feeble attempt at AI. It is the Model-T in comparison to a Tesla. 
I don't know if we will ever develop a program that will have the sense of justice, fairness and compassion that a human _may _have. 
Steven Hawkins was asked once "Is there a great cause for concern of an intelligent race from outside our solar system being violent and war like and able to take Earth from humanity." Dr. Hawkins answered that "Man-kinds greatest threat to our existence is AI. We will create our own method of demise. We are witnessing and creating the next evolutionary step; and it will cause our extinction."


----------



## luckytown

Bert Dotson said:


> Exactly. In my post, "Uber App is alive" I whimsically wondered if there was a reward for taking every ping without question. Are we smart for turning down and cancelling, or is there some balancing act going on that benefits those who accept every ping? Surely an algorithm could compensate those who accept unprofitable rides. It would be hideously sad if Ubers algorithms indicate that there are an endless supply of stupid people, or new guys who will give those rides. Uber would let them be crushed by their own car repairs and expenses (with their replacement queued right behind them). PT Barnum says one is born every minute. Stupidity is a commodity. However if the data showed that compensating these guys with good pings for their obedience and commitment would increase the bottom line then surely it would be implemented. We don't know. Therefore, experienced people seem to err on the safe side and do cancellations (shuffling). The consensus is to not have faith in the Uber AI entity! INSERT EMOJI It seems logical that an angry rider would effect this bottom line we speak of. We see this person who is getting cancelled and is upset. We don't know her rating. Why do drivers avoid her? Is there more to the story? There usually is. We only know that tactics are used by riders, drivers, and Uber themselves!
> it is all done purposely, but To what end? Profit of course! I take all pings, but I'm new here. I don't think you can beat the system. I just going along for the ride and hope that the relationships is symbiotic and not parasitic. Most adopting the latter view.


Many drivers feel that Uber will screw them at every turn and drivers will reciprocate....thus what we call ants are created and will never go away....


----------



## 404NofFound

luckytown said:


> Many drivers feel that Uber will screw them at every turn and drivers will reciprocate....thus what we call ants are created and will never go away....


I am ant. I will have to think about this.


----------



## UberBastid

Bert Dotson said:


> I am ant. I will have to think about this.


Don't hurt yourself
Go slow.


----------



## 404NofFound

UberBastid said:


> Don't hurt yourself
> Go slow.


I was being a good ant drone. Its all I know.


----------



## george manousaridis

Cableguynoe said:


> I'll take your ...
> 
> And send it right back your way buddy!
> 
> With a finger...


lol


----------



## UberDrone1717

I really don’t see the big issue with cancelling. I usually have both Uber and Lyft running and will accept a zero surger on Uber then get a PT ping with Lyft and cancel on the original. It’s all about making money. The passengers are still getting a killer deal regardless and their anger fades into a distant memory within a day.


----------



## Expiditer77

I love to cancel.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Expiditer77 said:


> I love to cancel.


Most probably don't know, but before this thread went viral the actual title was
"F drivers that play the cancel game", 
But it got edited.
If you read my very first message, post#2, it'll make more sense knowing that.

With that said Expiditer77 , OP sends you a big F.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne

PKing said:


> Last night I arrived at the airport at 10:30 and ordered an Uber on the app. There was a car at the airport and I was told he would be there in 12 min. I watched the app as he drove around the terminal. He called, confirmed the pick up location and I waited. He looped around to the lot he was in when I called him and stopped moving. I waited. 30 minutes after the original call he called me back to say he was having car trouble and that I should cancel. I did.
> 
> I then ordered a seperate car. That driver called and I again confirmed my location and destination. He was located in the same lot as the first driver. It said he would be there in 12 min About 5 min later I saw the car begin to move on the app. It made a few turns and then stopped. I continued to wait. About 20 min later he called and said he had gotten a flat tire. I cancelled.
> 
> I went to the app and ordered a 3rd car. It confirmed that a 3rd car was now en route. The app indicated the car was not moving. I waited a few minutes and then called the driver. No response. I went to the app and sent him a message No response I called him again No response. It was now after midnight and I had been standing on the sidewalk at JFK
> 
> To all the drivers that complain about tips, this is how we get treated


I'm assuming your destination was not worth their time to leave the airport. Word got around quickly that you were probably ten minutes away. Drivers at airports are wanting longer trips out because getting back in the AP queue is a headache.


----------



## merryon2nd

I cancel. Fairly often.
You're not ready to go, five minutes up? Cancel.
You're too drunk to walk to my car on your own power? Cancel.
You're acting obnoxious before you get in my car? Cancel.
You're wet and dirty from the beach/pool/waterpark? Cancel.
Won't drink/dump your open container drinks before you get in my car? Cancel.
Try to get in my car eating? Cancel.
Stare at me, purposefully waiting for the timer to get almost to five just to make me wait? Cancel.
Pop in and automatically ask me to change anything inside my car from how I like it? Cancel.
lmao


----------



## Rakos

merryon2nd said:


> I cancel. Fairly often.
> You're not ready to go, five minutes up? Cancel.
> You're too drunk to walk to my car on your own power? Cancel.
> You're acting obnoxious before you get in my car? Cancel.
> You're wet and dirty from the beach/pool/waterpark? Cancel.
> Won't drink/dump your open container drinks before you get in my car? Cancel.
> Try to get in my car eating? Cancel.
> Stare at me, purposefully waiting for the timer to get almost to five just to make me wait? Cancel.
> Pop in and automatically ask me to change anything inside my car from how I like it? Cancel.
> lmao


You're just a cancelling fool....8>)


----------



## merryon2nd

Rakos said:


> You're just a cancelling fool....8>)


Its only fair! 
No reason I should have to spend time off the clock cleaning up after stupid! lmao


----------



## hgdf

Expiditer77 said:


> I love to cancel.


If you try this on me I will make it my personal mission to get you permanently deactivated.


----------



## Rakos

hgdf said:


> If you try this on me I will make it my personal mission to get you permanently deactivated.


So you're willing to waste your time...

Trying to get an Uber driver...

Deactivated for doin the shuffle?...8>O

Wow... you must not work...

Or have no fun habits or other things to do...8>O

Haven't you heard...???

Uber driving is now a nonprofit endeavor...

Getting a driver deactivated lately...

Is doing them a great favor...8>O

And on that note...

Welcome to the drivers forum...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Eugene73

I don’t drive often anymore, but when I do it brings me joy to cancel


----------



## hgdf

Rakos said:


> So you're willing to waste your time...
> 
> Trying to get an Uber driver...
> 
> Deactivated for doin the shuffle?...8>O
> 
> Wow... you must not work...
> 
> Or have no fun habits or other things to do...8>O
> 
> Haven't you heard...???
> 
> Uber driving is now a nonprofit endeavor...
> 
> Getting a driver deactivated lately...
> 
> Is doing them a great favor...8>O
> 
> And on that note...
> 
> Welcome to the drivers forum...8>)


I'm a part-time driver as well as a frequent passenger. Just this morning my wife was trying to get to work for her 13-hour shift when the Lyft driver who accepted the ride decided to play the cancel game and drove around in circles for 15 minutes, and refused to answer any calls or texts. I took screenshots of everything and will be making a big stink with Lyft. This happens way too often. I think part of it has something to due with my wife being an asian female and the drivers assume that she isn't going to tip well. As someone who is both a driver and a passenger I will take care of you if you take care of me, but if you try to play games I will make an issue of it.

Cheers everybody!


----------



## No Prisoners

hgdf said:


> If you try this on me I will make it my personal mission to get you permanently deactivated.


You're playing Russian roulette with drivers who know your location, home, office, places you frequent. You just never know how someone might react when you mess with their livelihood, specially those who drive full time. So think twice about how a simple act of revenge might consequently affect you and your family. 
I would never retaliate against a driver for canceling on me. Just call uber and get a refund. Not worth the potential consequences.


----------



## hgdf

No Prisoners said:


> You're playing Russian roulette with drivers who know your location, home, office, places you frequent. You just never know how someone might react when you mess with their livelihood, specially those who drive full time. So think twice about how a simple act of revenge might consequently affect you and your family.
> I would never retaliate against a driver for canceling on me. Just call uber and get a refund. Not worth the potential consequences.


If you do this all the time then how are you going to figure out who reported you? Talk about wasting time...


----------



## BigRedDriver

I don't cancel all that often, but today I picked up a rider, after searching as to where she was, that I should have cancelled.

Address was two blocks where she was at. She texted me saying she was at such and such business. I searched the area where the address was, and nothing. Finally googled the business name, it was in the basement level of another building 2 blocks away. At that point I should have cancelled and drove off (but I'm a nice guy), so I drive over.

She tells me that 2 other drivers cancelled on her, that it happens all the time. I told her it was probably because she put the wrong address in, but she can't understand that.

Oh well, another lesson leaned. Some folks are too stupid to understand basic skills and should learn the basics instead of wasting money on trip cancellations.







And no, she did not tip and was awarded a 3*


----------



## No Prisoners

hgdf said:


> If you do this all the time then how are you going to figure out who reported you? Talk about wasting time...


When you file a report that's grounds for cancelation usually it's triggered immediately.
My neighbor's wife's tires slashed twice in 3 months. Never happened in our neighborhood in over 20 years I've been here.
However, he's the only one who uses uber to commute to work and one Sunday BBQ party he bragged about giving drivers 1 stars. Doesn't take a genius to figure out who and why by process of elimination.


----------



## welikecamping

Sorry I cancelled you this morning. I know you scheduled the ride and we both thought you were expecting me. I showed up on time, waited for five minutes, you never showed, never sent me an "I'll be right out" or anything, so unfortunately, being as it was the busiest time of the morning, I had to move on. The next Uber ride that popped up was a 4.67 and I just let that one slide. Too bad for him, maybe he should work on improving his rating if he wants my service.

Honestly, IDGAF what your race, age, gender, how you self-identify or whatever. You have a low rating, your chances of getting passed over (at least by me) greatly increase. You order a ride, be ready to take it, or pay the fee and find another sucker. Interestingly, I find this happens most frequently with Uber passengers.

what was really frustrating was that for a scheduled ride no-show, I only got $3.75.


----------



## hgdf

welikecamping said:


> Sorry I cancelled you this morning. I know you scheduled the ride and we both thought you were expecting me. I showed up on time, waited for five minutes, you never showed, never sent me an "I'll be right out" or anything, so unfortunately, being as it was the busiest time of the morning, I had to move on. The next Uber ride that popped up was a 4.67 and I just let that one slide. Too bad for him, maybe he should work on improving his rating if he wants my service.
> 
> Honestly, IDGAF what your race, age, gender, how you self-identify or whatever. You have a low rating, your chances of getting passed over (at least by me) greatly increase. You order a ride, be ready to take it, or pay the fee and find another sucker. Interestingly, I find this happens most frequently with Uber passengers.
> 
> what was really frustrating was that for a scheduled ride no-show, I only got $3.75.


I'm not talking about drivers who cancel for legitimate reasons like no-shows or passengers who can't be located. If I fail to show up for a scheduled ride then that's my bad and you deserve the fee. What I'm specifically talking about the "game" wherein the driver deliberately drives around in circles and doesn't respond to calls or texts in the hopes that I will cancel the ride so they can collect the fee. Drivers who engage in this scam deserve to be deactivated.


----------



## iheartuber

hgdf said:


> I'm not talking about drivers who cancel for legitimate reasons like no-shows or passengers who can't be located. If I fail to show up for a scheduled ride then that's my bad and you deserve the fee. What I'm specifically talking about the "game" wherein the driver deliberately drives around in circles and doesn't respond to calls or texts in the hopes that I will cancel the ride so they can collect the fee. Drivers who engage in this scam deserve to be deactivated.


You gotta do this 6x+ per hour for it to matter financially

There's no way that's sustainable


----------



## hgdf

iheartuber said:


> You gotta do this 6x+ per hour for it to matter financially
> 
> There's no way that's sustainable


 In my experience Lyft won't even give you the cancel feel if the app sees that you're driving away from the pickup, so it's really a pointless exercise.


----------



## No Prisoners

hgdf said:


> I'm not talking about drivers who cancel for legitimate reasons like no-shows or passengers who can't be located. If I fail to show up for a scheduled ride then that's my bad and you deserve the fee. What I'm specifically talking about the "game" wherein the driver deliberately drives around in circles and doesn't respond to calls or texts in the hopes that I will cancel the ride so they can collect the fee. Drivers who engage in this scam deserve to be deactivated.


I agree with you. Purposely avoiding a pickup with intent to collect cancelation fee is fraud. Nevertheless, not paying drivers for anytime, including wait time grace period and driving to pickup riders is exploitation of drivers to subsidize uber's operations as well as low fares for riders to create market share growth. Uber's stock valuation based on growth potential on backs of drivers without equitable compensation. This is nothing more than transfer of wealth from labor force to stock holders.
Drivers should be compensated for Any use of the vehicle and time provided.
Uber gets away with this, because drivers are not able to negotiate terms of service and lack bargaining power.
This is a brilliant scam on independent contractors perpetrated by the Permatemp model.


----------



## easyrider2020

hgdf said:


> If you do this all the time then how are you going to figure out who reported you? Talk about wasting time...


just like the pizza place keeps a list of non tippers i hear some drivers screenshot everything and keep bags of spare nails, never know when you may hapoen by again and lose them & order random deliveries that get them put on new lists, or share their vacay info with the world wide web

some people dont get made they get even steal $1 its going costs hundreds, go pay your ticket take concrete doo doo on your way out cost you a couple hundred thousands for them oh well shouldn't extort citizens i kid i kid its a seinfeld episode you should never put concrete in your enemies, corrupt officials, or anyone whos slighted you plumbing system or lose nails where gestapo or strangers who steal from you park ..



hgdf said:


> I'm a part-time driver as well as a frequent passenger. Just this morning my wife was trying to get to work for her 13-hour shift when the Lyft driver who accepted the ride decided to play the cancel game and drove around in circles for 15 minutes, and refused to answer any calls or texts. I took screenshots of everything and will be making a big stink with Lyft. This happens way too often. I think part of it has something to due with my wife being an asian female and the drivers assume that she isn't going to tip well. As someone who is both a driver and a passenger I will take care of you if you take care of me, but if you try to play games I will make an issue of it.
> 
> Cheers everybody!


taking cabs to work isnt prudent anyhoo why not just cancel order a driver that wants your service?

i never collect fees in 4000 trips prob have less than 10 cancel fees paid, if your wife didn't answer my pretext i would of cancelled before i got dressed & reached my car most likely, on the ocassions i do risk a non text replier i do start trip 10 seconds early get the details of my contract than cancel dont charge rider,

driving in circles or hiding is too much work def bad behavior ive engaged in it a few times but its been years & thats when i caught riders trying to scam me or cancelled and i just keep accepting to ef with em

i would never use the service as a rider so i don't get it if i saw driver going away & not answering my call why wouldn't they just cancel? waiting 15 minutes? thatll get ya a mile closer to the job than waiting around


----------



## ZenUber

PKing said:


> Last night I arrived at the airport at 10:30 and ordered an Uber on the app. There was a car at the airport and I was told he would be there in 12 min. I watched the app as he drove around the terminal. He called, confirmed the pick up location and I waited. He looped around to the lot he was in when I called him and stopped moving. I waited. 30 minutes after the original call he called me back to say he was having car trouble and that I should cancel. I did.
> 
> I then ordered a seperate car. That driver called and I again confirmed my location and destination. He was located in the same lot as the first driver. It said he would be there in 12 min About 5 min later I saw the car begin to move on the app. It made a few turns and then stopped. I continued to wait. About 20 min later he called and said he had gotten a flat tire. I cancelled.
> 
> I went to the app and ordered a 3rd car. It confirmed that a 3rd car was now en route. The app indicated the car was not moving. I waited a few minutes and then called the driver. No response. I went to the app and sent him a message No response I called him again No response. It was now after midnight and I had been standing on the sidewalk at JFK
> 
> To all the drivers that complain about tips, this is how we get treated


You should have called a taxi.


----------



## RideshareUSA

osii said:


> I'm really tired of picking up pax who have been screwed over by drivers playing the cancel game. Some other driver eventually picks up those pax and guess what?? There is an infinitesimal chance of getting a tip out of that pax. And they @@@@@ to us about it and probably low rate us because you wanted to make $4 for doing nothing.
> 
> Now I know most of them don't tip anyway, but still . . .
> 
> And of course I know some of them never come out and it's legit. But I know a lot of you guys make a sport out of cancelling on pax. Please know you are screwing over the next guy or gal who will eventually pick up sooner or later.


And.....?
In the grand scheme of things, who the bleep cares!


----------



## easyrider2020

ZenUber said:


> You should have called a taxi.


for real could of stepped right in one & got a legally paid human his 30 minutes was worth the $10+ he saved after a driver in an unsafe unverified car most likely finally picked him up

i guess if i knew i was going to quit i just go park at an event and cancel fee till they stopped cashing me out but most likely would just drive every trip to about $100 & cash out a $500+ day & see if i was still activated to do it again best alternative to an ant that cant figure the game out or in a market where you cant win by design...

mind boggling


----------



## I_Like_Spam

No Prisoners said:


> I agree with you. Purposely avoiding a pickup with intent to collect cancelation fee is fraud.


Sure, its dishonest to game the system for cancellation fees. But that's just the system. The Pax are gaming the system trying to get free rides, Uber is gaming the system by b.s.'ing people how great a deal driving or riding Uber is by manipulating numbers.

Lots of people are running scams, and this is one of the riskiest parts of the whole Uber stock. There is no loyalty here. Uber can say they have x million active drivers and y million active riders who each order z number of Uber trips per month.

But next month, it could be different as pax will go to Lyft if the fares are 2% lower next month and drivers might go there is they can earn a little bit more.

Preserving market share is the big challenge, this why I think the ride share giants are so overpriced.


----------



## TampaGuy

Oh, I get it now that I see you live in Washington state.


----------



## touberornottouber

osii said:


> I'm really tired of picking up pax who have been screwed over by drivers playing the cancel game. Some other driver eventually picks up those pax and guess what?? There is an infinitesimal chance of getting a tip out of that pax. And they @@@@@ to us about it and probably low rate us because you wanted to make $4 for doing nothing.
> 
> Now I know most of them don't tip anyway, but still . . .
> 
> And of course I know some of them never come out and it's legit. But I know a lot of you guys make a sport out of cancelling on pax. Please know you are screwing over the next guy or gal who will eventually pick up sooner or later.


Sorry but I'm not kowtowing to some jerk with a 4.67 rating who wants me to wait ten minutes for them. Realize that a lot of the stories you hear from these passengers are total BS and you are only getting one side of the story.

If they aren't toes on the curb when the driver arrives then I don't feel sorry for them. The same for if they live in a gated complex and haven't texted a gate code or other instructions prior to the driver's arrival.

Sure we are in the SERVICE industry. I get that. But we are getting three lousy dollars for a lot of these rides and the customers aren't tipping. So they get what they get! <shrug>


----------



## Side Hustle

hgdf said:


> If you try this on me I will make it my personal mission to get you permanently deactivated.


If you're not in my car within the required wait time you are going to pay the tuition for your education.



FormerTaxiDriver said:


> If this story is true, then your rating is awfully low.


Like.....AWFULLY....low


----------



## welikecamping

"Sure, its dishonest to game the system for cancellation fees. But that's just the system "

Sorry. No matter how bad the system is, it does not define my ethics. It's just not right to take out frustrations on passengers in this manner - unless you accept to do it within the bounds of the system, without stretching those bounds. To me, that means that you go to the pin/address and wait. If the pax does have arse in the seat by the time the timer expires, that pax will get a ride. They will also get a 1* for being late if there is no reasonable explanation or apology. If not, and even if they are walking up to me, they get cancelled unless I'm in a really good mood and the distance is worth it.

It's just inconceivable to me how dense some passengers are - they are provided with a variety of driver/ride identification data and notifications of arrival time/waiting, yet they still cannot seem to figure out their role. It's a "rideshare", not a freaking chauffeur or taxi - you have to pay more for one of those. I'm just a dude that's willing to give you a ride cheap - at least act like you appreciate it.


----------



## Roadmasta

The clock should have less time. If surging I attempt to call within last 30 seconds. If not, wheels start rolling and lock the doors.


----------



## nouberipo

osii said:


> I'm really tired of picking up pax who have been screwed over by drivers playing the cancel game. Some other driver eventually picks up those pax and guess what?? There is an infinitesimal chance of getting a tip out of that pax. And they @@@@@ to us about it and probably low rate us because you wanted to make $4 for doing nothing.
> 
> Now I know most of them don't tip anyway, but still . . .
> 
> And of course I know some of them never come out and it's legit. But I know a lot of you guys make a sport out of cancelling on pax. Please know you are screwing over the next guy or gal who will eventually pick up sooner or later.


ok Uber shrill



PKing said:


> Last night I arrived at the airport at 10:30 and ordered an Uber on the app. There was a car at the airport and I was told he would be there in 12 min. I watched the app as he drove around the terminal. He called, confirmed the pick up location and I waited. He looped around to the lot he was in when I called him and stopped moving. I waited. 30 minutes after the original call he called me back to say he was having car trouble and that I should cancel. I did.
> 
> I then ordered a seperate car. That driver called and I again confirmed my location and destination. He was located in the same lot as the first driver. It said he would be there in 12 min About 5 min later I saw the car begin to move on the app. It made a few turns and then stopped. I continued to wait. About 20 min later he called and said he had gotten a flat tire. I cancelled.
> 
> I went to the app and ordered a 3rd car. It confirmed that a 3rd car was now en route. The app indicated the car was not moving. I waited a few minutes and then called the driver. No response. I went to the app and sent him a message No response I called him again No response. It was now after midnight and I had been standing on the sidewalk at JFK
> 
> To all the drivers that complain about tips, this is how we get treated


Answer.....don't take Uber if you don't like it. You support a system that pays people below minimum wage then you are going to have a bit of karma coming to you. Imagine if you needed to GET to the airport by a certain time. I hope next time you decide to try this cheap alternative to using your own car or public transportation that you realize you are paying rates for a pretty crappy experience which it sounds like you go in spades. My hat goes off to each of the drivers who stiffed you.



melusine3 said:


> That regularly happens to me, so I always 1) screen shot the ride for rider name and info when Uber fails to pay me or there is a problem with the ride later. 2) Send an "I'm here" text to the passenger. Often they will say the app says I'm 3 minutes out.


I have learned through the years to now ALWAYS hit the button stating "I have arrived" so that there is no question when I cancel the ride at 5 minutes. It seems to piss riders off (probably because they are thinking they can get away with not being toes to the curb then lying about not knowing the driver was there). No riders are picked up without my "I have arrived" greeting.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> I once pulled up to a pax after driving 5 minutes to his location and he told me he was about to cancel since the app showed my car hadn't moved.


and riders have a great record of telling the truth just like Uber does. nonsense.



Steven Ambrose said:


> As I see the driver approaching, my happy ass is flipping on the outside light, locking the door, and walking outside to the car. My driver does not wait and I tip through the app always..... period. Respect from the driver is paramount and I tend receive it in spades when I am out and in their car in the first 30 seconds.


thank you!! I wish there were more riders like yourself with the same mindset of mutual respect.



bm1320 said:


> If you don't want to be treated by this third world behavior order an Uber Black. You get what you pay for.


or better yet buy your own car, pay for your own gas, pay for your own parking, and use your own time. As for third world behavior, I would argue that many places in the US mirror the third world (and I have lived around the world including the Philippines and Lebanon thus know what third world behavior and conditions are like)



Julescase said:


> I am appalled at some of the stories I hear from pax - having drivers accept their requests then seeing them drive in the opposite direction, drivers not answering their phone or text when a frantic passenger is trying to reach them, all sorts of l shady shit that is so obviously not right....
> 
> The worst scenario that I'll never forget is a passenger and his wife who flew in from Hawaii (where they live) to Los Angeles to see a well-known oncologist for a very rare type of cancer that this poor guy had. Flew all the way to LA th e day before the appointment, they were ready to go 2 hours before the actual appointment time, called for an Uber, the driver didn't budge for 5 minutes and then when he did start driving, he drove in the opposite direction of their hotel where they wanted to be picked up. They called the guy, he didn't answer. texted him, he didn't answer. this went on for 20 minutes so then they only had about an hour and a half before the appointment. The wife, on her phone, ordered another ride and literally the same goddamn thing happened with her ride, it was accepted, the guy barely moved, and when he did he didn't try to drive towards their pick up location. Finally the pax canceled the trip on his phone, he was charged a cancellation fee (which is outrageous), and then by the time they ordered the third trip, prices were surging at 2.7x, which is when I accepted the trip.
> 
> So I pull in to pick them up, they looked stressed out but of course I didn't know any of this crap that went down when I first arrived, they were happy to see me but understandably pissed off at the same time, not at me but at the shadiness of the other two drivers. I could feel the rage bubbling up inside me as they told me the entire story, we were now pressed for time having to go from Hollywood to Westwood in the middle of rush hour traffic for this appointment that it took them a month to get. I told them to dispute both cancellation fees with Uber, and I told them to explain exactly what happened - that the drivers didn't budge at first and then drove in the opposite direction with clearly no intention of picking them up. For me, it was pretty obvious that these two drivers (guys or girls) probably knew that rates would go up and decided to catch a cancellation fee rather than take a long trip at a low surge. I forgot to mention that this was a "45+ minute drive", and Uber gave that warning when the ride request came through.
> 
> These two people were so incredibly nice and fun, they tipped me over 50% on their first trip to the hospital, and then we arranged it so I would pick them up after the appointment and give them a little mini tour of Los Angeles on the way back to their hotel, which they paid me $40 in cash for, it was a 35-minute return trip and it was something that I love doing anyway. (It would have paid MAXIMUM $12 through Uber) So all in all I made about $90 just through that couple, they were so appreciative and they had so much fun - they were beaming and seemed so happy, which made me happy, considering the shit they went through earlier.
> 
> Moral of the story is that I happened to get lucky and these passengers were forgiving and didn't take their frustration out on me, but I really can't blame people when they are angry about something they have so little control over.
> 
> Be nice.,


Please note that Uber and Lyft created this culture of the race to the bottom thus don't blame drivers as they are ants being socialized into what I consider one of the most unethical, morally bankrupt companies on Wall Street which is saying a heck of a lot considering the competition for this title is fierce. Again, this CULTURE was CREATED BY and is PERPETUATED by UBER and LYFT.


----------



## Juggalo9er

Tier three support

It sounds like you're having trouble with cancelling your account, let me help you!


----------



## Michael1230nj

I get that you are a Driver and a passenger. But you came on way too ugly with a promise to deactivate. You were speaking as a passenger,, this is a drivers venue. I think you were out of line. And the suggestion that the Driver acted out of Prejudice was really over the top. Drivers cancel because sometimes it’s more profitable then completing the Job. That’s not the Drivers equation that’s the Ugly Enterprise that is Uber.


----------



## RipCityWezay

I’m a cancelling beast sitting at 17%

You do anything but get in my car when I arrive, canceled


----------



## UberBastid

hgdf said:


> ... will be making a big stink with Lyft. This happens way too often. I think part of it has something to due with my wife being an asian female and the drivers assume that she isn't going to tip well. As someone who is both a driver and a passenger ...


OK. So. Nobody else is willing or able to ask the question(s) that we all have, because we don't want to get in trouble.
But, I am The UberBastid. Both fearless and stupid ... so, I will ask:

Well, does she or does she not? You know ... offer bonuses for services rendered above and beyond?

I think I know what you'll answer, if you do; but I know that if she does, she is the FIRST Asian who I know that tips.

We need a new shill here. Is that you?
Is that your assignment?


----------



## I_Like_Spam

welikecamping said:


> It's a "rideshare", not a freaking chauffeur or taxi - you have to pay more for one of those. I'm just a dude that's willing to give you a ride cheap - at least act like you appreciate it.


Actually the passengers have received a different message entirely from Uber. "Everyone's Private Driver" is an official Uber slogan. A lot of pax have seen that and take Uber at their word.


----------



## hgdf

Michael1230nj said:


> I get that you are a Driver and a passenger. But you came on way too ugly with a promise to deactivate. You were speaking as a passenger,, this is a drivers venue. I think you were out of line. And the suggestion that the Driver acted out of Prejudice was really over the top. Drivers cancel because sometimes it's more profitable then completing the Job. That's not the Drivers equation that's the Ugly Enterprise that is Uber.


You're right, I did come on a little strong. I was pissed and I was looking to vent when I came across this topic. Speaking as a driver, however I would never even think of taking out my frustrations with the company on the customer. If you hate the job so much that feel like you have to resort to scamming people, then go do something else that isn't going to ruin someone else's day. If you enjoy making people miserable then go be a meter maid or something.



UberBastid said:


> OK. So. Nobody else is willing or able to ask the question(s) that we all have, because we don't want to get in trouble.
> But, I am The UberBastid. Both fearless and stupid ... so, I will ask:
> 
> Well, does she or does she not? You know ... offer bonuses for services rendered above and beyond?
> 
> I think I know what you'll answer, if you do; but I know that if she does, she is the FIRST Asian who I know that tips.
> 
> We need a new shill here. Is that you?
> Is that your assignment?


If you treat someone poorly because you're assuming they aren't going to tip you based on some stereotype, then they're probably going to pick up on that and not tip you. It's a self-fulfilling prophecy. As a driver my biggest tips usually come from women of all persuasions who appreciate a little courtesy and respect.


----------



## UberBastid

hgdf said:


> If you treat someone poorly because you're assuming they aren't going to tip you based on some stereotype, then they're probably going to pick up on that and not tip you. It's a self-fulfilling prophecy. As a driver my biggest tips usually come from women of all persuasions who appreciate a little courtesy and respect.


Well, I was speaking frankly .. and not about 'persuasions'.
And, you didn't answer my question.
Which is, in itself; an answer.


----------



## hgdf

UberBastid said:


> Well, I was speaking frankly .. and not about 'persuasions'.
> And, you didn't answer my question.
> Which is, in itself; an answer.


Not that I owe you an answer, but she gave the driver who eventually did pick her up a 25% tip, and this was on a 14 mi trip.


----------



## welikecamping

I_Like_Spam said:


> Actually the passengers have received a different message entirely from Uber. "Everyone's Private Driver" is an official Uber slogan. A lot of pax have seen that and take Uber at their word.


Yes, five years ago. They changed the slogan in 2016, guess that's why I've never heard it. Bottom line is marketing always embellishes reality ;-)


----------



## UberBastid

hgdf said:


> Not that I owe you an answer, but she gave the driver who eventually did pick her up a 25% tip, and this was on a 14 mi trip.


I knew it, I l just knew that out of tens of billions of Asians on this planet, there had to be *ONE* that tipped.


----------



## SuperuberSFL

hgdf said:


> If you try this on me I will make it my personal mission to get you permanently deactivated.


Don't think so.
My ride, my personal property - my rules.
Don't like it ? Too bad.
Not only cancel, but I'll put you out, and if you don't go - I'll drag you out. 
How bout that ?


----------



## Drivincrazy

Like we are supposed to wait past 5 minutes when it is +$6 surging. Not me.


----------



## ZenUber

hgdf said:


> If you try this on me I will make it my personal mission to get you permanently deactivated.


Catch me if you can.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

welikecamping said:


> Yes, five years ago. They changed the slogan in 2016, guess that's why I've never heard it. Bottom line is marketing always embellishes reality ;-)


I am sure that marketing does do a lot of embellishment.

However, the question I referenced the remark to was why people act like Uber is their private driver, because a lot of them saw the slogan. Advertising slogans stick with people, and give the people expectations. I still expect Kessler's whiskey to be as "smooth as silk" even though I haven't seen a Kessler's billboard for many, many years. I still know that LS/MFT is shorthand for "Lucky Strike Means Fine Tobacco" even though they ran the last Luckies commercial on TV 49 years ago and its been many, many years since I smoked a Lucky.


----------



## turtle75

ShinyAndChrome said:


> HAHAAHAHAHAH!
> 
> Cancelling on a pax at the 5 min is one of life's great pleasures, perhaps equivalent to that first piece of pizza when you're really hungry. Not one of those small pieces dripping with grease and no toppings. I'm talking a thick, full-bellied crust caked with cheese, pepperoni, green peppers, maybe some onions and mushrooms on there. Are you a meat guy? Let's throw some sausage on it as well. You crack the box and it's like Christmas time. Pile a few pieces on your plate, go sit in front of TV and turn on the trashiest TV you can come up with. That very first bite. That's what cancelling on a pax at the 5 min is like.


You know what's even better? When you have the only key to the store bathroom and the uber driver who shuffled you earlier comes in with an "emergency". lol



Dropking said:


> If enough pax grow frustrated becuz enough drivers mess around, uber would change.


Actually, we, the pax, will change. We'll quit using uber.


----------



## ZenUber

turtle75 said:


> You know what's even better? When you have the only key to the store bathroom and the uber driver who shuffled you earlier comes in with an "emergency". lol
> 
> 
> Actually, we, the pax, will change. We'll quit using uber.


You know what's even better? You quite using Uber and switch to Lyft, but the same driver that shuffled you on Uber shows up, because he drives Lyft too. And he shuffles you again because you still haven't learned how to respect the driver that's giving you a ride for rock bottom prices. Now that's what I call "even better".


----------



## melusine3

Roadmasta said:


> The clock should have less time. If surging I attempt to call within last 30 seconds. If not, wheels start rolling and lock the doors.


Your doors should remain locked anyway. Until you assess the pax, it's too risky that a freak jumps in your car and it might not even be a rideshare pax... You roll your window down, exchange names (they are first, or you might just give the wrong pax a free ride) and you are able to evaluate their demeanor. If they're jerks? Cancel. I didn't cancel a lot, but when I did, I never charged the pax, because I was always finished before the (then) five minute mark.


----------



## KenLV

melusine3 said:


> Your doors should remain locked anyway. Until you assess the pax, it's too risky that a freak jumps in your car and it might not even be a rideshare pax... You roll your window down, exchange names (they are first, or you might just give the wrong pax a free ride) and you are able to evaluate their demeanor. If they're jerks? Cancel. I didn't cancel a lot, but when I did, I never charged the pax, because I was always finished before the (then) five minute mark.


Good advice, except, to be clear...

You say YOUR name to them and they need to give theirs in return.

Basic sign/countersign.


----------



## melusine3

KenLV said:


> Good advice, except, to be clear...
> 
> You say YOUR name to them and they need to give theirs in return.
> 
> Basic sign/countersign.


Nope. They have your name on their app. They come to your car and say "Susie?" Otherwise, the claimjumper just agrees with your saying your name is Susie and you're their driver fer sher! Then, you ask them for the name on the account to verify the name you have as your passenger, just for proof.


----------



## KenLV

KenLV said:


> Good advice, except, to be clear...
> 
> You say YOUR name to them and they need to give theirs in return.
> 
> Basic sign/countersign.





melusine3 said:


> Nope. They have your name on their app. They come to your car and say "Susie?" Otherwise, the claimjumper just agrees with your saying your name is Susie and you're their driver fer sher! Then, you ask them for the name on the account to verify the name you have as your passenger, just for proof.


Umm... In your example, the pax gives you your name and theirs. That's not safe for them.

Let's try this again....

Like I said, it's basic Sign/Countersign:

Driver - Sign: "Hi, I'm Kevin... and your name is?"

Pax - Countersign: "I'm Jane."

(If they "just agree" that that is my name without giving the Countersign (their name) they don't get in.)

Once they get in, have them confirm the address (by them telling it to you).

Most anything else leaves you open to fraud - or worse.


----------



## Demon

ZenUber said:


> You know what's even better? You quite using Uber and switch to Lyft, but the same driver that shuffled you on Uber shows up, because he drives Lyft too. And he shuffles you again because you still haven't learned how to respect the driver that's giving you a ride for rock bottom prices. Now that's what I call "even better".


You don't seem to understand how this works.


----------



## ZenUber

Demon said:


> You don't seem to understand how this works.


You don't seem to be able to say anything. Cat got your tongue?


----------



## Demon

ZenUber said:


> You don't seem to be able to say anything. Cat got your tongue?


I'm sorry you were confused about what I said. I'll repeat, you don't seem to understand how this works.


----------



## ZenUber

Demon said:


> I'm sorry you were confused about what I said. I'll repeat, you don't seem to understand how this works.


I'm sorry you still can't say anything. 
What don't I understand?
What am I confused about?
What exactly are you talking about, and exactly how does it (whatever it is) work?
Have you got a big secret?


----------



## EphLux

osii said:


> I'm really tired of picking up pax who have been screwed over by drivers playing the cancel game. Some other driver eventually picks up those pax and guess what?? There is an infinitesimal chance of getting a tip out of that pax. And they @@@@@ to us about it and probably low rate us because you wanted to make $4 for doing nothing.
> 
> Now I know most of them don't tip anyway, but still . . .
> 
> And of course I know some of them never come out and it's legit. But I know a lot of you guys make a sport out of cancelling on pax. Please know you are screwing over the next guy or gal who will eventually pick up sooner or later.


There is zero reason to not be ready feet to the curb, unless it's raining. Then you get an extra 1 minute. If pax not feet to curb during morning rush hour, I shuffle them for the $3.75. They're costing me money


----------



## UberBastid

ZenUber said:


> I'm sorry you still can't say anything.
> What don't I understand?
> What am I confused about?
> What exactly are you talking about, and exactly how does it (whatever it is) work?
> Have you got a big secret?


Who's on first?


----------



## Demon

ZenUber said:


> I'm sorry you still can't say anything.
> What don't I understand?
> What am I confused about?
> What exactly are you talking about, and exactly how does it (whatever it is) work?
> Have you got a big secret?


And I do feel bad that you don't understand and are confused. You don't understand how this business or any business works.


----------



## ZenUber

UberBastid said:


> Who's on first?


Yes



Demon said:


> And I do feel bad that you don't understand and are confused. You don't understand how this business or any business works.


I get it now. You're just playing first grade games. Best I can do is to give you a couple brownie points for getting me to nibble. You're so cute.

Just a little advice: If you ever want to cut heads with the big boys, you're going to have to put a little more thought into it than that.


----------



## Demon

ZenUber said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> I get it now. You're just playing first grade games. Best I can do is to give you a couple brownie points for getting me to nibble. You're so cute.
> 
> Just a little advice: If you ever want to cut heads with the big boys, you're going to have to put a little more thought into it than that.


And since you don't understand you cut and run instead of having a discussion. Not surprised.


----------

